# Your skinniest and fattest pics



## SoVerySoft

I came across a pic of myself when I was under 200 lbs (I did that twice in my adult life) and I thought it would be fun to post pics of ourselves at our thinnest and at our fattest.

I guess it will fulfill some reverse "before and after" pic fantasies for the FAs 

Here's mine:

View attachment ME1086.JPG

October 1986 at a NAAFA Halloween Party

View attachment 15601

New Year's Eve 2001 - at twice the weight of the previous pic​
Anyone else have pics they can share?


----------



## AnnMarie

Wow!!!

I don't think I have anything (as an adult) that's much smaller than I am... will poke around a bit. 

My "fattest" pics are actual photographs, so I'd have to try to find/scan them... I don't even look like me.


----------



## Tooz

I was at my skinniest when I was like eight. Now, I've really been in the same weight range since I was 17 or so.


----------



## kerrypop

tooz said:


> I was at my skinniest when I was like eight. Now, I've really been in the same weight range since I was 17 or so.



I was skinny when I was little too! Then I got all arthritis-ey.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Ok this is my at age 17 in high school. Not my smallest but I was way smaller than I am now.




And Im at my heaviest now...


----------



## ClashCityRocker

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ok this is my at age 17 in high school. Not my smallest but definatly when I was smaller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Im at my heaviest now...




you are freaking beautiful.


----------



## Chimpi

I agree. You look so much better, and happier, fat, Sasha. 
And SoVerySoft... that's quite the different. Really quite the difference.


----------



## kerrypop

Kerry: 13-14ish






Kerry: Sr. Prom, Age 17





Kerry: When I first joined Dims, last month, showin' off my badonkadonk. Age 21


----------



## ClashCityRocker

the closest ive ever been to "fat" was as a youngun. now im a gross, emaciated drone.





i got them chicken nugget feet.





lenny kravitz??? sike...it's me. dressed as lenny kravitz for halloween.


----------



## Tina

This is me at 12 years old. I hated my body, as did those around me, including my family. I was probably about 230 lbs there. I don't have any from high school, when I reached my teen peak weight of 270 lbs.






Here I am at 19 years old and 180 lbs after going on the whiskey diet and losing 90 lbs in three months. I look miserable because I was. I felt hideously ugly.






Here I am about four years ago at my peak weight of 451 lbs. I was literally in constant pain 24/7 and did not carry my weight well. As you can see, I walked with a cane, and not long after is when I got my wheelchair -- a wheelchair I rode once and then rebelled against and decided I was going to lose weight.






This is me now at about 340 lbs. I have been within 10 lbs of this weight for the last year or so. I am still wanting to lose some more weight for better mobility, but when I'm done will weigh somewhere around the 250. 275. 300 lb range. I'll know when I get there, but have no desire to be thin even if I could.


----------



## Jon Blaze

ClashCityRocker said:


> you are freaking beautiful.



CORRECT!! Sasha is gawgeous in both pictures!!!!


----------



## Caine

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ok this is my at age 17 in high school. Not my smallest but I was way smaller than I am now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Im at my heaviest now...



Oh, sucha BIG difference, and you really go from a cutie to very beatutiful!


----------



## Dark_Hart

Jon Blaze said:


> CORRECT!! Sasha is gawgeous in both pictures!!!!



I agree 100% with you Jon Blaze..Sasha is so beautiful in both pictures :wubu:


----------



## ManOWar

SoVerySoft said:


> I came across a pic of myself when I was under 200 lbs (I did that twice in my adult life) and I thought it would be fun to post pics of ourselves at our thinnest and at our fattest.
> 
> I guess it will fulfill some reverse "before and after" pic fantasies for the FAs
> 
> 
> Anyone else have pics they can share?



*
I LOVE this set of you! You know what, too---you haven't aged! Just grown  but you look great in both sets. Thanks for the thread and for posting.*


----------



## tinkerbell

This is me at my senior prom - 1999. My dress was a size 16, but I could also wear a size 14. Its a picture of a picture, so the quality kind of sucks.






This is me a couple of weeks later, basically the same size, but on the night I graduated. The shorts I was wearing were a size 14.






This is me a year later, and about 30 lbs heavier. I could still wear a 16 though.






I think this was around 2003, at my sisters wedding. I was about 30lbs heavier, a size 18






This was taken last year, at a Michigan game. Its not a great picture of me, but its the most recent full body picture of me - I don't really take many of those  I am wearing a size 20 in it, but I'm around a 22/24 or something. 





Last one, I promise  This was a couple of months ago. Its not the best picture, but its the most recent.


----------



## BigCutieCindy

I was skinny for about 2 days...lol. As a teenager I dropped 110 lbs during my 15th to 17th years. Within 2 years it all came back, plus more *shrug*

I was probably about 160 in the skinny pic, and it was taken in 1985. I'm not sure what year the fatter pic was taken, probably around 1990ish and I was around 370, maybe a bit more. 

The last pic is my most recent, taken a couple of weeks ago at around 550...or more, haven't stepped on the scale recently. 

View attachment WGS3.jpg


View attachment vday07.JPG


----------



## Tooz

Tina said:


> This is me now at about 340 lbs. I have been within 10 lbs of this weight for the last year or so. I am still wanting to lose some more weight for better mobility, but when I'm done will weigh somewhere around the 250. 275. 300 lb range. I'll know when I get there, but have no desire to be thin even if I could.



You look gorgeous.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

kerrypop said:


> Kerry: 13-14ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerry: Sr. Prom, Age 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerry: When I first joined Dims, last month, showin' off my badonkadonk. Age 21



Awwww  too cute Kerry! Love the bootylicious pic. All the ladies on here are just HAWT! Thats all I can say. Love this thread  good idea.


----------



## dedhart

:wubu: 
Stunning, just gorgeous all around!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

tooz said:


> You look gorgeous.



agreed! That's a nice shot, too.


----------



## James

Tina said:


> This is me now at about 340 lbs. I have been within 10 lbs of this weight for the last year or so. I am still wanting to lose some more weight for better mobility, but when I'm done will weigh somewhere around the 250. 275. 300 lb range. I'll know when I get there, but have no desire to be thin even if I could.



IMO the last pic of you is the best of the lot!

and its good to read that things go better for you at your lighter weight.  

I wish you luck with finding the "balance" you feel most comfortable at.


----------



## James

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ok this is my at age 17 in high school. Not my smallest but I was way smaller than I am now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Im at my heaviest now...



damn... u were even a hot lil chunkymunky back in the day weren't ya?


----------



## Tina

tooz said:


> You look gorgeous.



Tooz, you sweetheart, thank you. :kiss2: 



James said:


> IMO the last pic of you is the best of the lot!
> 
> and its good to read that things go better for you at your lighter weight.
> 
> I wish you luck with finding the "balance" you feel most comfortable at.



Thanks so much, James, both for the praise and the good wishes. Some people wear their fat well at more extreme weights and others do not. I didn't.

These are all such great pics. And Randi, you look SO 80's!


----------



## GPL

Sasha: You were a hottie already back than!! Guess you are gorgeous at any weight. It doesnt matter if it is 120 or 620, lol:smitten: 

Kerrypop: Your pics are cute The last pic shows off your nice curvy round butt, and we like your butt:wubu:  

Tina: Also a natural beauty at any weight. Even as a kid your face showed you would grow into a very beautiful lady. I'm sure your childhood must have been terrible sometimes. Carrying 230lbs on such a young age is very much. I got sad when I read about you needing a cane and a wheelchair back in the days. Hope your legs carry you much better these days:wubu: 

Tinkerbell: Also nice pics of you, I love your smile and long hair:wubu: 

Cindy: You are the Goddess of the high weight. You changed quite a bit over the years. And now looking gorgeous as ever!!:wubu: 

Please take care, ladies;
I love this thread, hehe 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## AnnMarie

Sorry they're not as clothed as I'd like them to be for the topic, but the first is my lowest "post high school" weight - about 345lbs in mid 98, I had just lost about 60lbs. 

The second is a somewhat similar position, hoping for better comparison, from last year and my fairly static weight for the past 8 years (420ish). My fattest was around 91/92 I think (but have no idea, wasn't weighing myself - but fattest I've ever "appeared"), and I can't seem to lay my hands on my packages of photographs. 

View attachment shirtjeans.jpg


View attachment now.jpg


----------



## GPL

GPL said:


> Sasha: You were a hottie already back than!! Guess you are gorgeous at any weight. It doesnt matter if it is 120 or 620, lol:smitten:
> 
> Kerrypop: Your pics are cute The last pic shows off your nice curvy round butt, and we like your butt:wubu:
> 
> Tina: Also a natural beauty at any weight. Even as a kid your face showed you would grow into a very beautiful lady. I'm sure your childhood must have been terrible sometimes. Carrying 230lbs on such a young age is very much. I got sad when I read about you needing a cane and a wheelchair back in the days. Hope your legs carry you much better these days:wubu:
> 
> Tinkerbell: Also nice pics of you, I love your smile and long hair:wubu:
> 
> Cindy: You are the Goddess of the high weight. You changed quite a bit over the years. And now looking gorgeous as ever!!:wubu:
> 
> Please take care, ladies;
> I love this thread, hehe
> 
> Hugs,
> GPL.



Oops...
Sorry SVS, but I cant view your pics, so I can't comment them 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL

AnnMarie said:


> Sorry they're not as clothed as I'd like them to be for the topic, but the first is my lowest "post high school" weight - about 345lbs in mid 98, I had just lost about 60lbs.
> 
> The second is a somewhat similar position, hoping for better comparison, from last year and my fairly static weight for the past 8 years (420ish). My fattest was around 91/92 I think (but have no idea, wasn't weighing myself - but fattest I've ever "appeared"), and I can't seem to lay my hands on my packages of photographs.



AnnMarie,
You are way too cute, hun:wubu: 
I love your belly in the second pic, but thats not your only feature that takes the attention...:batting: 

Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## vaikman

I won´t post a pic, since I am at my highest/lowest weight now lol,
and to all you girls, I tihnk you look great at all your pics but the best looking girl is a girl that is at her happest look/weight 

hugs Tom


----------



## rainyday

The left one is from college. I was about 325. The right one is from a couple years ago at my highest. (Wasn't sad, btw. Just looking down.) Currently I'm 45-50 pounds below what my highest was.


----------



## Chimpi

rainyday said:


>



The hair is to die for. Excellent photograph, rainyday.


----------



## liz (di-va)

vaikman said:


> I won´t post a pic, since I am at my highest/lowest weight now lol



yah! I want to see pix of you at 180 vs. 181-1/2 lbs! (or whatever). yeah!


----------



## fred_elliot

I am sure I can't be the only one absolutely loving this thread. What beautiful ladies, thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

This is me 15 years ago... Funny how absolutely huge I felt then. I remember cropping my hips and ass out of this photo to try and hide my fatness.






And me now... I miss my cheekbones and pointy chin, but this is a happier time of life regardless.


----------



## Still a Skye fan

I agree...what a great idea for a thread and my thanks to all the ladies for sharing such wonderful pictures of themselves.

Personally, I don't care what anyone weighs...just be happy with yourself, healthy and comfortable.


My best to all...


Dennis


----------



## Skewer

thank you to everyone who posted pictures

beautiful women
beautiful pictures

proof if it were needed that, although fat is sexy, it's not the weight that matters, but the person

I know that sounds a bit cheesey, bit it needed saying

luv
Skewer
xxx


----------



## GunnerFA

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ok this is my at age 17 in high school. Not my smallest but I was way smaller than I am now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Im at my heaviest now...



Good lord Sasha. You are gorgeous at any weight, slim, chubby, your current self or bigger.:smitten:


----------



## ashmamma84

I'll have to contribute after poking around for pics...at my lightest I was around 140 lbs., this was in my highschool years. And currently, I am at my heaviest - a tad over 200 lbs and I feel so sexy and happy with my new body.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I started off as a child that was undersized compared to most other people my own age- very petite/short- this was taken around 1978 at age 9





The one in the long blue shirt is age 15 still fitting into size 11 pants but was still trying to hide my figure- I felt like a huge person and was constantly "dieting" by skipping lunch everyday- seems like the purging episodes might have started around this time... my Dad took this picture- he had not failed to tell me how fat I had gotten the day before...




1985- 16-17 years old- around the 160-165 pound range






I'm with my nephew here- he's about two here (he's 20 yrs old and in the marines now- was sent to Iraq on February 19  ) This was taken around 1989 when I was 20-21 years old 
I'm guessing I weigh in the 175 -180 pd range- I wore a size 16 here- had lost down from a size 20






1993- two years after the birth of my oldest daughter- I'm up to 250 pounds here and I am busting out of a size 24- I went onto lose 80 pounds after seeing this pic..




1998- after losing the 80 pounds- We had just returned from my sister's memorial service - I had started slowly putting on weight after this due to depression








More recent full body shot- Fall 2006 - 230ish range- I wear a size 22


----------



## ucapaliuca

I'd like to thank all of the lovely women and the single man who contributed pictures to this thread. I'm rather certain all of you are certainly contributing to global warming because you're all quite hot.


----------



## kerrypop

lol ty Sasha & GPL!! The butt shot was a "see, I could be a model maybe!!" I'm too shy.


----------



## AnnMarie

GPL said:


> AnnMarie,
> You are way too cute, hun:wubu:
> I love your belly in the second pic, but thats not your only feature that takes the attention...:batting:
> 
> Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
> GPL.



Thanks GPL


----------



## SoVerySoft

Great pics everyone! This is fun!



Chimpi said:


> And SoVerySoft... that's quite the different. Really quite the difference.



Yes. Yes it is.  (wondering if that's good or bad. lol)




ManOWar said:


> *
> I LOVE this set of you! You know what, too---you haven't aged! Just grown  but you look great in both sets. Thanks for the thread and for posting.*



Have you been to the eye doctor lately?  but thanks...that is very sweet!




Tina said:


> These are all such great pics. And Randi, you look SO 80's!



I am assuming you mean the pic from 1986. LOL Altho the tv in the other one is actually from the 70s, I think. Eeek! 




GPL said:


> Oops...
> Sorry SVS, but I cant view your pics, so I can't comment them



wah! I wonder why. Anyone else having a problem viewing them?


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Rainy, you are beautiful in every photo you take.  

Kerry.... your new name is Hottie McButter Pants.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover

That is an understatement. Sasha is FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEE!




ClashCityRocker said:


> you are freaking beautiful.


----------



## vaikman

this is both my biggest and smallest lol, hope I "fit" in here lol 

View attachment Tomchest.jpg


----------



## Chimpi

SoVerySoft said:


> Yes. Yes it is.  (wondering if that's good or bad. lol)



Well of course a very good thing.  The biggest difference is wonderful.  Pun intended.
Corny... I know...


----------



## SoVerySoft

Chimpi said:


> Well of course a very good thing.  The biggest difference is wonderful.  Pun intended.
> Corny... I know...



Thanks, Chimpi!


----------



## BBWModel

I don't have any full body photos from HS, but here is my Senior class pic from 91/92







And here is a pic I took last week for SYAFADD (This is not my highest weight, I don't have any pics of me then, but I was about 60 lbs. heavier)


----------



## Krissy12

Junior Prom..I was 17 and about 145. Gotta love the hair! 





Now, at 275..I've actually never given my weight on these boards..wow.


----------



## AnnMarie

Krissy12 said:


> Junior Prom..I was 17 and about 145. Gotta love the hair!
> 
> 
> Now, at 275..I've actually never given my weight on these boards..wow.



I can't tell if you're the pissed off chick in blue or the smiley girl in red/black... LOL


----------



## alienlanes

Wow! These sets of photos are all beautiful -- thank you all for sharing!

The transitions from "cheesy 80s hair" to "sexy modern hair" in a lot of these photos are also a pleasure to see


----------



## SummerG

hard to find my full length shots, let alone when i was younger 

about 4 years old: 







about 7 or 8 years old: 








made these clickable thumbnails... since i couldn't decide which to put in 

this is about 3, 4 years ago... 



 


this is a similar pose, and from sept last year (which would be most current, and my fattest  ) 



 



about 3/4 years ago 



 


last summer


----------



## blubrluvr

You are all gorgeous at any weight.


----------



## Jon Blaze

All of you ladies are beautiful!!!! I must express my admiration for the beauty you ladies have at any weight. Gooooooooo Pretty Dimensions Ladies!! *Vertical Kicks likes a cheerleader*


----------



## Gentleman

It may be that I'm just a flaming heterosexual, but all you gals are smokin' hot! Beauty doesn't start and stop at any particular weight. The natural flow is for our bodies to change over time, I know mine has. Try to stay happy and heathy. If less weight does the trick for you, wonderful! If more, even better! To me, weight acceptance means that your weight doesn't matter. You're all beautiful, both before and after. I'd take the girl in either picture. I'm thankful to have found you all, you always make my day!


----------



## Tina

Thank you, Gentleman. And a thank you to GPL, also.


----------



## simon_squarepants

What a great thread (and what a long time for me to take finding it LOL)! As has already been mentioned, it's really proving how you don't have to be fat or thin to be beautiful. 

I must say amongst all the hotness there haven't been NEARLY enough comments on Kerry's post - wowza what a cutie lol. The same goes for Sasha, but she's already had plenty of compliments!! 

Oh, and thanks for all 80's hairstyles... very "Moonlighting"!

Ok i'll shut up now...


----------



## Krissy12

AnnMarie said:


> I can't tell if you're the pissed off chick in blue or the smiley girl in red/black... LOL



Ah yes, that's me in the Red/Black combo..My friend, Kelli on the left and my sister on the right. Sis is a smaller BBW now too! 






Kelli's still thin..she must not have been given the fat pill that night like sis and I.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Well..I don't have any pics of me not fat. I started really getting chubby around 4 I believe. I still remember being the fattest kid in kindergarten on up..so here are my pics.


Baby fat
View attachment 15635


Last April at my highest weight of 400 lbs
View attachment 15636


Last night at the official weight of 360
View attachment 15637



So there you have it...I've always been fat..but admit it..I make it look soo damn good  lol


----------



## tinkerbell

Thanks GPL!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Can I just say how much I'm loving the big bangs look with so many of the ladies here


----------



## Tooz

BigCutieSasha said:


> Can I just say how much I'm loving the big bangs look with so many of the ladies here



Haha, I know. I wish I had some myself.
I should probably bust out my grade school pictures.


----------



## kerrypop

MisticalMisty said:


> Baby fat
> View attachment 15635




Misty, you always look good... but YOU WERE THE CUTEST CHILD IN TIME. I want to cuddle you.


----------



## kerrypop

Sasha, I can just see it now, BigCutieMcButterpants. lol
I would have to invest in some yellow clothing I think... but it would be worth it. 

Ty Simon! You make me feel all.. buttery inside...


----------



## GPL

SummerG said:


> hard to find my full length shots, let alone when i was younger



Summer, you are breathtaking; always!!
It is always nice to see you around:wubu: 

Hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL

BBWModel said:


> I don't have any full body photos from HS, but here is my Senior class pic from 91/92
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a pic I took last week for SYAFADD (This is not my highest weight, I don't have any pics of me then, but I was about 60 lbs. heavier)



You are such a cutie, Rachael!:wubu: 
Take care.

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL

Krissy12 said:


> Junior Prom..I was 17 and about 145. Gotta love the hair!
> 
> 
> Now, at 275..I've actually never given my weight on these boards..wow.



Babe, it's not your current weight, it's your current look thats the most interesting:smitten: lol
Always a hottie!

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Ernest Nagel

Randi,

You're what bodybuilding is all about! You are exquisite!!

An Old Friend


----------



## Ivy

Okay, I'll play.

The first 2 pictures are from Summer of '01. I was sent to fat camp for my second summer in a row and did not want to go at all. I was a size 14/16 and around 210 pounds. I think I looked TERRIBLE and melty.






I ended up maintaining that weight for all of UHHH, 2 minutes. I went up and down until Spring of '03 when I started gaining steadily. (In black an white with the beehive) I was a size 18 here.





My heavist weight was from Spring of '04- Summer of '05. My knees were in a lot of pain at this point. I was a size 26/28 here.





I moved to Chicago in January of '06 and dropped about 30 pounds from all of the stress. (I think my body looked best here. It was the most shapely.) I was a size 16 on top, 22/24 on bottom.






This is my most recentish picture: I gained back the 30 pounds I lost when moving here and am only 10-20 pounds lighter than I was at my heavist.. This makes NO sense to me because I look a lot bigget then than I do now. I am guessing I have a lot more muscle now? I'm currently a 22 on top and 22/24/26 on bottom.


----------



## Butterbelly

Here are a couple comparison pictures of me.

In 2002/2003 at 105lbs, my thinnest since childhood.





In 2005 at 278lbs, close to my highest weight of 289lbs.


----------



## bigsexy920

I dont know how you guys get more than one pin in a post. Here are some of mine .... one at a time. This is me at my lightest as an adult I was 19 i think I was about 240 ish here 

View attachment Scan449.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty

kerrypop said:


> Misty, you always look good... but YOU WERE THE CUTEST CHILD IN TIME. I want to cuddle you.



aww..thanks Kerry


----------



## MisticalMisty

Butterbelly said:


> Here are a couple comparison pictures of me.
> 
> In 2002/2003 at 105lbs, my thinnest since childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2005 at 278lbs, close to my highest weight of 289lbs.



You are very striking in both pics...Here's my question..do you miss being that thin? I've never been thin..ever..so I don't know what being a thin person feels like..but I imagine that when you go from being that small to being a large person..there's definitely some inner changing as well.

I don't mean to derail the thread..I'm just curious.


----------



## bigsexy920

Here is me when I first came to Dimensions about 8 years ago ... Im guessing I was about 380 

View attachment berna6.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty

bigsexy920 said:


> I dont know how you guys get more than one pin in a post. Here are some of mine .... one at a time. This is me at my lightest as an adult I was 19 i think I was about 240 ish here



Berna, click on the paperclip..upload all the pictures you want to do..and then you can click on the images one at a time so you can put text in between or you can go to insert all and insert up to 5 images


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

bigsexy920 said:


> I dont know how you guys get more than one pin in a post. Here are some of mine .... one at a time. This is me at my lightest as an adult I was 19 i think I was about 240 ish here



Berna, you're a beautiful woman, but...

Nice shoulder pads.  

I said it.


----------



## bigsexy920

I dont have a pic of me at my biggest but hear I am not which is about 40 lbs less than my largest. 

View attachment me and nancy.JPG


----------



## bigsexy920

There were no sholderpads in that outfit  thats just my VERY broad sholders. they are man like



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Berna, you're a beautiful woman, but...
> 
> Nice shoulder pads.
> 
> I said it.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

MisticalMisty said:


> You are very striking in both pics...Here's my question..do you miss being that thin? I've never been thin..ever..so I don't know what being a thin person feels like..but I imagine that when you go from being that small to being a large person..there's definitely some inner changing as well.
> 
> I don't mean to derail the thread..I'm just curious.



Yeah, wow... how does that work?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

bigsexy920 said:


> There were no sholderpads in that outfit  thats just my VERY broad sholders. they are man like



Your shoulders look GREAT in other pictures. I am positive it's the outfit. ('80s sucked fashion-wise. You're lucky you have broad shoulders; they set better in sleeveless things IMO. I say that as someone who's wide-shouldered.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

bigsexy920 said:


> Here is me when I first came to Dimensions about 8 years ago ... Im guessing I was about 380



See, in this picture your shoulders look absolutely to die for. That's why I thought the other had pads. 

Your shoulders are not box-shaped!


----------



## GPL

Ivy said:


> Okay, I'll play.
> 
> The first 2 pictures are from Summer of '01. I was sent to fat camp for my second summer in a row and did not want to go at all. I was a size 14/16 and around 210 pounds. I think I looked TERRIBLE and melty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up maintaining that weight for all of UHHH, 2 minutes. I went up and down until Spring of '03 when I started gaining steadily. (In black an white with the beehive) I was a size 18 here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heavist weight was from Spring of '04- Summer of '05. My knees were in a lot of pain at this point. I was a size 26/28 here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I moved to Chicago in January of '06 and dropped about 30 pounds from all of the stress. (I think my body looked best here. It was the most shapely.) I was a size 16 on top, 22/24 on bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my most recentish picture: I gained back the 30 pounds I lost when moving here and am only 10-20 pounds lighter than I was at my heavist.. This makes NO sense to me because I look a lot bigget then than I do now. I am guessing I have a lot more muscle now? I'm currently a 22 on top and 22/24/26 on bottom.



Ivy, you are one hot lady in all of your pics!:wubu: 
You also show that you look great at any weight , no matter what:smitten: 
Thank you for showing these pics, hun. It is always nice to see and know more about you. You are great!

Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL

Butterbelly said:


> Here are a couple comparison pictures of me.
> 
> In 2002/2003 at 105lbs, my thinnest since childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2005 at 278lbs, close to my highest weight of 289lbs.



Wow! You gained so much in such a short time!! How did your body react to this change, hun? You are another example of women looking good at any weight: at 105 and at 278!!:wubu: 

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## GPL

bigsexy920 said:


> I dont have a pic of me at my biggest but hear I am not which is about 40 lbs less than my largest.



BigSexy,
You are one hot looking lady!!:wubu: 
Don't mind your wide shoulders, wich you commented, you look really great as always!

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War

GPL said:


> Wow! You gained so much in such a short time!! How did your body react to this change, hun? You are another example of women looking good at any weight: at 105 and at 278!!:wubu:



I agree! You are sexy at both weights!

What is Your secret for weight gain? Could it be... Coca-Cola?


----------



## babyjeep21

The first two pictures are from high school, when I was 15/16 ... I was clearly much thinner, but still over 200.

The last 2 are from this year. 

View attachment Andrea1.jpg


View attachment aemvbjr.jpg


View attachment n27301573_30548093_7260.jpg


View attachment Resized1.jpg


----------



## Seth Warren

Ivy said:


> I ended up maintaining that weight for all of UHHH, 2 minutes. I went up and down until Spring of '03 when I started gaining steadily. (In black an white with the beehive) I was a size 18 here.



Ivy and Tracy Turnblad are long-lost sisters?


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War

babyjeep21 said:


> The first two pictures are from high school, when I was 15/16 ... I was clearly much thinner, but still over 200.
> 
> The last 2 are from this year.



I've said it before, and I'll say it again;

New Jersey grows the most beautiful BBWs in the world!

It must be our tomatoes that makes them so beautiful.

:smitten:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Jeepy is quite attractive!! MEOWWWWW!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Like Misty I have always been fat but here are some pics.

Easter - I was about 9:






My 9th grade picture I'm 14:





My sisters wedding - I was 22:







Our Wedding 1993:







Last summer:


----------



## Ivy

Seth Warren said:


> Ivy and Tracy Turnblad are long-lost sisters?



exactly!! that was what i was going for that night. 

when i used to have long hair, i channeled ms turnblad on a regular basis while sporting a pretty rockin (and way too high maintnace) beehive and flip combo. those were the days.

okay, back on topic! 

View attachment kitchyqueen016.jpg


----------



## big_gurl_lvr

Ivy... you look so ... electro


----------



## LoveBHMS

Ivy said:


> Okay, I'll play.
> 
> The first 2 pictures are from Summer of '01. I was sent to fat camp for my second summer in a row and did not want to go at all. I was a size 14/16 and around 210 pounds. I think I looked TERRIBLE and melty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up maintaining that weight for all of UHHH, 2 minutes. I went up and down until Spring of '03 when I started gaining steadily. (In black an white with the beehive) I was a size 18 here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heavist weight was from Spring of '04- Summer of '05. My knees were in a lot of pain at this point. I was a size 26/28 here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I moved to Chicago in January of '06 and dropped about 30 pounds from all of the stress. (I think my body looked best here. It was the most shapely.) I was a size 16 on top, 22/24 on bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my most recentish picture: I gained back the 30 pounds I lost when moving here and am only 10-20 pounds lighter than I was at my heavist.. This makes NO sense to me because I look a lot bigget then than I do now. I am guessing I have a lot more muscle now? I'm currently a 22 on top and 22/24/26 on bottom.



Probably put on a bunch of muscle from all the moving. Whatsitnow like 300 times?

Besides, I'll just throw this out there that you look v. adorable at every size. The beehive is KILLER and you do not look either awful or "melty" in that first pic.


----------



## out.of.habit

Ivy said:


> The first 2 pictures are from Summer of '01. I was sent to fat camp for my second summer in a row and did not want to go at all. I was a size 14/16 and around 210 pounds. I think I looked TERRIBLE and melty.



Ivy... does that say..._Camp Shane?
They got me too... it was baaaaaaad._


----------



## Ivy

out.of.habit said:


> Ivy... does that say..._Camp Shane?
> They got me too... it was baaaaaaad._



HAHA YES. worst thing evar. i was there for 2 summers! i got kicked out the first. lol.


----------



## bigplaidpants

Awww. There's just too many wonderful pics of beautiful women here. I know it's better to give a particular compliment, but I got on this thread too late! I'd be here for over half and hour writing, "_______, wow! You look absolutely stunning....."

As an FA, I feel plagued with wanting to shower big/fat woman with the adoration and compliments that well up within me quite naturally. 

Blanket compliments are boring, but can be sincere nonetheless. Here's mine: You all are each breathtaking. A real image of beauty.


----------



## collegeguy2514

wow, plenty of beautiful ladies in this thread. :wubu: hopefully i dont ruin it.

here's me back in spring of 05. i think i weighed about 140.






and here's my most recent picture, taken a month or so ago. now im around 240.






these arent the best pictures of me, but its the only ones that show the gain.


----------



## Butterbelly

MisticalMisty said:


> You are very striking in both pics...Here's my question..do you miss being that thin? I've never been thin..ever..so I don't know what being a thin person feels like..but I imagine that when you go from being that small to being a large person..there's definitely some inner changing as well.
> 
> I don't mean to derail the thread..I'm just curious.



Misty, I think I've talked about this in chat before...about my weight loss and weight gain.

First off, from the time I was in the 1st grade until I was 23 years old, I'd been fat. I struggled with my weight during those years. I can't say I was happy being fat, and desired to be able to do more active things and wear cute clothes. 

I lost the weight for all the WRONG reasons...mainly because the person I was dating wanted me thinner (stupid me). But, I can tell you that during this weight loss process, I noticed more men paying attention to me, flirting with me, etc. I was NOT flattered by this, in fact, these men would give me the time of day as a fat girl. 

As a thinner woman, I would look at myself in the mirror and see an older woman. If you'll notice the two pictures, I look younger when I'm fatter...strange how fat fills out the wrinkles...lol. 

But overall...I was not happy being thin, and I slowly started the gain the weight back...10lbs here...20lbs there, until I was back up to 200 in no time. 

I'm telling ya...it took me being introduced to Dimensions to finally realize that I'm beautiful and I don't have to struggle with my weight to prove that.


----------



## Butterbelly

GPL said:


> Wow! You gained so much in such a short time!! How did your body react to this change, hun? You are another example of women looking good at any weight: at 105 and at 278!!:wubu:
> 
> Tight hugs, GPL.




Hey GPL...my body reacted the way most people's body reacts....FAT ROLLS...and more of them


----------



## Butterbelly

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> I agree! You are sexy at both weights!
> 
> What is Your secret for weight gain? Could it be... Coca-Cola?




If I told you my secret...I'd have to kill ya


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

OK I figured I'd give this one a shot.

First one: Me at my very skinniest: 1975, about 60 lbs.. All I need is a Wyatt Earp mustache, add a smooth bass line (bow chicka bow bow) and it'd be "Johnny Wadd Goes to Kindergarten". In the early 1970s a band of demons designed an article of clothing that would make children cry, make pets and small animals wet themselves uncontrollably and force all good God-fearing people to run screaming in terror. Calvin Klein, had he gazed upon it's depravity would have gouged his very eyes out with an icepick before lighting himself on fire Vietnamese monk-style.

I am wearing that very article of clothing. Explains a lot about where I went in life.

Second picture: Me with my firstborn, approximately 10 minutes A.B. (after birth--no pun intended), 2003. His weight: 6 lbs., 10 oz., my weight: 335. This picture is proof positive that a substantial biochemical reaction takes place in a father when holding his child that permanently alters a man's brain. I've heard some people need an insulin shot after seeing this picture.

Third picture: Me, 15 minutes ago, 2007. Weight: 230 lbs.. Sitting in my office (Nerd Cave) and having been up since 5am, I am amazed I still look conscious. I want to go back and find the barber who said I'd never need to worry about going bald and kick him in the testicles. I don't care if it is 70's hair, dammit, I want some of it back!  

View attachment 10_resize.jpg


View attachment 022003-07_resize.jpg


View attachment 212916.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> OK I figured I'd give this one a shot.
> 
> First one: Me at my very skinniest: 1975, about 60 lbs.. All I need is a Wyatt Earp mustache, add a smooth bass line (bow chicka bow bow) and it'd be "Johnny Wadd Goes to Kindergarten". In the early 1970s a band of demons designed an article of clothing that would make children cry, make pets and small animals wet themselves uncontrollably and force all good God-fearing people to run screaming in terror. Calvin Klein, had he gazed upon it's depravity would have gouged his very eyes out with an icepick before lighting himself on fire Vietnamese monk-style.
> 
> I am wearing that very article of clothing. Explains a lot about where I went in life.
> 
> Second picture: Me with my firstborn, approximately 10 minutes A.B. (after birth--no pun intended), 2003. His weight: 6 lbs., 10 oz., my weight: 335. This picture is proof positive that a substantial biochemical reaction takes place in a father when holding his child that permanently alters a man's brain. I've heard some people need an insulin shot after seeing this picture.
> 
> Third picture: Me, 15 minutes ago, 2007. Weight: 230 lbs.. Sitting in my office (Nerd Cave) and having been up since 5am, I am amazed I still look conscious. I want to go back and find the barber who said I'd never need to worry about going bald and kick him in the testicles. I don't care if it is 70's hair, dammit, I want some of it back!



Oh my goodness....a sweetie pie that turned into a very handsome young man  

and if I'm not mistaken, I think you've posted the one with your son before? Absolutely gorgeous photo- I love it


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh my goodness....a sweetie pie that turned into a very handsome young man


 Thank you thank you, but YOUNG? GEF, you don't look that much older than me (I look old, old! Look at the gray!)! I feel just shy of Methuseleh these days.



> and if I'm not mistaken, I think you've posted the one with your son before? Absolutely gorgeous photo- I love it


 Thanks--I know I have a couple of kid pics floating around. I find I no longer have pictures of myself alone anymore unless I take them; my boy sees the camera and all of a sudden he has to be in frame. Go figure.


----------



## AnnMarie

The new contributions are excellent, thanks guys!!


----------



## kerrypop

AnnMarie said:


> The new contributions are excellent, thanks guys!!



Seconded! this is one of my favorite threads!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Thank you thank you, but YOUNG? GEF, you don't look that much older than me (I look old, old! Look at the gray!)! I feel just shy of Methuseleh these days.



I'm 38 - and I consider us both young in the grand scheme of things   



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Thanks--I know I have a couple of kid pics floating around. I find I no longer have pictures of myself alone anymore unless I take them; my boy sees the camera and all of a sudden he has to be in frame. Go figure.



Lol- I have three shutter monkeys so I know what you mean


----------



## panhype

THAT dress! Girl !!!! :smitten:


Ivy said:


>


----------



## Russ2d

This thread is awesome- a big thank you to you So Very Soft!

All you women are so gorgeous! 

It's so great to be an FA!


----------



## FatAndProud

All my photos are too large to fit in one reply cuz of high resolution and im too lazy to fix it so...be patient lol

View attachment 15766


----------



## FatAndProud

Boy was/am I cute haha. 

View attachment 15768


----------



## FatAndProud

All I want for XMas is my two front teeth.

View attachment 15770


----------



## FatAndProud

Fat girls can dance BIATCH!

View attachment 15772


----------



## FatAndProud

These are current-ish

View attachment 15774


View attachment 15773


----------



## Jon Blaze

Ka-tie is so cuteee... *French Laugh*


----------



## stan_der_man

Great pics of the gals! You all look great no matter what size you are. Collegeguy2514 and Admiral_Snackbar, you guys motivated me to add a couple of pics too...

I probably shouldn't admit this, but the jacket is the same in both pictures :blush: I was about 150 lbs in the first picture (2002) and about 199.9 lbs in the second picture (2006). The jacket was purchased in 1995 (approx.) when I was around 190 lbs.

fa_man_stan


----------



## KurvyKel

Dont think ive ever been really skinny.. 

First Pic I was about 17 years old. (About 308lbs)
Second Pic I was about 19 years old. (About 280lbs) 
Third Pic It was my 23rd Birthday (About 320 lbs)
Fourth Pic I was about 24 years old (About 330lbs)
Last Pic its the most recent. Take at the Chrismtas party last year. Im 25. Current Weight 347lbs.



I will try and dig out some younger pics where i may be smaller.


----------



## GPL

panhype said:


> THAT dress! Girl !!!! :smitten:



No, THAT girl in it!!:smitten: 
lol

GPL.


----------



## GPL

FatAndProud said:


> Boy was/am I cute haha.
> 
> View attachment 15768



I cant view your picture, F&P 
Maybe quoting your reply will help me view it.

Hugs,
GPL.

_After quoting I could see your pic and you looked as cute as you do now, babe!!
._


----------



## GPL

KurvyKel said:


> Dont think ive ever been really skinny..
> 
> First Pic I was about 17 years old. (About 308lbs)
> Second Pic I was about 19 years old. (About 280lbs)
> Third Pic It was my 23rd Birthday (About 320 lbs)
> Fourth Pic I was about 24 years old (About 330lbs)
> Last Pic its the most recent. Take at the Chrismtas party last year. Im 25. Current Weight 347lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and dig out some younger pics where i may be smaller.



You are a hottie, hun!:wubu: 
Lovely in all of your pictures. Thank you for posting.

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## mrman1980uk

babyjeep21 said:


> The first two pictures are from high school, when I was 15/16 ... I was clearly much thinner, but still over 200.
> 
> The last 2 are from this year.



Looking lovely in all four


----------



## SamanthaNY

FatAndProud said:


> Fat girls can dance BIATCH!
> 
> View attachment 15772


OMG, lol - how precious is that??
I don't know why, but you inspired this (I hope you're not offended!!):


----------



## elle camino

YES!
so adorable!


----------



## Surlysomething

age 15 skinniest







age 28 heaviest


----------



## FatAndProud

SamanthaNY said:


> OMG, lol - how precious is that??
> I don't know why, but you inspired this (I hope you're not offended!!):



Actually it wasn't bows on the shoes....It was hearts that were cut out of felt and then a hole in the middle so the laces could go through..........LOL Tap dancing....God. Any parent that puts their child through it should be punched in the face


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

This is me (with my twin brother and sister) at 3 1/2 years old an about 80-90 pounds. Always been supersized!






This is me at my senior prom at 17 and about 325ish. And see, I've always had hot guys on my arm 






These next 2 are of me last year in San Diego...about 540ish









And then this one was taken earlier this month before going to London. I was about 560....I have lost some (about 30) since then. I would LOVE to get back to my high school weight!!! (and sorry if you all have seen this pic, lol)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^^^^I love the pic of you in the pink shirt- you look sooooo pretty in pink  

Btw, who are the two babies with you in the first one?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Agreed. Not everyone can pull off light pink. Looks fab!


----------



## TheNowhereMan

not to pry, but what was your high school weight?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

TheNowhereMan said:


> not to pry, but what was your high school weight?



She posted it above the prom pic
Her prom pic looks so good she makes me want to pull out my prom pic now


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> She posted it above the prom pic
> Her prom pic looks so good she makes me want to pull out my prom pic now



_Tragically_ , I don't have one to share because I didn't go to prom, never had a date in high school (not until 28 actually!), but I would LOVE, LOVE, LOVE to see everyone's prom or formal dance photos! Someone needs to start a thread (nudge, nudge).


----------



## BigCutieAriel

These are the pics I could find of me over the years the first group is from my highschool days till present  

View attachment lorrinew-1-.jpg


View attachment loorrii.jpg


View attachment meblacksmall.jpg


View attachment meredsmall.jpg


View attachment Untitled.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze

You've always looked wonderful Ariel!


----------



## GPL

Ariel has always been a cutie:wubu: 
She is a true beauty!!

Thank you for posting these pics, hun! Take care.

Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## TheNowhereMan

simply beautiful ariel


----------



## Caine

KurvyKel said:


> Dont think ive ever been really skinny..
> 
> First Pic I was about 17 years old. (About 308lbs)
> Second Pic I was about 19 years old. (About 280lbs)
> Third Pic It was my 23rd Birthday (About 320 lbs)
> Fourth Pic I was about 24 years old (About 330lbs)
> Last Pic its the most recent. Take at the Chrismtas party last year. Im 25. Current Weight 347lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and dig out some younger pics where i may be smaller.



Lookin good in all of em!:smitten:


----------



## argyle

I am a lurker here, but I figured I may as well post, since I have gained an impressive 30 pounds since 1997 (when I was 14). 

Here is me at the age of 11 or 12. For the record I have no idea where or what "Balm beach" was. At this time, taking more after my mother (depicted below), one would expect me to be chubby (I guess I do have a dimple still).
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/127/406469713_20334558db.jpg?v=0

Then came 1997. All of the world was a-flutter about the "information super-highway", and how "they have internet on computers now". I was all about shielding my friend from the horrible horrible effects of the camera... like in that one Goosebumps about the camera that steals your soul.
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/149/406476002_a7057a0c4a_m.jpg

In 2002, the war on terror was in full swing. I did my part by going bowling. The terrorists hate us because we are free... and um... they also hate bowling because they are more into darts. Also not depicted, is a perfect eye-laser line to a woman's chest.
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/139/406480306_b493f1c1ab.jpg?v=0

This is me from last year in Chinatown, having gained a frosh 15 (I am probably at my fattest here). The helmet I'm wearing is a plastic Viet cong helmet my friend brought back from his trip to Vietnam. It was probably unwise of me to wear it, since Toronto's Chinatown is mostly Vietnamese these days (Little Italy is mostly Portuguese too - oddly enough).
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/139/406468252_0800dce65e.jpg?v=0

Finally, this is me a couple of weeks ago, living in the good old US of A (Bloomington, Indiana). Also depicted: bad haircut! Super bonus 100%.
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/140/406468253_6b88aebdca.jpg?v=0


----------



## TheNowhereMan

ThatFatGirl said:


> _Tragically_ , I don't have one to share because I didn't go to prom, never had a date in high school (not until 28 actually!), but I would LOVE, LOVE, LOVE to see everyone's prom or formal dance photos! Someone needs to start a thread (nudge, nudge).



let me go digging and I'll post mine, I've acctually stayed abotu the same size since high school it was only 2 years ago XD


----------



## TheNowhereMan

High School Prom/Senior Picture





This past new years eve XD


----------



## Tad

ThatFatGirl said:


> _Tragically_ , I don't have one to share because I didn't go to prom, never had a date in high school (not until 28 actually!), but I would LOVE, LOVE, LOVE to see everyone's prom or formal dance photos! Someone needs to start a thread (nudge, nudge).



I'm with you on the lack of prom experience or dates in high school (well, I sort of kind of had a couple of dates in high school, if you count going out skating or whatever with a group that was essentially divided into couples, but nothing as serious as going to a movie together). 

I did go to the 'grad formal' in university, but unfortunately we are without a scanner currently....maybe someday I'll get one of those ones scanned.

-Ed


----------



## TheNowhereMan

edx said:


> I'm with you on the lack of prom experience or dates in high school (well, I sort of kind of had a couple of dates in high school, if you count going out skating or whatever with a group that was essentially divided into couples, but nothing as serious as going to a movie together).
> 
> I did go to the 'grad formal' in university, but unfortunately we are without a scanner currently....maybe someday I'll get one of those ones scanned.
> 
> -Ed



my same problem, but mine was more fear of being judged for dating a larger girl, i was a dick in high school


----------



## SoVerySoft

View attachment SOSOFTB-1986.jpg
View attachment TURQ1-sm-2003-202pxedit.jpg


Here are two more - on the left 1986. On the right 2003.​


----------



## hawkeye

babyjeep21 said:


> The first two pictures are from high school, when I was 15/16 ... I was clearly much thinner, but still over 200.
> 
> The last 2 are from this year.



will you marry me?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

TheNowhereMan said:


> let me go digging and I'll post mine, I've acctually stayed abotu the same size since high school it was only 2 years ago XD



I started a thread for the prom pics in The Lounge because of her post


----------



## babyjeep21

hawkeye said:


> will you marry me?



Awww.... I haven't had a proposal in YEARS!


----------



## ghhfdh

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ok this is my at age 17 in high school. Not my smallest but I was way smaller than I am now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Im at my heaviest now...



Beautiful at any size


----------



## Fish

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 16003
> View attachment 16007
> 
> 
> Here are two more - on the left 1986. On the right 2003.​



Well, you KNOW I think you're beautiful, SoVerySoft. 
These pics just prove it!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fish said:


> Well, you KNOW I think you're beautiful, SoVerySoft.
> These pics just prove it!



Fish, you are still as sweet as ever. Glad you're here!!

and...thanks :blush:


----------



## runningman

What a great thread. Thanks SVS.


----------



## xpandimonium

Caine said:


> Oh, sucha BIG difference, and you really go from a cutie to very beatutiful!



Wow girl you were a chubbie little hottie.. and have grown to be a sexy hot fat woman!! dayum!


----------



## xpandimonium

BigCutieCindy said:


> I was skinny for about 2 days...lol. As a teenager I dropped 110 lbs during my 15th to 17th years. Within 2 years it all came back, plus more *shrug*
> 
> I was probably about 160 in the skinny pic, and it was taken in 1985. I'm not sure what year the fatter pic was taken, probably around 1990ish and I was around 370, maybe a bit more.
> 
> The last pic is my most recent, taken a couple of weeks ago at around 550...or more, haven't stepped on the scale recently.



Hey Cindy, 

Following you and your changes over the years, I must admit, I have enjoyed every minute of it. Your most recent pic you look so happy! Glad that you are !  

Cheers


----------



## xpandimonium

Butterbelly said:


> Here are a couple comparison pictures of me.
> 
> In 2002/2003 at 105lbs, my thinnest since childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2005 at 278lbs, close to my highest weight of 289lbs.



Wow Butterbelly!! 
what a change in such a short time! 
Sexy both ways! though Im obviously partial to the later you


----------



## xpandimonium

babyjeep21 said:


> The first two pictures are from high school, when I was 15/16 ... I was clearly much thinner, but still over 200.
> 
> The last 2 are from this year.



Hey Jeepy, 
Photogenic as Always! 
Hope you're feeling better ! 
Cheers
Ron


----------



## Davastav

bigsexy920 said:


> There were no sholderpads in that outfit  thats just my VERY broad sholders. they are man like



Youre a beautiful woman at any size - even the shoulders (lol)

Great pics!!!


----------



## babyjeep21

xpandimonium said:


> Hey Jeepy,
> Photogenic as Always!
> Hope you're feeling better !
> Cheers
> Ron



Hey, Thanks! Still trying to kick being ill...


----------



## Frogman

Butterbelly said:


> (...) I can tell you that during this weight loss process, I noticed more men paying attention to me, flirting with me, etc. I was NOT flattered by this, in fact, these men would give me the time of day as a fat girl.
> 
> As a thinner woman, I would look at myself in the mirror and see an older woman. If you'll notice the two pictures, I look younger when I'm fatter...strange how fat fills out the wrinkles...lol.
> 
> But overall...I was not happy being thin, and I slowly started the gain the weight back...10lbs here...20lbs there, until I was back up to 200 in no time.(...)



One might be surprised how common this is; (though probably less so on these boards.) Some women follow a similar pattern: they receive too much attention from men _only_ interested in the physical, and gain weight to diminish it. (Learned that in a psych class some time ago.) The difference is that folks around here are more likely to be conscious of and embrace the gain.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Well, I don't have my skinniest pic here at school (it's on the computer at home - sorry folks). But I'll pull out some pics that not many have seen at different sizes.

This is my toddler picture, for those who haven't seen it. 
View attachment TwoYearOldsmaller.JPG

This is me at about 325 in...2001ish?
View attachment tree.jpg

This is me at a BBW Halloween Dance in 2005 - I was about 375 there.
View attachment Ginny and Frankenstein.JPG

This is me at the NYC weekend a week ago - I'm about 450 now, I'd guess.
View attachment mesinging3.jpg


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Dang that last pic in the pink dress is cute!!! Girly crush alert!!!!


----------



## xpandimonium

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Well, I don't have my skinniest pic here at school (it's on the computer at home - sorry folks). But I'll pull out some pics that not many have seen at different sizes.
> 
> This is my toddler picture, for those who haven't seen it.
> View attachment 16138
> 
> This is me at about 325 in...2001ish?
> View attachment 16139
> 
> This is me at a BBW Halloween Dance in 2005 - I was about 375 there.
> View attachment 16140
> 
> This is me at the NYC weekend a week ago - I'm about 450 now, I'd guess.
> View attachment 16141



Cute throughout the years


----------



## moefa666

thats me in the skinny way and the fat way  

View attachment vins naakt(1).jpg


View attachment 106 kg.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze

Looking lovely BBME!!! :wubu:


----------



## heyyou7506

I love it...we get to see all the lovely ladies as they grow through the months and years....very nice


----------



## SoVerySoft

moefa666 said:


> thats me in the skinny way and the fat way



Wow moe, great pics! When were they taken - what's the time span? 

And welcome to the forums!


----------



## ukchublette

BigCutieCindy said:


> I was skinny for about 2 days...lol. As a teenager I dropped 110 lbs during my 15th to 17th years. Within 2 years it all came back, plus more *shrug*
> 
> I was probably about 160 in the skinny pic, and it was taken in 1985. I'm not sure what year the fatter pic was taken, probably around 1990ish and I was around 370, maybe a bit more.
> 
> The last pic is my most recent, taken a couple of weeks ago at around 550...or more, haven't stepped on the scale recently.





What a great idea for a thread you all look amazing but Cindy WOW!:kiss2:


----------



## Ivy

moefa666 said:


> thats me in the skinny way and the fat way




you and my boyfriend are profile twins now! adoraaaable.


----------



## GPL

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Well, I don't have my skinniest pic here at school (it's on the computer at home - sorry folks). But I'll pull out some pics that not many have seen at different sizes.
> 
> This is my toddler picture, for those who haven't seen it.
> View attachment 16138
> 
> This is me at about 325 in...2001ish?
> View attachment 16139
> 
> This is me at a BBW Halloween Dance in 2005 - I was about 375 there.
> View attachment 16140
> 
> This is me at the NYC weekend a week ago - I'm about 450 now, I'd guess.
> View attachment 16141



 I cant view your pics, hun 

GPL.

_And after quoting I can!...Weird..._


----------



## GPL

GPL said:


> I cant view your pics, hun
> 
> GPL.
> 
> _And after quoting I can!...Weird..._



You have always been a Goddess, BigBeautifulMe!:smitten: No matter what you weighed. Another example of a girl who looks great at 120 or even 520:wubu: Love the 2001 picture of you, very much!

Supertight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

moefa666 said:


> thats me in the skinny way and the fat way



Wow, I really liked that close up of "now"  

Gorgeous....


----------



## Caine

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Well, I don't have my skinniest pic here at school (it's on the computer at home - sorry folks). But I'll pull out some pics that not many have seen at different sizes.
> 
> This is my toddler picture, for those who haven't seen it.
> View attachment 16138
> 
> This is me at about 325 in...2001ish?
> View attachment 16139
> 
> This is me at a BBW Halloween Dance in 2005 - I was about 375 there.
> View attachment 16140
> 
> This is me at the NYC weekend a week ago - I'm about 450 now, I'd guess.
> View attachment 16141



DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYUMMN!!!!

Yeah, one word is all I got really... Dayumn...


----------



## Seth Warren

BigBeautifulMe said:


> This is me at a BBW Halloween Dance in 2005 - I was about 375 there.
> View attachment 16140



That dress is one of the sexiest things I have ever seen, if you don't mind me saying so!


----------



## Fish

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Dang that last pic in the pink dress is cute!!! Girly crush alert!!!!



You are cerrtainly a big beautiful woman who loves her PINK, aint'cha!


----------



## Krissy12

moefa666 said:


> thats me in the skinny way and the fat way



:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: All over that belly! Love it!


----------



## Fish

Butterbelly said:


> Here are a couple comparison pictures of me.
> 
> In 2002/2003 at 105lbs, my thinnest since childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2005 at 278lbs, close to my highest weight of 289lbs.



What an absolutly incredible and beautiful transformation! How'd you gain that seemingly so quickly?


----------



## technaut

She looks a bit like halle berry (spelling ?) in the first pic 
I've seen i a few more pics of the second, she was funnel fed on a bed, under a nice drawing of a rounder girl


----------



## Blackjack

technaut said:


> I've seen i a few more pics of the second, she was funnel fed on a bed, under a nice drawing of a rounder girl



Um... what? I think you might have her mistaken for someone else.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Fish said:


> You are cerrtainly a big beautiful woman who loves her PINK, aint'cha!




So you've noticed, lol...Pink...Im my new obssesion


----------



## technaut

Well actually I remember really well, there were 3 or 4 pics, posted under BBW and Gaining Women sections of the former msn group fatandgrowing. They moved to worldgroups and it's not sorted any more, so it's quite difficult to find them again


----------



## ATrueFA

Heres me when I was 18 (and a hippy) and still had a 28 waist and was about 120 lbs, and a recent one at 160 ish....

Dave


----------



## moefa666

SoVerySoft said:


> Wow moe, great pics! When were they taken - what's the time span?
> 
> And welcome to the forums!



thanks for the nice compliment  i think ist about 4 years in between.. i hope you like

but if you like the picture's i have a yahoo group to join 

greetings moefa666


----------



## moefa666

Ivy said:


> you and my boyfriend are profile twins now! adoraaaable.



 thanks for the reply


----------



## moefa666

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wow, I really liked that close up of "now"
> 
> Gorgeous....



thanks green ayed fairy !!! 

If you like that pic... why you dont join my yahoogroup 

thanks for the nice coment

greetings moefa666


----------



## moefa666

Krissy12 said:


> :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: All over that belly! Love it!



all that kisses from i nice looking lady 

thanks for the reply

greetings moefa666


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ATrueFA said:


> Heres me when I was 18 (and a hippy) and still had a 28 waist and was about 120 lbs, and a recent one at 160 ish....
> 
> Dave




Very nice pics, Dave- you look like a very distinguished gentleman


----------



## love dubh

I'd post my skinniest and fattest pix, but you kids would laugh me off the school yard.


----------



## Seth Warren

love dubh said:


> I'd post my skinniest and fattest pix, but you kids would laugh me off the school yard.



Doubtful.

You might get flirted with and there might be some murmuring, but outright laughter is so unbecoming.


----------



## eightyseven

I don't know if I've ever been skinny... but there's definitely been a pretty steady size increase for me since shooting up a good 8 or so inches in high school. While I have zero issues with the way I look currently, I'd like to get back to where I was when I graduated a couple years ago and then a little less... just for health purposes and ease of clothes shopping. We'll see how that goes in the next several months.

The first photo is me in the middle or end of my junior year of high school... my best guess is that I was between 180-190 then.

The second photo is from this past Summer... close to what I think my current weight is at about, eh, 265 or so. I've not been a fan of the scale this year so I'm not positive on that, but it should be pretty ballpark. 

View attachment OldNFTY1.jpg


View attachment IsraelResizeA.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

eightyseven said:


> I don't know if I've ever been skinny... but there's definitely been a pretty steady size increase for me since shooting up a good 8 or so inches in high school. While I have zero issues with the way I look currently, I'd like to get back to where I was when I graduated a couple years ago and then a little less... just for health purposes and ease of clothes shopping. We'll see how that goes in the next several months.
> 
> The first photo is me in the middle or end of my junior year of high school... my best guess is that I was between 180-190 then.
> 
> The second photo is from this past Summer... close to what I think my current weight is at about, eh, 265 or so. I've not been a fan of the scale this year so I'm not positive on that, but it should be pretty ballpark.



You're such a cutie at both weights


----------



## love dubh

I'd tap that.

Just sayin'.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I think you'd have to get in line.


----------



## love dubh

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I think you'd have to get in line.



Only if I get to be behind you.


----------



## biackrlng

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Well, I don't have my skinniest pic here at school (it's on the computer at home - sorry folks). But I'll pull out some pics that not many have seen at different sizes.
> 
> This is my toddler picture, for those who haven't seen it.
> View attachment 16138
> 
> This is me at about 325 in...2001ish?
> View attachment 16139
> 
> This is me at a BBW Halloween Dance in 2005 - I was about 375 there.
> View attachment 16140
> 
> This is me at the NYC weekend a week ago - I'm about 450 now, I'd guess.
> View attachment 16141



WOW YOU ARE TRUELY A GODDESS:wubu: :smitten: 

RI FA

[email protected]


----------



## HDANGEL15

eightyseven said:


> I don't know if I've ever been skinny... but there's definitely been a pretty steady size increase for me since shooting up a good 8 or so inches in high school. While I have zero issues with the way I look currently, I'd like to get back to where I was when I graduated a couple years ago and then a little less... just for health purposes and ease of clothes shopping. We'll see how that goes in the next several months.
> 
> The first photo is me in the middle or end of my junior year of high school... my best guess is that I was between 180-190 then.
> 
> The second photo is from this past Summer... close to what I think my current weight is at about, eh, 265 or so. I've not been a fan of the scale this year so I'm not positive on that, but it should be pretty ballpark.


*
I concur with the previous ladies...delicous whatever the angle *:smitten:


----------



## ellevehc86

Well, I don't post much, I just kinda lurk a lot. But I figured I would throw my 2 cents in. Although, mine is kinda backwards. These are after 5 months of hardcore working out and dieting. A loss of 40 lbs. of fat and about a gain of 15 lbs. of muscle. I hope I don't get scolded for this.


----------



## mrman1980uk

love dubh said:


> I'd post my skinniest and fattest pix, but you kids would laugh me off the school yard.



I wouldn't laugh, and what are you doing on a school yard in the first place, hm?


----------



## SoVerySoft

ellevehc86 said:


> Well, I don't post much, I just kinda lurk a lot. But I figured I would throw my 2 cents in. Although, mine is kinda backwards. These are after 5 months of hardcore working out and dieting. A loss of 40 lbs. of fat and about a gain of 15 lbs. of muscle. I hope I don't get scolded for this.



*faint*

The only thing I have to scold you about is waiting 3 days to post this!


----------



## Krissy12

ellevehc86 said:


> Well, I don't post much




 :smitten:


----------



## ellevehc86

*blush* Thank you!  It makes all the pain, suffering, and starving worth it!


----------



## HDANGEL15

ellevehc86 said:


> *blush* Thank you!  It makes all the pain, suffering, and starving worth it!



*dude you done good.....look phenonmenal.........although i am a FA..my weakness is BODY BUILDERS :kiss2: 
[/B]*


----------



## TheNowhereMan

ooo i got musces la dee dah >_> -pokes his beer belly-


----------



## philosobear

my trouble is that I never took pictures of myself when I was skinny!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ellevehc86 said:


> *blush* Thank you!  It makes all the pain, suffering, and starving worth it!



I remember you from the recent picture thread- still looking good


----------



## LillyBBBW

Wow ellevehc86, you look great! Congrats. What I find most striking about the contrast is your posture. In the first photo it looks like you are straining to hold everything up whereas in the second you seem so much more relaxed. 



ellevehc86 said:


> Well, I don't post much, I just kinda lurk a lot. But I figured I would throw my 2 cents in. Although, mine is kinda backwards. These are after 5 months of hardcore working out and dieting. A loss of 40 lbs. of fat and about a gain of 15 lbs. of muscle. I hope I don't get scolded for this.


----------



## Waxwing

Lilly, I think you hit the core of this whole thing (even if you were just commenting on homeboy's admittedly lovely physique ). There may be differences in these pictures which are corporeal-- small forms, large forms, but it isn't either, to me, which makes one or the other the most handsome or the most beautiful. It's the pictures in which people look relaxed, at ease with themselves and their bodies, regadless of size, that they become *fucking breathtaking*. Every time. 

It's the self-acceptance that makes the beauty.


----------



## Timberwolf

Waxwing said:


> It's the self-acceptance that makes the beauty.


Doubled! !


----------



## ellevehc86

Thank you for all the compliments. It took a lot of work to do. I do feel better about myself now. Before I felt that I was lying to myself about the way I looked , and the outside didn't match who I was on the inside. If that makes any sense. Plus, being a single guy, it helps to actually get a few more dates.  The biggest improvement though that I think I have seen is in the overall performance of my body. I notice now the amount of energy that I have, I sleep better, and I can compete on more of an athletic level which I love.


----------



## scudmissilez

love dubh said:


> I'd post my skinniest and fattest pix, but you kids would laugh me off the school yard.



WHAT?! What are you talking about, you're gorgeous!!!


----------



## choolichoo

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Well, I don't have my skinniest pic here at school (it's on the computer at home - sorry folks). But I'll pull out some pics that not many have seen at different sizes.
> 
> This is my toddler picture, for those who haven't seen it.
> View attachment 16138
> 
> This is me at about 325 in...2001ish?
> View attachment 16139
> 
> This is me at a BBW Halloween Dance in 2005 - I was about 375 there.
> View attachment 16140
> 
> This is me at the NYC weekend a week ago - I'm about 450 now, I'd guess.
> View attachment 16141



you are a true Goddesss, love the pink color:eat2:


----------



## BBWModel

eightyseven said:


> I don't know if I've ever been skinny... but there's definitely been a pretty steady size increase for me since shooting up a good 8 or so inches in high school. While I have zero issues with the way I look currently, I'd like to get back to where I was when I graduated a couple years ago and then a little less... just for health purposes and ease of clothes shopping. We'll see how that goes in the next several months.
> 
> The first photo is me in the middle or end of my junior year of high school... my best guess is that I was between 180-190 then.
> 
> The second photo is from this past Summer... close to what I think my current weight is at about, eh, 265 or so. I've not been a fan of the scale this year so I'm not positive on that, but it should be pretty ballpark.



Damn you are so darn cute Ben!

:wubu:


----------



## chocolate desire

This is way back when I used to work everday Ah the good ole days.
And the second is a pic taken last year.
And 

View attachment waterbed.jpg


View attachment aReneesweater_1_.jpg


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

chocolate desire said:


> This is way back when I used to work everday Ah the good ole days.
> And the second is a pic taken last year.
> And



This just goes to show that a beautiful woman is a beautiful woman at any size.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^^I concur, Renee is one lovely Lady indeed- inside and out


----------



## Mystic Rain

eightyseven said:


> I don't know if I've ever been skinny... but there's definitely been a pretty steady size increase for me since shooting up a good 8 or so inches in high school. While I have zero issues with the way I look currently, I'd like to get back to where I was when I graduated a couple years ago and then a little less... just for health purposes and ease of clothes shopping. We'll see how that goes in the next several months.
> 
> The first photo is me in the middle or end of my junior year of high school... my best guess is that I was between 180-190 then.
> 
> The second photo is from this past Summer... close to what I think my current weight is at about, eh, 265 or so. I've not been a fan of the scale this year so I'm not positive on that, but it should be pretty ballpark.



You are soo adorably cute. I bet you've got all the ladies fighting over you. :batting:


----------



## chocolate desire

Thank you Green Eyed Fairy and Dr feelgood..... your kind words sure made me feel good!!.


----------



## dragorat

Sis you'll always hold a BIG place in my heart no matter your size you sexy thing...


----------



## JoyJoy

I'm loving this thread as much as everyone else! Great pics, people!

Here are mine:


At 18, 1984, around 130 lbs:
View attachment 16929
View attachment 16925


1987, probably about 180-ish:
View attachment 16926


First picture ever posted by me online, around 260, in 1998:
View attachment 16927


A few weeks ago, at my biggest, about 395:
View attachment 16928


----------



## GPL

JoyJoy said:


> I'm loving this thread as much as everyone else! Great pics, people!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> 
> At 18, 1984, around 130 lbs:
> View attachment 16929
> View attachment 16925
> 
> 
> 1987, probably about 180-ish:
> View attachment 16926
> 
> 
> First picture ever posted by me online, around 260, in 1998:
> View attachment 16927
> 
> 
> A few weeks ago, at my biggest, about 395:
> View attachment 16928



Hey Joy!
I need to quote your message to be able to view your pictures. Reply follows, lol!

Hugs, GPL.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Quoted your message and being able to view your pics:
You look great in the last picture, hun! Love the stretchmarks and tight clothes. Looks like you have grown quite a bit;-)

Supertight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL._
.
.


----------



## bigplaidpants

chocolate desire said:


> This is way back when I used to work everday Ah the good ole days.
> And the second is a pic taken last year.
> And





JoyJoy said:


> I'm loving this thread as much as everyone else! Great pics, people!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> 
> At 18, 1984, around 130 lbs:
> View attachment 16929
> View attachment 16925
> 
> 
> 1987, probably about 180-ish:
> View attachment 16926
> 
> 
> First picture ever posted by me online, around 260, in 1998:
> View attachment 16927
> 
> 
> A few weeks ago, at my biggest, about 395:
> View attachment 16928



Chocolate...JoyJoy....lovely pics. I find its so hard to see ourselves the way others see us. And, you should both see something untouchable...wonderful.

avagooday


----------



## HEINEKEN

Awesome Pics!...that is a steady 11.5 lbs a year!





JoyJoy said:


> I'm loving this thread as much as everyone else! Great pics, people!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> 
> At 18, 1984, around 130 lbs:
> View attachment 16929
> View attachment 16925
> 
> 
> 1987, probably about 180-ish:
> View attachment 16926
> 
> 
> First picture ever posted by me online, around 260, in 1998:
> View attachment 16927
> 
> 
> A few weeks ago, at my biggest, about 395:
> View attachment 16928


----------



## Tad

JoyJoy said:


> I'm loving this thread as much as everyone else! Great pics, people!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> At 18, 1984, around 130 lbs:
> 
> 1987, probably about 180-ish:
> 
> First picture ever posted by me online, around 260, in 1998:
> 
> A few weeks ago, at my biggest, about 395:



Wow, were you ever tiny at age 18--I had this instinctive 'pull back from the screen, she looks breakable' response. You were probably not so fragile at all, but at least in that pic you look so tiny!

And I must say, looking so much more lovely in the newer pics  Of course I like fat women, but also looking more, hmmm, centred and confident and sexual somehow. Anyway, great pics!

-Ed


----------



## Fuzzy

Thanks for sharing, Joy!  You're looking awesome!


----------



## Santaclear

ChocolateDesire and JoyJoy are the Goddessest of the Goddessy Ones and we're priviliged to witness this amazing beauty and glammy gloriousness. (Besides great wisdom, koolness and sweetness, yeah I'm kissin' up but I mean it!) :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Les Toil

ellevehc86 said:


>



The tobacco industry would pay you a small fortune to use these two pics in their ads.


----------



## elle camino

ahahahahahaha! swish.


----------



## LongTimeFA

JoyJoy said:


> I'm loving this thread as much as everyone else! Great pics, people!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> 
> At 18, 1984, around 130 lbs:
> View attachment 16929
> View attachment 16925
> 
> 
> 1987, probably about 180-ish:
> View attachment 16926
> 
> 
> First picture ever posted by me online, around 260, in 1998:
> View attachment 16927
> 
> 
> A few weeks ago, at my biggest, about 395:
> View attachment 16928



Joy! You are looking absolutely stunning! Remember me? (formerly Artflsoul)


----------



## ellevehc86

Lol, I never thought of that!


----------



## biggirlover

you were cut back then you are beautiful now, stunning if you will.


----------



## leslieboonefan2

Wow - Bigbeautifulme - all the pictures are good, but the 2001/325 by the tree is mind-blowing! How seductive and alluring. And a boyfriend then at 325, who knows what was to come...(325/450...) Why not a whole website for you? Wow.


This is me at about 325 in...2001ish?
View attachment 16139


----------



## Tooz

leslieboonefan2 said:


> Why not a whole website for you? Wow.



Not every woman wants to do that.


----------



## ladebbie

ClashCityRocker said:


> the closest ive ever been to "fat" was as a youngun. now im a gross, emaciated drone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got them chicken nugget feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lenny kravitz??? sike...it's me. dressed as lenny kravitz for halloween.



You were adorable as a baby and you are very cute as Lenny Kravitz in that pic! :batting:


----------



## Jay West Coast

Man, this is a fun thread.


----------



## toni

the first one was my biggest, that was taken in dec 05

the second was my smallest, that was taken in aug 06 

View attachment bigpic.jpg


View attachment workshirt.jpg


----------



## Regular Bill

toni said:


> the first one was my biggest, that was taken in dec 05
> 
> the second was my smallest, that was taken in aug 06



Either way you look great....  


Bill

P.S. The 2nd photo is my favorite because of the smile on your face.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

leslieboonefan2 said:


> Wow - Bigbeautifulme - all the pictures are good, but the 2001/325 by the tree is mind-blowing! How seductive and alluring. And a boyfriend then at 325, who knows what was to come...(325/450...) Why not a whole website for you? Wow.
> 
> 
> This is me at about 325 in...2001ish?
> View attachment 16139


Believe it or not, you're not the first to suggest it.  Frankly, I'm just too much of a chicken. I like showing off my body, but I want a career. A real, genuine career that impacts the world in some profound way. And I don't want anything to interfere with that. So my hotness gets shared with people here, but naked hotness gets reserved for men I'm dating. Anyone who wants to see me naked has to make it to boyfriend status first.


----------



## Waxwing

Toni! Wow you are a tremendously beautiful woman.


----------



## Caine

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Believe it or not, you're not the first to suggest it.  Frankly, I'm just too much of a chicken. I like showing off my body, but I want a career. A real, genuine career that impacts the world in some profound way. And I don't want anything to interfere with that. So my hotness gets shared with people here, but naked hotness gets reserved for men I'm dating. Anyone who wants to see me naked has to make it to boyfriend status first.



You, chicken? I gotta say thats hard to believe. The way you act from what I've seen in the pics you gotta be one of those fun loving out there people! Besides, if you think that things can interfere witha career, its about how you act and feel about. Imean hell, first time gambling I acted like I owned the table and walked away at the end of the weekend 340 dollars richer!
Besides, most of the gals on here just look good no matter what!


----------



## aekz

toni said:


> the first one was my biggest, that was taken in dec 05
> 
> the second was my smallest, that was taken in aug 06




Wow. You look realy damn hot!


----------



## GPL

toni said:


> the first one was my biggest, that was taken in dec 05
> 
> the second was my smallest, that was taken in aug 06



:wubu: Stunning at any weight!!:wubu: 
Although I think your face is even prettier in the second pic, hun!

Supertight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Believe it or not, you're not the first to suggest it.  Frankly, I'm just too much of a chicken. I like showing off my body, but I want a career. A real, genuine career that impacts the world in some profound way. And I don't want anything to interfere with that. So my hotness gets shared with people here, but naked hotness gets reserved for men I'm dating. Anyone who wants to see me naked has to make it to boyfriend status first.



Who doesnt want to try? 
You are a hottie for sure, hun:smitten: 

Supertight hugs, rubs,
GPL.


----------



## KermitTFrog77

Seeing all those super sexy ladies it is easy to understand why so many guys think big is sexy. And hard to understand why anyone wouldn't. Thanks for showing the pics they are great. Fat is sexy. Keep proud.

:smitten:


----------



## Buffetbelly

260 to 320 on the left, and 365 on the right. Same weight standing, below.


----------



## fanofdimensions

you are gorgeous at all sizes but I just LOVE how nice and big and round your belly is now!



JoyJoy said:


> I'm loving this thread as much as everyone else! Great pics, people!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> 
> At 18, 1984, around 130 lbs:
> View attachment 16929
> View attachment 16925
> 
> 
> 1987, probably about 180-ish:
> View attachment 16926
> 
> 
> First picture ever posted by me online, around 260, in 1998:
> View attachment 16927
> 
> 
> A few weeks ago, at my biggest, about 395:
> View attachment 16928


----------



## KHayes666

This thread just made my day


----------



## ellevehc86

Well, I guess I will post another if nobody minds. The last one I posted was from March 6th, I have lost another 9 pounds since then and I figure I would share. I hope this doesn't offend any one.  The first picture is from last Moday and the second is from the end of March. I have been documenting my weight loss with all kinds of pictures.


----------



## KHayes666

ellevehc86 said:


> Well, I guess I will post another if nobody minds. The last one I posted was from March 6th, I have lost another 9 pounds since then and I figure I would share. I hope this doesn't offend any one.  The first picture is from last Moday and the second is from the end of March. I have been documenting my weight loss with all kinds of pictures.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> *Bows down to you* How do you do it? :bow:


----------



## ellevehc86

Lol! Mostly with pain and suffering.  Actually, I work out 7 days a week for about an hour and a half a day, sometimes 2 hours on the weekends. I eat the same thing EVERY day; Special K, turkey sandwhich with honey mustard, 2 chicken breasts (various seasoning) and a protein shake in the evening. Oh, and lots of water. Thats really about it. Once I figured out what worked for me, the weight came off real fast. Between the months of October and January, I only lost about 10-15 pounds. Then in the begining of Feburary, I got my new elliptical (I had been using a tread mill) and I changed my diet to the one I had mentioned (I was eating good, just not that good). Since then I have dropped 35 pounds. Believe me when it starts, it really starts to go fast. And it really wasn't that difficult once you work it into your routine.


----------



## KHayes666

ellevehc86 said:


> Lol! Mostly with pain and suffering.  Actually, I work out 7 days a week for about an hour and a half a day, sometimes 2 hours on the weekends. I eat the same thing EVERY day; Special K, turkey sandwhich with honey mustard, 2 chicken breasts (various seasoning) and a protein shake in the evening. Oh, and lots of water. Thats really about it. Once I figured out what worked for me, the weight came off real fast. Between the months of October and January, I only lost about 10-15 pounds. Then in the begining of Feburary, I got my new elliptical (I had been using a tread mill) and I changed my diet to the one I had mentioned (I was eating good, just not that good). Since then I have dropped 35 pounds. Believe me when it starts, it really starts to go fast. And it really wasn't that difficult once you work it into your routine.



I already gave up the fast food, the soda, the cider and the milkshakes, now I ust need to exercise once and a while. Thanks


----------



## Drive

Dont have a before pick but this is me like five min ago so i know its my heaviest.









oh yea this my first post here.


----------



## Jay West Coast

Drive said:


> Dont have a before pick but this is me like five min ago so i know its my heaviest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea this my first post here.



Hey! A fellow Oregonian, and in Duck colours! You are in most welcome company, my friend! As they say in the Grove, bienvenido al the Boards!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

ellevehc86 said:


> Well, I guess I will post another if nobody minds. The last one I posted was from March 6th, I have lost another 9 pounds since then and I figure I would share. I hope this doesn't offend any one.  The first picture is from last Moday and the second is from the end of March. I have been documenting my weight loss with all kinds of pictures.



Thats sexy right there


----------



## HDANGEL15

BigCutieSasha said:


> Thats sexy right there



*love the before.....during and the afters....interesting transformation for this little FA...but I do have a weakness for *MUSCLES* and big soft bodies too :smitten: 
*


----------



## Ruby Ripples

ellevehc86 said:


> Well, I guess I will post another if nobody minds. The last one I posted was from March 6th, I have lost another 9 pounds since then and I figure I would share. I hope this doesn't offend any one.  The first picture is from last Moday and the second is from the end of March. I have been documenting my weight loss with all kinds of pictures.




Oh MY!!! :wubu: :eat2: *swoon* (no swooning emoticon)

I had HEARD that Special K made body hair fall out, but I didn't believe it 'til now


----------



## alienlanes

ellevehc86 said:


> Well, I guess I will post another if nobody minds. The last one I posted was from March 6th, I have lost another 9 pounds since then and I figure I would share. I hope this doesn't offend any one.  The first picture is from last Moday and the second is from the end of March. I have been documenting my weight loss with all kinds of pictures.



Dude, you're getting ripped!

You kinda remind me of Glenn Danzig... except I bet you can actually take a punch .


----------



## HDANGEL15

Ruby Ripples said:


> Oh MY!!! :wubu: :eat2: *swoon* (no swooning emoticon)
> 
> I had HEARD that Special K made body hair fall out, but I didn't believe it 'til now




*someones been waxing....eyebrows, arms, chest....I love that bodybuilders understand the sacrifices women make.... LOLOLOL......
:happy: *


----------



## LillyBBBW

ellevehc86 said:


> Well, I guess I will post another if nobody minds. The last one I posted was from March 6th, I have lost another 9 pounds since then and I figure I would share. I hope this doesn't offend any one.  The first picture is from last Moday and the second is from the end of March. I have been documenting my weight loss with all kinds of pictures.



Wow ellevehc86! I can only imagine how excited you must be. What a dramatic progression. Do you like what you're doing to achieve this? Seems like what you are doing is enjoyable in other ways besides just the aesthetics. How do you feel?


----------



## ellevehc86

Well thank you for all the compliments.  Yeah, I had to do a lot of manscaping  I feel for you ladies, waxing sucks! But then again, I don't want to look like a grizzly bear from behind. Glen Danzig, ugh! God I hate that guy. I have got that before, but I usually get Peter Steele more, which is fine by me. Danzing is only like 5 feet tall, me, I am 6'2". But thank you though.


> Wow ellevehc86! I can only imagine how excited you must be. What a dramatic progression. Do you like what you're doing to achieve this? Seems like what you are doing is enjoyable in other ways besides just the aesthetics. How do you feel?


 I like the way being in shape makes me feel more over than the aesthetic part I have to admit. I was never very self conscience of my body, just the lack of ability. Now I can do more physical things. For instance, last night I ran a mile and wasn't even out of breath. When I started working out I had a goal. I had always wanted to be in the military growing up. But because of life (and the fact the would cut my hair) I never joined. I always had the dream of being a para-rescue jumper. Well, now that I am 30, I am too old to join (the limit being 29). But, I set a goal that by 31 I would be in the greatest shape of my life, and be able to pass their physical qualifications, which I am getting very close to doing. I like the training that I am doing. Some nights it's tough, with going to school full time for Nursing, and working full-time, there are plenty of nights when I come home after a 16 hour day and would just rather sit on the couch and watch T.V. But, I say to myself "Suck it up" and I get up and put my running shoes on and work-out for an hour and a half. And let me tell you, it's brutal. Some nights I really have to reach deep down inside myself to find the strength to do it, but I do. I know that the greatest things in life are the ones you have to work the hardest for. And I look back on my acomplishment with a sense of pride. And I look at the future with a sense of excitement of what is next.


----------



## LillyBBBW

ellevehc86 said:


> Well thank you for all the compliments.  Yeah, I had to do a lot of manscaping  I feel for you ladies, waxing sucks! But then again, I don't want to look like a grizzly bear from behind. Glen Danzig, ugh! God I hate that guy. I have got that before, but I usually get Peter Steele more, which is fine by me. Danzing is only like 5 feet tall, me, I am 6'2". But thank you though. I like the way being in shape makes me feel more over than the aesthetic part I have to admit. I was never very self conscience of my body, just the lack of ability. Now I can do more physical things. For instance, last night I ran a mile and wasn't even out of breath. When I started working out I had a goal. I had always wanted to be in the military growing up. But because of life (and the fact the would cut my hair) I never joined. I always had the dream of being a para-rescue jumper. Well, now that I am 30, I am too old to join (the limit being 29). But, I set a goal that by 31 I would be in the greatest shape of my life, and be able to pass their physical qualifications, which I am getting very close to doing. I like the training that I am doing. Some nights it's tough, with going to school full time for Nursing, and working full-time, there are plenty of nights when I come home after a 16 hour day and would just rather sit on the couch and watch T.V. But, I say to myself "Suck it up" and I get up and put my running shoes on and work-out for an hour and a half. And let me tell you, it's brutal. Some nights I really have to reach deep down inside myself to find the strength to do it, but I do. I know that the greatest things in life are the ones you have to work the hardest for. And I look back on my acomplishment with a sense of pride. And I look at the future with a sense of excitement of what is next.



Fantastic! And you have every right to. Congratulations and I wish you continued success. Thanks for sharing your story, I really enjoyed reading it!


----------



## alienlanes

ellevehc86 said:


> Glen Danzig, ugh! God I hate that guy. I have got that before, but I usually get Peter Steele more, which is fine by me. Danzing is only like 5 feet tall, me, I am 6'2". But thank you though.



LOL! You're totally right about that .

Any BBWs here who are in love with themselves and like the dark? I think I know a guy you should meet .


----------



## Drive

Jay West Coast said:


> Hey! A fellow Oregonian, and in Duck colours! You are in most welcome company, my friend! As they say in the Grove, bienvenido al the Boards!


Thanks, iv seen a few oregonians on here nice to see were represented.


----------



## dodo

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Believe it or not, you're not the first to suggest it.  Frankly, I'm just too much of a chicken. I like showing off my body, but I want a career. A real, genuine career that impacts the world in some profound way. And I don't want anything to interfere with that. So my hotness gets shared with people here, but naked hotness gets reserved for men I'm dating. Anyone who wants to see me naked has to make it to boyfriend status first.



Spoonerisms aside, I'd like to make it to boyfriend status.

Sincerely,

dodo


----------



## Arrhythmia

ClashCityRocker said:


> lenny kravitz??? sike...it's me. dressed as lenny kravitz for halloween.


Heaven help me!! What a complete hunk of handsome stuff you are. Wow!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

ellevehc86 said:


> But, I set a goal that by 31 I would be in the greatest shape of my life




I said that at 50......and by the grace of GOD..despite 2 hip replacements, bunnion surgery...reconstructive wrist surgery 2x....I too had the same goal to be fitter and finer then EVER IN MY LIFE when i hit the big 50 last december


----------



## LillyBBBW

HDANGEL15 said:


> I said that at 50......and by the grace of GOD..despite 2 hip replacements, bunnion surgery...reconstructive wrist surgery 2x....I too had the same goal to be fitter and finer then EVER IN MY LIFE when i hit the big 50 last december



You Hawt Mama you!! You look fantastic, striking that pose. You are too cool for school.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> I said that at 50......and by the grace of GOD..despite 2 hip replacements, bunnion surgery...reconstructive wrist surgery 2x....I too had the same goal to be fitter and finer then EVER IN MY LIFE when i hit the big 50 last december




Looking good Lady *thumbs up*


----------



## LisaInNC

Ruby Ripples said:


> Oh MY!!! :wubu: :eat2: *swoon* (no swooning emoticon)
> 
> I had HEARD that Special K made body hair fall out, but I didn't believe it 'til now



LMAO!! I had heard that Katy...I just never believed it


----------



## cazagordas

SummerG said:


> hard to find my full length shots, let alone when i was younger
> 
> about 4 years old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 7 or 8 years old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made these clickable thumbnails... since i couldn't decide which to put in
> 
> this is about 3, 4 years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a similar pose, and from sept last year (which would be most current, and my fattest  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 3/4 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last summer



WOW!
you've always been so gorgeous!

you're a cutie!:smitten:


----------



## TheNowhereMan

that boy your dancing with looks like he's on top of the world as he should!


----------



## likeitmatters

ellevehc86 said:


> Well, I don't post much, I just kinda lurk a lot. But I figured I would throw my 2 cents in. Although, mine is kinda backwards. These are after 5 months of hardcore working out and dieting. A loss of 40 lbs. of fat and about a gain of 15 lbs. of muscle. I hope I don't get scolded for this.
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b22/ellevehc86/comp.jpg[/IM[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> hey man, you look great in both pics but why do men insist on taking the hair off the chest and stomach? I think it gives you character and makes you look like a bear..very handsome


----------



## pickleman357

likeitmatters said:


> hey man, you look great in both pics but why do men insist on taking the hair off the chest and stomach? I think it gives you character and makes you look like a bear..very handsome



Don't worry, there are still some hairy men out there, like me





This is probably my fattest pic, but I don't have a skinny one. The slimmer I got the more camera shy I got for some reason. I guess I like being big.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista

Hello ppl 
I wish I could let myself go but I'm afraid of what my family might think because my Dad already talks about my weight anyways when I'm eating sweet stuff like I love Banana Milkshakes but I can get them only sometimes because for some reason my Mom won't take me when I want one but thats okay having them every now and again is fine with me. Those Skinny and Fat pics look nice I don't have one to show you at this point probably won't ever have one to post because I don't have a Scanner


----------



## pickleman357

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> Hello ppl
> I wish I could let myself go but I'm afraid of what my family might think because my Dad already talks about my weight anyways when I'm eating sweet stuff like I love Banana Milkshakes but I can get them only sometimes because for some reason my Mom won't take me when I want one but thats okay having them every now and again is fine with me. Those Skinny and Fat pics look nice I don't have one to show you at this point probably won't ever have one to post because I don't have a Scanner



Here's a few things you can say back to your parents.
They say
"You say"

You'll get fat
"And?"

You won't get a b/f
"You want me to get into a relationship solely based on looks?"

You won't look good fat
"Yeah, like a skeleton with tits is any better..."

Just some ideas, you can change em if ya want.

And by the way, I'd gladdy take you out for milkshakes! My treat :eat2:


----------



## ellevehc86

Here is another one since I haven't posted in a while. This is from 267lbs. to yesterday at 216lbs. I started on October 12th 2007.


----------



## ellevehc86

And one more.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ellevehc86 said:


> Here is another one since I haven't posted in a while. This is from 267lbs. to yesterday at 216lbs. I started on October 12th 2007.




the tan is nice - no need to remove the hair....it's very masculine  

Great pics- thanks for sharing


----------



## Scandi (FFA)

I've gained about 40 lbs the last 2 years... : )


----------



## Buckeye Born

Very cute Scandi, I like the current picture much more.


----------



## moniquessbbw

ellevehc86 said:


> And one more.



wow hot pic :kiss2:


----------



## moniquessbbw

MisticalMisty said:


> Well..I don't have any pics of me not fat. I started really getting chubby around 4 I believe. I still remember being the fattest kid in kindergarten on up..so here are my pics.
> 
> 
> Baby fat
> View attachment 15635
> 
> 
> Last April at my highest weight of 400 lbs
> View attachment 15636
> 
> 
> Last night at the official weight of 360
> View attachment 15637
> 
> 
> 
> So there you have it...I've always been fat..but admit it..I make it look soo damn good  lol



You were an adorable baby... Just cute as a button..


----------



## Scandi (FFA)

Buckeye Born said:


> Very cute Scandi, I like the current picture much more.



Thank you very much :blush:


----------



## Ample Pie

I put up a series of photos--showing me from very young (the only time I wasn't 'fat') to college age.

they're here:

http://www.honestfacade.com/chubs/

just type in noway as the password if you want to see them--don't worry; it's my own site and there are no ads or requests for money or anything. haha I just thought it would be easier than putting them here.

Warning, there are quite a few.


----------



## pickleman357

I think that smily face t-shirt  looks wonderful on you! :smitten:


----------



## Caligula

Scandi (FFA) said:


> I've gained about 40 lbs the last 2 years... : )



oh my god....both those pictures are wicked hott...i think im in love. :wubu:


----------



## Imp

ellevehc86 said:


> Here is another one since I haven't posted in a while. This is from 267lbs. to yesterday at 216lbs. I started on October 12th 2007.



Awesome work, man. Great dedication. What kind of strength gains have you made?


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista

Very Impressing pictures


----------



## GPL

Scandi (FFA) said:


> I've gained about 40 lbs the last 2 years... : )



You sexy girl you!:wubu:


----------



## Waxwing

Rebecca said:


> I put up a series of photos--showing me from very young (the only time I wasn't 'fat') to college age.
> 
> they're here:
> 
> http://www.honestfacade.com/chubs/
> 
> just type in noway as the password if you want to see them--don't worry; it's my own site and there are no ads or requests for money or anything. haha I just thought it would be easier than putting them here.
> 
> Warning, there are quite a few.



I love your site


----------



## Ample Pie

It made me blush to think of you looking.

:blush: thank you.



Waxwing said:


> I love your site


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rebecca said:


> It made me blush to think of you looking.
> 
> :blush: thank you.




I can't see it.... it wants passwords for each photo


----------



## supersoup

Rebecca said:


> I put up a series of photos--showing me from very young (the only time I wasn't 'fat') to college age.
> 
> they're here:
> 
> http://www.honestfacade.com/chubs/
> 
> just type in noway as the password if you want to see them--don't worry; it's my own site and there are no ads or requests for money or anything. haha I just thought it would be easier than putting them here.
> 
> Warning, there are quite a few.



not nearly enough pictures, i enjoy ogling you.


----------



## Rowan

oh damn.no pic of my dads sperm and my mom's egg shakin hands...thats the smallest ive ever been...


argh...lol


----------



## Ample Pie

can't stop blushing.

:blush: 

Seriously, ogled by Supersoup=best day ever. But Waxwing too=I'm ded from blushing.



supersoup said:


> not nearly enough pictures, i enjoy ogling you.



Thank you


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

This is what I see....


----------



## Ample Pie

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This is what I see....



I know that, but it's just that the individual entries are password protected and if you put the password in once, it'll open all the entries that use that password.


----------



## Waxwing

Rebecca said:


> It made me blush to think of you looking.
> 
> :blush: thank you.



you are also a GREAT writer


----------



## supersoup

Waxwing said:


> you are also a GREAT writer



totally seconded. i wish i could write even half as well. 

<---- ogling and adoring.


----------



## Ample Pie

Coming from two such wonderfully intelligent and beautiful people, this means so much. Thank you ladies, sincerely. I adore both of you.



Waxwing said:


> you are also a GREAT writer





supersoup said:


> totally seconded. i wish i could write even half as well.
> 
> <---- ogling and adoring.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HEHEHEHEHHEHEHHE I LOVE FOUR YEARS OLD 

YOU WERE THE SWEETEST DUMPLING I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!  


Cap and gown rocked my world too- YOU WILL be mailing me that prom dress btw ~ahem~


----------



## Ample Pie

Thank you, my dear.

At 4, I had cheeks that stretched for miles 

I cut the prom dress up to use in a quilt...*gulp*

sorry 





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> HEHEHEHEHHEHEHHE I LOVE FOUR YEARS OLD
> 
> YOU WERE THE SWEETEST DUMPLING I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!
> 
> 
> Cap and gown rocked my world too- YOU WILL be mailing me that prom dress btw ~ahem~


----------



## mrman1980uk

Scandi (FFA) said:


> I've gained about 40 lbs the last 2 years... : )



And it suits you rather well ;-)


----------



## Rowan

I can only fit on a schreen with mayjor photo manipulation...mayjor...

(yes the misspelling was intentional...too damn anal to spell incorrectly unless on purpose)


----------



## Scandi (FFA)

Caligula said:


> oh my god....both those pictures are wicked hott...i think im in love. :wubu:



Blushes, thank you very much Caligula : ) Nice to know, that you like both shapes.


----------



## Scandi (FFA)

GPL said:


> You sexy girl you!:wubu:



GPL :kiss2:


----------



## Caligula

Scandi (FFA) said:


> Blushes, thank you very much Caligula : ) Nice to know, that you like both shapes.



haha, no problem...I'm a sucker for Scandinavian gals. Next time I'm up there (last time was when I was about 12  ) I hope to run into a gal with such a body. Either one. Best wishes on your gains or losses or whatever, lol.


----------



## moniquessbbw

ellevehc86 said:


> Well, I don't post much, I just kinda lurk a lot. But I figured I would throw my 2 cents in. Although, mine is kinda backwards. These are after 5 months of hardcore working out and dieting. A loss of 40 lbs. of fat and about a gain of 15 lbs. of muscle. I hope I don't get scolded for this.




Mine is backwards too. You look great love the new body...
The first one is NYE 2005 the second pic is June 2007 I have lost 202 since March 2006. So there are my changes. 

View attachment nye2005.jpg


View attachment cBFL060923.jpg


----------



## Prince Dyscord

I don't think I have any at my skinniest ever, but heres the skinniest pic I have. 






About 150 there. April 2001 Prom





Roughly 175. Taken November 2002




Taken today. 07/01/07 330lbs





Same as above.


----------



## Prince Dyscord

Rebecca said:


> I put up a series of photos--showing me from very young (the only time I wasn't 'fat') to college age.
> 
> they're here:
> 
> http://www.honestfacade.com/chubs/
> 
> just type in noway as the password if you want to see them--don't worry; it's my own site and there are no ads or requests for money or anything. haha I just thought it would be easier than putting them here.
> 
> Warning, there are quite a few.



You look like you had such fun in high school. lol. Very nice.


----------



## love dubh

moniquessbbw said:


> Mine is backwards too. You look great love the new body...
> The first one is NYE 2005 the second pic is June 2007 I have lost 202 since March 2006. So there are my changes.



That dress is beautiful on you. The halter top showcases your lovely shoulders and torso. Halter tops work for you!


----------



## Waxwing

love dubh said:


> That dress is beautiful on you. The halter top showcases your lovely shoulders and torso. Halter tops work for you!



I second that. gorgeous!


----------



## GPL

moniquessbbw said:


> Mine is backwards too. You look great love the new body...
> The first one is NYE 2005 the second pic is June 2007 I have lost 202 since March 2006. So there are my changes.



Looking great at any weight, my dear!:wubu:


----------



## Shosh

Hi Monique, I love the polka dot dress! It is adoreable. I want one. Susannah


----------



## Rowan

ellevehc86 said:


> And one more.



oh my...very nice


----------



## LillyBBBW

ellevehc86 said:


> And one more.



Wow ellevehc86. Just wow. You look fantastic. Have you been working on your abs? I can totally see them coming in. I've mentioned it before, but I find it so funny how tense you look in the other photo. You are standing up so stiffly that your head is two inches higher against the wall than in the others photos. Great stuff! Keep being happy ellevehc86.


----------



## lemmink

Prince, you're a bleedin' good looking man.


----------



## activistfatgirl

ellevehc86 said:


> And one more.



Ohhhhhhhhhhhh.

_oh._

Interesting! I was a fan of the before, but this certainly is _quite_ the change.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

ellevehc86 said:


> Here is another one since I haven't posted in a while. This is from 267lbs. to yesterday at 216lbs. I started on October 12th 2007.



Peter Steele, eh?

Well now?!?! So, you've posed for Playgirl as well? :batting: :batting: :batting:


----------



## ellevehc86

Thanks everyone!  I was a little iffy about posting these here. But thank you for all the encouragement. Yeah, it's a lot of hard work, but I think it's worth it for me. Maybe I'll post more in the future as I do not see myself quiting anytime soon. I guess that is all I have to say about that. But I will try to keep posting more regular posts as well. I totally don't post enough.


----------



## ellevehc86

And no, I can't say that I have posed for playgirl............but I wonder how much they pay?.................


----------



## love dubh

ellevehc86 said:


> Thanks everyone!  I was a little iffy about posting these here. But thank you for all the encouragement. Yeah, it's a lot of hard work, but I think it's worth it for me. Maybe I'll post more in the future as I do not see myself quiting anytime soon. I guess that is all I have to say about that. But I will try to keep posting more regular posts as well. I totally don't post enough.



You'll have to carry smelling salts with you on your shifts at the hospital. The ladies (and menfolk!) will be fainting left and right when they see The Nurse coming down the hall.


----------



## ExpandingHorizons

Whew, looked thru several pages....wow all of you ladies look beautiful no matter if you were thin or large. It's very interesting to see how these ladies changed over the years.


----------



## Ginger

Suppose I'll add mine in here.

I don't know the weight at my smallest, but I was a size 16/18, but I'd guess i was still around 225-250. and my current weight (and largest) 390 size 30/32. First pic is 2001, second pic is 2006

notice I can't button the front of the dress anymore  

View attachment dressgain.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples

wow you dont look anything like 390, are you really tall?


----------



## Tooz

Ruby Ripples said:


> wow you dont look anything like 390, are you really tall?



Could be bones. I'm SORT OF the same way. Sorta.


----------



## Ginger

Ruby Ripples said:


> wow you dont look anything like 390, are you really tall?



Well, not super tall, 5'9" ish but I do have a naturally large build, large bones, lots of muscle. I'm meant to be big, no doubt about it.


----------



## furious styles

well this belongs here, haha







first one i was 17 (may 05), around 160 i'd say. second is recent (19) and about 210. i also look stoned as hell but it's a candid shot.


----------



## degek2001

Scandi (FFA) said:


> I've gained about 40 lbs the last 2 years... : )



Nice belly. Lookes good. My compliments.
With Love, Henk de Gek from the Netherlands


----------



## bigplaidpants

mfdoom said:


> well this belongs here, haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first one i was 17 (may 05), around 160 i'd say. second is recent (19) and about 210. i also look stoned as hell but it's a candid shot.



awwww. You and your gf are adorable.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

bigplaidpants said:


> awwww. You and your gf are adorable.



I'll be the first one to say it.

I don't get it.


----------



## ExpandingHorizons

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Agreed. Not everyone can pull off light pink. Looks fab!



sorry this may be a really old quote but yes you're right, I cannot pull off fat chicks who wear pink shirt or a sweat wear. I remember a tall and very fat gal at winco foods with some guy and I couldn't get eyes off her. she was really attractive, she had all pink clothing all over her.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*heres one of me almost 20 yrs ago...at 5 feet tall and 195...and more current at 125# range....kinda different eh?*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

This is me 5lbs under my heaviest ever. This was taken in Feb before heading out to London for BGP...I got kinda chubby





This was taken last night. Dunno what is wrong with my face, lol, but the rest of me is alright. I have no idea how much I weigh now, I need to get a scale.


----------



## Wagimawr

BigBellySSBBW said:


> This was taken last night. Dunno what is wrong with my face, lol, but the rest of me is alright. I have no idea how much I weigh now, I need to get a scale.


Your face looks just fine.  As beautiful as the rest of you, at least.


----------



## Shosh

BigBellySSBBW said:


> This is me 5lbs under my heaviest ever. This was taken in Feb before heading out to London for BGP...I got kinda chubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken last night. Dunno what is wrong with my face, lol, but the rest of me is alright. I have no idea how much I weigh now, I need to get a scale.



Hi BBSSBBW, I like your make up. I can't pull off blue eye shadow as I have big brown eyes and brown hair. Looks like you are a fully fledged Brit girl now! Susannah


----------



## CuslonGodibb

What a cute pair of pictures, BigBellySSBBW! There's nothing wrong with your face - you just look beautiful.  Thanks for sharing.

/ CuslonGodibb



BigBellySSBBW said:


> This is me 5lbs under my heaviest ever. This was taken in Feb before heading out to London for BGP...I got kinda chubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken last night. Dunno what is wrong with my face, lol, but the rest of me is alright. I have no idea how much I weigh now, I need to get a scale.


----------



## moniquessbbw

So cute call me when your old enough to drink..  mfdoom


----------



## GPL

BigBellySSBBW said:


> This is me 5lbs under my heaviest ever. This was taken in Feb before heading out to London for BGP...I got kinda chubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken last night. Dunno what is wrong with my face, lol, but the rest of me is alright. I have no idea how much I weigh now, I need to get a scale.




Hey hun,

You look cute to me. Great second pic!
Hope you are doing fine


----------



## Raider X

Wow, Tina! And congrats on getting married. Yeah, I know I'm late with this. Yeah, I think you look better these days too. It's about being mobile and going places not being able to. How's your French, btw?


----------



## ExpandingHorizons

You look great, there's nothing wrong with you. It's who you are and be happy you got a special someone in your life already.


----------



## philosobear

finally found a skinny pic...so it's time to lob my pen'orth in! 

View attachment skinny.jpg


View attachment fatter.jpg


----------



## philosobear

oh bugger...it's enourmous...never mind...


----------



## love dubh

HDANGEL15 said:


> *heres one of me almost 20 yrs ago...at 5 feet tall and 195...and more current at 125# range....kinda different eh?*





BigBellySSBBW said:


> This was taken last night. Dunno what is wrong with my face, lol, but the rest of me is alright. I have no idea how much I weigh now, I need to get a scale.



HDA: Your thighs are FIERCE lookin', girl! PM me about how you got dem gams!

BB: Your face looks fine, if in the "why the fuck aren't I sleeping and/or fucking? this is lame!" position. And I digs the outfit. You pull off that off-the-shoulder cut-tshirt well!


----------



## Tina

BigBellySSBBW said:


> This is me 5lbs under my heaviest ever. This was taken in Feb before heading out to London for BGP...I got kinda chubby


Hehe. "Kinda chubby." Love that. 

I look forward to meeting you and your hubby, Donni.


----------



## Ulysses

BigBellySSBBW: Red hair rocks! (or is that purple?) What's your heaviest? (you said you were 5lbs. below your heaviest in the first pic..)


----------



## Daknee

philosobear said:


> oh bugger...it's enourmous...never mind...



What do you mean, your picture or your belly?
:huh: LOL!


----------



## philosobear

more the picture...I'd call the belly medium sized...


----------



## Stormy

First picture is July 2007, about 140 pounds. I am 5'8".

Second picture is in the early 1990's, at around 190-200 pounds.

Third picture is maybe 220?

Fourth picture is college graduation, May 2000, at about 300 pounds.

Fifth picture is at around 280 pounds in 1997, in Kentucky visiting Strike the Gold, winner of the 1991 Kentucky Derby. He is a very nice, friendly horse.  

View attachment 1s.jpg


View attachment 2s.jpg


View attachment 3s.jpg


View attachment 4s.jpg


View attachment 5s.jpg


----------



## Scandi (FFA)

philosobear said:


> oh bugger...it's enourmous...never mind...



The picture or the body? giggles  

Uhmmmmmm YOU look SO sexy!!!!!


----------



## philosobear

I was thinking of the picture...the body's still medium size...but keeps growing when I'm least expecting it....

thanks anyway thoughx


----------



## GrowingBoy

Scandi (FFA) said:


> I've gained about 40 lbs the last 2 years... : )



My, my, you are getting nice and chubby. Poke, poke


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Stormy: You look lovely, especially in the later photos. You've got a cute smile and an artistically appealing shape. I really think that you're one of those people who looks better fat. 

PS: Horsey! ^-^


----------



## Wagimawr

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Stormy: You look lovely, especially in the later photos. You've got a cute smile and an artistically appealing shape. I really think that you're one of those people who looks better fat.
> 
> PS: Horsey! ^-^


Check those dates again, cowboy.


----------



## Catalina

*Stormy*:

Thanks for sharing a bit of your photographical journey; there's something beautiful in each of your pics (you!). And I'm diggin' the horse. 

*Philosobear*:

The whole dark hair/dark eyes look has always appealed to me, and your pics prove _not _to be the exception! Thank you for sharing. 

*BigBellySSBBW*:

I particularly like the one of you sitting on the couch. It's got kind of the classic Catholic School Girl sex appeal goin' on. Very nice.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Wagimawr said:


> Check those dates again, cowboy.



>.> eh.

All time is meaningless. Past, ,present, and future are part of the coexistant eternal now.


----------



## NancyGirl74

Well, this isn't my skinniest but it's the oldest pic I have of me so here goes...

June 1992: My best friend, Karen and I at our High School graduation. We were so young! I remember thinking I was just sooo fat then. If I could go back I'd tell me to stop feeling sorry for myself and enjoy my youth...Ah, well...Anyway, I love this pic. (That dress!! What was I thinking?!?!?:doh: )

View attachment 22729



Here I am at my heaviest (or near to it) in the Spring of 04 (I think) with my best friend again.

View attachment 22728



As you can see my bestest bud and I have been through thick and....well, thicker together.


----------



## BigCutieRobyn

I was a varsity cheerleader in this picture... I was chubby but I only weighed like 165






And here is the Big Cutie Robyn we have today weighing it at 260lbs!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^Oh wow, you are gorgeous in a bikini!

</jealous>


----------



## tinkerbell

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^Oh wow, you are gorgeous in a bikini!
> 
> </jealous>




I was thinking the same thing :blush:


----------



## MrChipz

One of the things I love about BBW is that their physical appeal isn't critically dependent on hitting a weight specification. She gains 50 pounds? More to pet! She loses 50 pounds? Still fabulously fluffy!


----------



## Waxwing

BigCutieRobyn said:


> And here is the Big Cutie Robyn we have today weighing it at 260lbs!!



Wow you have a fantastic figure, Robyn! Plus, even though we spell it differently, we have the same name so I have to love you.


----------



## GPL

BigCutieRobyn said:


> I was a varsity cheerleader in this picture... I was chubby but I only weighed like 165
> 
> 
> And here is the Big Cutie Robyn we have today weighing it at 260lbs!!



Wow Robyn!
You look great. Lovely figure, and your bikini is sexy:wubu: 
Thank you for showing.

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## tjw1971

The funny thing is, in your first picture, it is kind of surprising you were only about 165. You look really cute in that pic, but I would have guessed you were a little heavier than that.

But by contrast, where are you hiding all of that 260lbs. in that second photo?? You look like you've got some nice, muscular legs that could easily support at LEAST that much weight.  But overall, if you got on my scale and I saw 260, I'd scratch my head and think it must be broken! Wow!

That's very sexy though.... All of this is a GOOD thing. 




BigCutieRobyn said:


> I was a varsity cheerleader in this picture... I was chubby but I only weighed like 165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the Big Cutie Robyn we have today weighing it at 260lbs!!


----------



## Jes

BigBellySSBBW said:


> This is me 5lbs under my heaviest ever. This was taken in Feb before heading out to London for BGP...I got kinda chubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken last night. Dunno what is wrong with my face, lol, but the rest of me is alright. I have no idea how much I weigh now, I need to get a scale.



did you ship your furniture out to england? was that pricey as hell?


----------



## CuslonGodibb

Stormy - thanks for sharing! That's a bunch of really nice pictures - all the five of them; you look great.

/ CuslonGodibb



Stormy said:


> First picture is July 2007, about 140 pounds. I am 5'8".
> 
> Second picture is in the early 1990's, at around 190-200 pounds.
> 
> Third picture is maybe 220?
> 
> Fourth picture is college graduation, May 2000, at about 300 pounds.
> 
> Fifth picture is at around 280 pounds in 1997, in Kentucky visiting Strike the Gold, winner of the 1991 Kentucky Derby. He is a very nice, friendly horse.


----------



## qwertyman173

[/QUOTE]

You look beautiful in both pics Robyn!!!


----------



## This1Yankee

What the heck, I'll play....


Skinny-ish...






Not so skinny-ish...










The guy is my gay boyfriend at work....


----------



## GPL

You are always a beauty, Yankee!:smitten:


----------



## Lucky Jackson

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ok this is my at age 17 in high school. Not my smallest but I was way smaller than I am now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Im at my heaviest now...



I know tonnes of people have already said this in this thread, but I have to say it too, you were stunning then and your stunning now (I bet you were stunning for all the time in between too)


----------



## CuslonGodibb

BigCutieSasha - I just have to agree with Lucky Jackson: Stunning is the word!

/ CuslonGodibb



Lucky Jackson said:


> I know tonnes of people have already said this in this thread, but I have to say it too, you were stunning then and your stunning now (I bet you were stunning for all the time in between too)


----------



## GPL

CuslonGodibb said:


> BigCutieSasha - I just have to agree with Lucky Jackson: Stunning is the word!
> 
> / CuslonGodibb



Oh yes she is!:smitten: 
Sasha IS stunning:wubu:


----------



## This1Yankee

GPL said:


> You are always a beauty, Yankee!:smitten:


 

Thank you very much!


----------



## Leonard

This1Yankee said:


>



Good golly, Miss Yankee. I think I'm pretty much just about to lose it over here. Is that okay? 

Losing it...

Losing it...

Lost it.


----------



## This1Yankee

Leonard LePage said:


> Good golly, Miss Yankee. I think I'm pretty much just about to lose it over here. Is that okay?
> 
> Losing it...
> 
> Losing it...
> 
> Lost it.


 

Hahahaaaa......I guess it's okay


----------



## Half Full

ellevehc86 said:


> Here is another one since I haven't posted in a while. This is from 267lbs. to yesterday at 216lbs. I started on October 12th 2007.



I think you look great and I applaud all your hard work! Two little comments tho-

You described what you eat in a typical day and calorie wise is doesn't seem like very much. I fear that you may be starving yourself to lose the weight and if so you are training you body to gain everything back and more especically if you can't keep up your workout pace! Any bbw here can attest to what drastic dieting/starvation does -- it makes you fat in the long run!

Number 2, if you truly made all these positive changes for health reasons and for how much more efficently your body works, how can you smoke? As an aside if you're doing it as an appetite suppressant that's an ever worse reason!!

I don't mean to take away from your success but my suggestions are so you'll succeed in the long term AND live to enjoy it


----------



## ellevehc86

No those are great questions and concerns of course.  Trust me, I am definitely not starving. I eat 4 to 5 times a day and I eat properly. My caloric intake lately has been up to about 1800 a day which is fine. But I still have those days where is indulge like this morning (I love Taco Bell!) But I eat very properly and the weight loss is not extreme but a gradual, no more than 2 pounds per week. In fact I have only lost a pound in the last 2 weeks. As far as smoking goes, yes, you are correct. I know it is horrible for me and that is why I am planning on quitting. In fact, I was going to buy the patch today. Getting in shape is great but it seems kinda stupid if you are killing yourself with cigarettes. I feel this is the last step to really changing my lifestyle. Believe me, I am really, really determined to quit.


----------



## Daknee

ellevehc86 said:


> No those are great questions and concerns of course.  Trust me, I am definitely not starving. I eat 4 to 5 times a day and I eat properly. My caloric intake lately has been up to about 1800 a day which is fine. But I still have those days where is indulge like this morning (I love Taco Bell!) But I eat very properly and the weight loss is not extreme but a gradual, no more than 2 pounds per week. In fact I have only lost a pound in the last 2 weeks. As far as smoking goes, yes, you are correct. I know it is horrible for me and that is why I am planning on quitting. In fact, I was going to buy the patch today. Getting in shape is great but it seems kinda stupid if you are killing yourself with cigarettes. I feel this is the last step to really changing my lifestyle. Believe me, I am really, really determined to quit.



Try hypnotherapy to stop smoking. It's healthier and quicker and if you're as determined as you say it will be even more successful.


----------



## BigCutieRobyn

tjw1971 said:


> The funny thing is, in your first picture, it is kind of surprising you were only about 165. You look really cute in that pic, but I would have guessed you were a little heavier than that.
> 
> But by contrast, where are you hiding all of that 260lbs. in that second photo?? You look like you've got some nice, muscular legs that could easily support at LEAST that much weight.  But overall, if you got on my scale and I saw 260, I'd scratch my head and think it must be broken! Wow!
> 
> That's very sexy though.... All of this is a GOOD thing.



Ok, I had a discussion about this with someone else. We have decided that a dark tan makes me look smaller. Isn't it funny how life works? When I was 15 and a hardcore athlete I was always mad bc people thought I was fatter than I was (hence you saying I looked a little heavier) but as I got older and matured I am so much happier being fat. However in a world where bigger is better...I'm always the runt of the litter. Ironic huh? Oh well I have found a new love a Jack In The Box that shall help me reveal my inner SSBBW hehehe.

(by the way if you haven't tried the Sirlion Burger it is AMAZING! MmM sooo yummy)


----------



## BigCutieRobyn

I went scavenging for a wider variety of pictues. I love posting pictures, hope you guys don't mind
This was by far my skinniest time. Hehe
Baby Big Cutie Robyn





I have always loved the camera... haha I was such a ham.





A little bit older, chubby but not yet to my full potential






The last pageant my mother forced me into.. I was too big to be doing these things then, can you tell!






Tiny Hiney






Now here I am today!!


----------



## Half Full

ellevehc86 said:


> No those are great questions and concerns of course.  Trust me, I am definitely not starving. I eat 4 to 5 times a day and I eat properly. My caloric intake lately has been up to about 1800 a day which is fine. But I still have those days where is indulge like this morning (I love Taco Bell!) But I eat very properly and the weight loss is not extreme but a gradual, no more than 2 pounds per week. In fact I have only lost a pound in the last 2 weeks. As far as smoking goes, yes, you are correct. I know it is horrible for me and that is why I am planning on quitting. In fact, I was going to buy the patch today. Getting in shape is great but it seems kinda stupid if you are killing yourself with cigarettes. I feel this is the last step to really changing my lifestyle. Believe me, I am really, really determined to quit.



Actually 1800 calories for a man your size and trying to add muscle IS starving! That really is not enough calories....and you say you're "only" losing 2 pounds a week but I'm quite sure you are adding muscle which is much heavier. You really should seek the counsel of a nutritionist or at least invest in a session or two with a personal trainer who can 1- make sure your technique is spot on so you're getting the most from your workouts and 2- can give you some nutritional counseling.

I had a personal trainer at one point (it's a long ago and best not relived story, lol) but he was an ex Mr. Universe among his many awards and he told me that right before a competition he would eat as many as 15,000 calories a day!! And have 2% body fat! Of course it was many meals of skinless chicken breast, steamed broccoli and protein shakes but his caloric intake had to be up there to sustain the muscle and support all the working out. I know he would be shocked to hear that you're only eating 1800 calories a day!!

Please do yourself a real favor and meet with a trainer for the long term benefits!


----------



## GPL

BigCutieRobyn said:


> Now here I am today!!



You are so pretty in this picture.
I love the bikini you are wearing and your tan suits you very well:wubu:


----------



## Imp

Half Full said:


> Actually 1800 calories for a man your size and trying to add muscle IS starving! That really is not enough calories....



1800 a day is fine...that's three quarter pounders from McD's a day with 300 calories to spare for pretty much all the salad, veggies and fruit you'd ever want to eat. And, he clearly lets himself splurge every now and again.

The max rough calorie requirement I could find for him was 3200 calories, and I don't believe it for a sec. Still, on its face, that's 1400 calories not consumed a day, which comes to about 2.5 pounds a week all things equal. That's a good clip, but nothign to panic about.

Still, an investment in a few sessions with a trainer and a not-over-the-top-nutty nutritionist is good advice for anyone.


----------



## Half Full

Imp said:


> 1800 a day is fine...that's three quarter pounders from McD's a day with 300 calories to spare for pretty much all the salad, veggies and fruit you'd ever want to eat. And, he clearly lets himself splurge every now and again.
> 
> The max rough calorie requirement I could find for him was 3200 calories, and I don't believe it for a sec. Still, on its face, that's 1400 calories not consumed a day, which comes to about 2.5 pounds a week all things equal. That's a good clip, but nothign to panic about.
> 
> Still, an investment in a few sessions with a trainer and a not-over-the-top-nutty nutritionist is good advice for anyone.



Since when is giving sound advice panicking? 1800 calories is a very low calorie intake for a man, especially one trying to add muscle. Based on your ludicrous suggestion of 3 quarter pounders a day I hardly think you have anyone's best interest at heart. I've been there and I'm just offering the benefit of my experience, not jumping off the deep end!


----------



## JimboÂ°

Scandi (FFA) said:


> I've gained about 40 lbs the last 2 years... : )



Wow very beautiful.Keep on gaining.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Half Full said:


> Since when is giving sound advice panicking? 1800 calories is a very low calorie intake for a man, especially one trying to add muscle. Based on your ludicrous suggestion of 3 quarter pounders a day I hardly think you have anyone's best interest at heart. I've been there and I'm just offering the benefit of my experience, not jumping off the deep end!



I can lose weight (kind of slowly but still effectively) with 1800 calories a day - especially if I add daily exercise. So yeah, 1800 a day is low to me, too.


----------



## Brazilian FASP

Robyn..

You are so gorgeous and beautiful now...

From a Brazilian FA

Roberto


----------



## TCUBOB

I don't think he was ACTUALLY SUGGESTING the consumption of 3 quarter pounders a day, I believe that the prior poster was just randomly using that as a caloric signpost, so to speak. 

However, and not that I have any credibility on this subject given my yo-yo caloric intake from day to day, sticking with a low number of 2200-2400 calories per day when attempting to add muscle is a little low. From what I understand, you want to go higher, closer to 2800-3000 calories and focus on lean protein to help build muscle mass. 

It seems that many people chose to turn to protein supplements or shakes to help add that protein to their diets, but I'm sure that you could do it with chicken, fish, certain nuts, etc. It's probably EASIER to do with a protein shake from a prep-and-consume perspective, but it's not the only way.

But you should probably take this debate over to the Health forum, as it is a bit of a hijack of this thread....says the guy helping with the hijacking..... 



Half Full said:


> Since when is giving sound advice panicking? 1800 calories is a very low calorie intake for a man, especially one trying to add muscle. Based on your ludicrous suggestion of 3 quarter pounders a day I hardly think you have anyone's best interest at heart. I've been there and I'm just offering the benefit of my experience, not jumping off the deep end!


----------



## SoVerySoft

TCUBOB said:


> I don't think he was ACTUALLY SUGGESTING the consumption of 3 quarter pounders a day, I believe that the prior poster was just randomly using that as a caloric signpost, so to speak....




I completely agree. Thanks for pointing it out, Bob. I meant to myself but never got around to it.


----------



## Imp

TCUBOB said:


> It seems that many people chose to turn to protein supplements or shakes to help add that protein to their diets, but I'm sure that you could do it with chicken, fish, certain nuts, etc. It's probably EASIER to do with a protein shake from a prep-and-consume perspective, but it's not the only way.
> 
> But you should probably take this debate over to the Health forum, as it is a bit of a hijack of this thread....says the guy helping with the hijacking.....



True. 'tis a hijack...and to further it: my understanding is that a very complicated regimen is optimal for quickest muscle gain, beginning with a 4:1 carb: protein ratio shortly after the workout and then protein intense stuff at other times between workouts. Me, my diet consists of almost all protein and I find that I don't recover quickly between weight sessions, perhaps as a result, perhaps not. But, I've heard some people recommend not mixing weight training and weight loss so arduously and that it should be done in cycles to not confuse the body (whatever that means).

Anyway, I didn't mean to be a diet Nazi...just trying to support our man and put it out there that he's not waaaayy out over the line. I'm sure if his body revolts he'll adjust accordingly.

*done*


----------



## Dark_Hart

This1Yankee said:


> What the heck, I'll play....
> 
> 
> Skinny-ish...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so skinny-ish...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is my gay boyfriend at work....



godDAMN This1Yankee! :blush: 

wow...my head is fucking dizzy now, lol...  

you are such a doll :wubu: 

thansks for sharing  

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## eumeb

very beautyfull.


----------



## Checksum Panic

So yeah, you're pretty much the cutest damn thing ever!


----------



## BeeBee

I don't have a pic at my heaviest...and don't remember if this was my thinnest as an adult. (I was a fat kid up until 19) 

View attachment Fat.jpg


----------



## badgerla

You are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## B00TS

Ladies, you are all stunningly gorgeous. :eat2:


----------



## boots

B00TS said:


> Ladies, you are all stunningly gorgeous. :eat2:



Oh no! My English doppelganger!


----------



## ChickletsBBW

Yankee1..
incredibly beautiful in all 3 pics  thank you for sharing!


----------



## Heavy_Cream

eightyseven said:


> I don't know if I've ever been skinny... but there's definitely been a pretty steady size increase for me since shooting up a good 8 or so inches in high school. While I have zero issues with the way I look currently, I'd like to get back to where I was when I graduated a couple years ago and then a little less... just for health purposes and ease of clothes shopping. We'll see how that goes in the next several months.
> 
> The first photo is me in the middle or end of my junior year of high school... my best guess is that I was between 180-190 then.
> 
> The second photo is from this past Summer... close to what I think my current weight is at about, eh, 265 or so. I've not been a fan of the scale this year so I'm not positive on that, but it should be pretty ballpark.



You are handsome. How tall are you?


----------



## Never2fat4me

You must have had all the guys after you in high school! You are no doubt one of the most gorgeous BBWs around. I am sure you have heard far too many times "you have such a beautiful face," but it's true!

Chris :smitten: 



babyjeep21 said:


> The first two pictures are from high school, when I was 15/16 ... I was clearly much thinner, but still over 200.
> 
> The last 2 are from this year.


----------



## babyjeep21

Never2fat4me said:


> You must have had all the guys after you in high school! You are no doubt one of the most gorgeous BBWs around. I am sure you have heard far too many times "you have such a beautiful face," but it's true!
> 
> Chris :smitten:



Thanks! :blush: 

I totally forgot that this thread was even in existence!


----------



## Suave 42

moniquessbbw said:


> Mine is backwards too. You look great love the new body...
> The first one is NYE 2005 the second pic is June 2007 I have lost 202 since March 2006. So there are my changes.



you're still a cutie!:smitten:


----------



## ssteel

Imp said:


> True. 'tis a hijack...and to further it: my understanding is that a very complicated regimen is optimal for quickest muscle gain, beginning with a 4:1 carb: protein ratio shortly after the workout and then protein intense stuff at other times between workouts. Me, my diet consists of almost all protein and I find that I don't recover quickly between weight sessions, perhaps as a result, perhaps not. But, I've heard some people recommend not mixing weight training and weight loss so arduously and that it should be done in cycles to not confuse the body (whatever that means).
> 
> Anyway, I didn't mean to be a diet Nazi...just trying to support our man and put it out there that he's not waaaayy out over the line. I'm sure if his body revolts he'll adjust accordingly.
> 
> *done*



The point of protein shakes (when mixed with water) is that it delivers the highest amount of protein with the lowest amount of calories possible. I'm talking about whey protein and not weight gainers, however.


----------



## deedee28x

I'm new around here but I figured I'd play too :]

It starts off:
back in highschool @ my smallest
[sorrie I only really have webcam pix for this part]
and ranges to my current (and heaviest weight)




















[ignore the outfit - I got bored @ work lol]


----------



## Never2fat4me

deedee28x said:


> I'm new around here but I figured I'd play too :]
> 
> It starts off:
> back in highschool @ my smallest
> [sorrie I only really have webcam pix for this part]
> and ranges to my current (and heaviest weight)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ignore the outfit - I got bored @ work lol]




You are very cute! Good comparison between first and last pics, both in white sleeveless shirt. Start off with boobs bigger than belly & hips, and that doesn't seem to be the case anymore. I love it! 

Chris :smitten:


----------



## Caine

deedee28x said:


> I'm new around here but I figured I'd play too :]
> 
> It starts off:
> back in highschool @ my smallest
> [sorrie I only really have webcam pix for this part]
> and ranges to my current (and heaviest weight)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ignore the outfit - I got bored @ work lol]



Deedee, you look just awesome! love how you grew out.


----------



## vermillion

1997 probably 140







1998 probably 165







2005 probably 300







2007 330


----------



## qwertyman173

Great pics, deedee and vermillion!


----------



## ToniTails

i do not have a skinniest pic.. i remember weighing 119 at 15 and thinking i needed to lose nine pounds... i am the same height now

here i am at 270 lbs





here i am at 320 lbs


----------



## JimboÂ°

vermillion said:


> 1997 probably 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1998 probably 165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2005 probably 300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2007 330



I like the first picture because i am a fan of Slayer.


----------



## tjw1971

...because I have a thing for women playing the guitar. 

(That plus the weight looks really good on ya, Vermillion!)



Jimbo°;540431 said:


> I like the first picture because i am a fan of Slayer.


----------



## vermillion

tjw1971 said:


> ...because I have a thing for women playing the guitar.
> 
> (That plus the weight looks really good on ya, Vermillion!)



thanks...
I have been playing for many years...
i don't suppose it shows....I still cant play bar chords...lol


----------



## Wagimawr

capoes and open chords are your friend.


----------



## vermillion

Jimbo°;540431 said:


> I like the first picture because i am a fan of Slayer.



thanks..
i love slayer


----------



## hymie1964

Vermillon, you are so beautiful and hot


----------



## Midori

_Wow ... this is crazy for me but I decided to search out my biggest pics which are about 5 years old to my most recent ... boy does this take courage!

Top pic was at 290lbs, second pic was at 320lbs give or take lb., second pic was at about 300lbs, last pic is current at 260lbs.

&#9834;midori_


----------



## CuslonGodibb

Thanks for having the courage to share those pictures, Midori! All I can say is that you're good-looking - no matter what you happen to weigh.  

/ CuslonGodibb



Midori said:


> _Wow ... this is crazy for me but I decided to search out my biggest pics which are about 5 years old to my most recent ... boy does this take courage!_
> 
> _Top pic was at 290lbs, second pic was at 320lbs give or take lb., second pic was at about 300lbs, last pic is current at 260lbs._
> 
> _&#9834;midori_


----------



## Messidor

Many moons and donuts ago ... (poor quality sorry!) 

View attachment oddment.jpg


View attachment soiree.JPG


----------



## Jes

Messidor said:


> Many moons and donuts ago ... (poor quality sorry!)



If you don't tell us what the first shot is from, I am breaking up with you IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Spanky

Jes said:


> If you don't tell us what the first shot is from, I am breaking up with you IMMEDIATELY.



Damn, Jes. I thought you may have posted pix when I saw you had responded. :batting: 

As I were.....


----------



## Jes

Spanky said:


> Damn, Jes. I thought you may have posted pix when I saw you had responded. :batting:
> 
> As I were.....



Check yer inbox.


----------



## Messidor

haha it was some sort of drunken fancy dress party - please don't hurt me!


----------



## capncarrot3

deedee28x said:


> I'm new around here but I figured I'd play too :]
> 
> It starts off:
> back in highschool @ my smallest
> [sorrie I only really have webcam pix for this part]
> and ranges to my current (and heaviest weight)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ignore the outfit - I got bored @ work lol]



Oh my, you're just heart stoppingly cute. Then, and now.


----------



## Dravenhawk

BigBellySSBBW said:


> This is me 5lbs under my heaviest ever. This was taken in Feb before heading out to London for BGP...I got kinda chubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken last night. Dunno what is wrong with my face, lol, but the rest of me is alright. I have no idea how much I weigh now, I need to get a scale.



You are the stuff dreams come from BigBellySSBBW I hope I find a girl who looks like you. You are so HOT you are smokin' girl!!

Dravenhawk


----------



## scudmissilez

Not that my weight's movin around more than about 10-15 a year in either direction, but here's a pic or two:












Oh and for any sax players.....yeah, that's altissimo A on the bottom pic


----------



## Famouslastwords

I'll play. Lowest at 180. And highest at....undisclosed.


----------



## qwertyman173

Cuties everywhere!!! :wubu:


----------



## BigCutieSasha

scudmissilez said:


>



I dont know why, but I love that first pic of you. Maybe its your cute ass red beard! But I love it. I'm a redhead fan.  It started with Rupert Grint. Such an adorable kid!


----------



## scudmissilez

BigCutieSasha said:


> I dont know why, but I love that first pic of you. Maybe its your cute ass red beard! But I love it. I'm a redhead fan.  It started with Rupert Grint. Such an adorable kid!



Thanks Sasha! You're pretty cute too! Unfortunately, the beard is no more than a soul patch now (that pic's from about a year ago, I'm also marching trumpet instead of saxophone now!), but it's a cute soul patch :happy:


----------



## bigplaidpants

uh...this thread has 236,706 views at the point of this posting.

<tilts head like its much heavier on one side than the other>

that's...like...a lot.


----------



## furious styles

236,707 !


----------



## eyesforyou

Famouslastwords said:


> I'll play. Lowest at 180. And highest at....undisclosed.



you were beautiful then and you have become even more so now.


----------



## wooper95

WOW! So many sexy bunnies! :wubu: 
Since I am a man I should say (am saying) that this thread got some hot babes! :kiss2:  

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## supersoup

BigCutieSasha said:


> I dont know why, but I love that first pic of you. Maybe its your cute ass red beard! But I love it. I'm a redhead fan.  It started with Rupert Grint. Such an adorable kid!



yeah, gingers are pretty freakin sexy aren't they?


----------



## NancyGirl74

BigCutieSasha said:


> I dont know why, but I love that first pic of you. Maybe its your cute ass red beard! But I love it. I'm a redhead fan.  It started with Rupert Grint. Such an adorable kid!



Yeah, love his pic too. It's the red beard for sure. 

PS..Rupert was a cute kid but mercy me he's a cuuuuute barely legal young man. 



supersoup said:


> yeah, gingers are pretty freakin sexy aren't they?



How you doomin'?


----------



## RedHotAva

scudmissilez said:


> Not that my weight's movin around more than about 10-15 a year in either direction, but here's a pic or two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and for any sax players.....yeah, that's altissimo A on the bottom pic



Holy crap man!!! After 9 years I still can't hold altissimo A!!!


----------



## CuslonGodibb

What a lovely couple of pictures, Famouslastwords! Thanks for sharing.

/ CuslonGodibb



Famouslastwords said:


> I'll play. Lowest at 180. And highest at....undisclosed.


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Ok So here are my pics 


First one 178 pounds Sept 20 2000

Second one 478 pounds Sept. 14 2007


300 pounds 7 years


----------



## scudmissilez

RedHotAva said:


> Holy crap man!!! After 9 years I still can't hold altissimo A!!!



took me ten years :-D try going up in octaves, and make sure you're using the right fingers (middle, ring on left, index, middle, ring on right, and the octave key). Sometimes certain saxes are great at other stuff, and just suck at altissimo (I'm playing a Jupiter Artist series there, I just got one of the Reference 54 "Hummingbird" altos about a month ago, and those are definetly good bets!)......wow, is that a little off topic or what?!


----------



## DrFeeder

vermillion said:


> 1997 probably 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2007 330



Wonderful gain! Was it on purpose?


----------



## vermillion

no it wasnt on purpose...

but thanks anyways


----------



## Seth Warren

vermillion said:


> no it wasnt on purpose...
> 
> but thanks anyways




What about the loss of clothing? Was that on purpose?


----------



## vermillion

lol 
yeah...
i have to play guitar with no shirt on....
it's like...a rule


----------



## BlondeAmbition

This was me on my nineteenth birthday in November 1998.
View attachment Skinnest2.jpg


This was taken in March of this year.
View attachment cropped2.jpg


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

vermillion said:


> lol
> yeah...
> i have to play guitar with no shirt on....
> it's like...a rule




lol, that rules rocks, I should try it when I play my bass, lol


----------



## CuslonGodibb

Wonderful pictures and wonderful change, BlondeAmbition! Thanks for sharing.

/ CuslonGodibb



BlondeAmbition said:


> This was me on my nineteenth birthday in November 1998.
> View attachment 27251
> 
> 
> This was taken in March of this year.
> View attachment 27252


----------



## pendulous

BlondeAmbition said:


> This was taken in March of this year.
> View attachment 27252



Beautiful.


----------



## BlondeAmbition

CuslonGodibb said:


> Wonderful pictures and wonderful change, BlondeAmbition! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> / CuslonGodibb





pendulous said:


> Beautiful.



Thank you! :happy:


----------



## cold comfort

RedHotAva said:


> Holy crap man!!! After 9 years I still can't hold altissimo A!!!



haahaha no worries red, after 13 years iiiiii can't even hold altissimo A!! quite a fucking note!!! but then again, i switched to the bari after 4 years on the alto... so really, it was almost a lost cause by that point to pull it off on the smaller saxophones. 

regardless, *way* impressive scuds... you look like you can hold one hell of a tune on that thing! :bow:


----------



## stuffedbellylover

BlondeAmbition said:


> This was me on my nineteenth birthday in November 1998.
> View attachment 27251
> 
> 
> This was taken in March of this year.
> View attachment 27252



Wow, you are soooo beautiful...

But "fattest" doesn´t match your recent pic... I´d say you are a lovely chubbette but not fat at all!  

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## mango

cold comfort said:


> haahaha no worries red, after 13 years iiiiii can't even hold altissimo A!! quite a fucking note!!! but then again, i switched to the bari after 4 years on the alto... so really, it was almost a lost cause by that point to pull it off on the smaller saxophones.
> 
> regardless, *way* impressive scuds... you look like you can hold one hell of a tune on that thing! :bow:



*OOoooh... Saxaphone babes are just plain saxy!!

 *


----------



## BlondeAmbition

stuffedbellylover said:


> Wow, you are soooo beautiful...
> 
> But "fattest" doesn´t match your recent pic... I´d say you are a lovely chubbette but not fat at all!
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Chris



Aww thank you *stuffedbellylover*.  

I had a hard time finding a current picture that showed enough of me without having to repost something already on the "Recent Picture of You" Threads. To be honest, ANY recent picture of me would be me at my fattest because right now is the most I've ever weighed.


----------



## mrman1980uk

BlondeAmbition said:


> This was me on my nineteenth birthday in November 1998.
> View attachment 27251
> 
> 
> This was taken in March of this year.
> View attachment 27252



You're gorgeous in both, although your new curves suit you: you carry it very well indeed. Might I ask - what brought about such an improvement in your figure?


----------



## Caine

BlondeAmbition said:


> This was me on my nineteenth birthday in November 1998.
> View attachment 27251
> 
> 
> This was taken in March of this year.
> View attachment 27252



Wow Ambition, looking really good there!


----------



## luv_lovehandles

Blonde, very sexy in both ya remind me of a belinda carlisle, very gorgous.


----------



## BlondeAmbition

luv_lovehandles said:


> Blonde, very sexy in both ya remind me of a belinda carlisle, very gorgous.



Hahaha. Sweeeet the Go-Go's rocked! Thank you!



Caine said:


> Wow Ambition, looking really good there!



Thank you *Caine*!!  



mrman1980uk said:


> You're gorgeous in both, although your new curves suit you: you carry it very well indeed. Might I ask - what brought about such an improvement in your figure?



Basically over the years, I put on the "after-grad" weight and then some!  Hahaha, an improvement! Wow, that's a new way of looking at it, thank you!!

:kiss2:


----------



## qwertyman173

BlondeAmbition said:


> This was me on my nineteenth birthday in November 1998.
> View attachment 27251
> 
> 
> This was taken in March of this year.
> View attachment 27252



You are very cute in both pics.....

.....although cuter in the second! :wubu:


----------



## BlondeAmbition

qwertyman173 said:


> You are very cute in both pics.....
> 
> .....although cuter in the second! :wubu:




Hahahaa. Thank you *qwertyman173*!!


----------



## mrman1980uk

BlondeAmbition said:


> Basically over the years, I put on the "after-grad" weight and then some!  Hahaha, an improvement! Wow, that's a new way of looking at it, thank you!!
> 
> :kiss2:



Hmm, I'm intrigued - what's "after-grad" weight...?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

chapelhillmensch said:


> Ok So here are my pics
> 
> 
> First one 178 pounds Sept 20 2000
> 
> Second one 478 pounds Sept. 14 2007
> 
> 
> 300 pounds 7 years



Nice pictures!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Seth Warren

BigBellySSBBW said:


> lol, that rules rocks, I should try it when I play my bass, lol



No, the bass you play without any pants. Just ask Flea.


----------



## Naturalist Phil

BlondeAmbition said:


> This was me on my nineteenth birthday in November 1998.
> View attachment 27251
> 
> 
> This was taken in March of this year.
> View attachment 27252


Either way, you are quite beautiful in both pictures. I think it's ultimately the smile and attitude projected that really affirms beauty.....when the inner confidence and certain "je ne c'est quoi?" is there.
Regards,
Phil


----------



## Weejee

<br><br>I don't have any pictures when it DID fit, but you get the gist.:eat1: :eat2:


----------



## tony_gosiker

I just thought I'd take a moment of my day to officially join the fastly forming Blonde Ambition fan club. After all, if I don't do it now, well, I may not be able to afford the premiums later.


----------



## Ted

I looked for photos of my lowest adult weight, but came up empty. (I've been camera-shy forever).

I have a question though: 

Most Dim people saw me around 155#. To which I am back after a dozen shows in "Oklahoma!". But, for most of my life, I ate three sandwiches for lunch, a couple of burritos from the ptomaine machine at work and a half-dozen sodas--and weighed about 135.

I added about 10% when I quit smoking fourteen years ago and at one time flirted with 170#.

The tipping point seems to be age 30. After that, my usual rations caused my clothing to shrink. Being frugal, I reduced the sodas to avoid clothes shopping. I settled in around 155#.

Why age 30?

Regards to all my old pals and gals,
Ted


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ted said:


> I looked for photos of my lowest adult weight, but came up empty. (I've been camera-shy forever).
> 
> I have a question though:
> 
> Most Dim people saw me around 155#. To which I am back after a dozen shows in "Oklahoma!". But, for most of my life, I ate three sandwiches for lunch, a couple of burritos from the ptomaine machine at work and a half-dozen sodas--and weighed about 135.
> 
> I added about 10% when I quit smoking fourteen years ago and at one time flirted with 170#.
> 
> The tipping point seems to be age 30. After that, my usual rations caused my clothing to shrink. Being frugal, I reduced the sodas to avoid clothes shopping. I settled in around 155#.
> 
> Why age 30?
> 
> Regards to all my old pals and gals,
> Ted




I have noticed this with other "always thin no matter what they ate" people including my ex-husband. Metabolisms slow as we get older.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have noticed this with other "always thin no matter what they ate" people including my ex-husband.* Metabolisms slow as we get older*.



Bolded for accuracy.


----------



## DebbieBBW

ellevehc86 said:


> Well, I guess I will post another if nobody minds. The last one I posted was from March 6th, I have lost another 9 pounds since then and I figure I would share. I hope this doesn't offend any one.  The first picture is from last Moday and the second is from the end of March. I have been documenting my weight loss with all kinds of pictures.



You look great in all of the pics but the last one...YUM! Congrats and good work!


----------



## DebbieBBW

Arrhythmia said:


> Heaven help me!! What a complete hunk of handsome stuff you are. Wow!!




I could not agree more....HOTTNESS!:wubu:


----------



## DebbieBBW

ellevehc86 said:


> Here is another one since I haven't posted in a while. This is from 267lbs. to yesterday at 216lbs. I started on October 12th 2007.



OMG..it just gets better and better!!:wubu:


----------



## juicylittlefatgrl

ok here is a good now and then I thought... then I was 135 I believe... and honestly I felt fat! hahaha I was 18 I think with my bad hair at the time it was in style lol and now a long long time away and adding 175 pounds you have me now! :eat1: 

View attachment nowandthen.jpg


----------



## DebbieBBW

Ok, my turn.....

Like many of you guys the only pics I have where I am significantly thinner would have to be scanned. Mine too go kinda backwards.....

My heaviest ever was 385 as seen here, Rome Dec. 2005








About 8 months later around 350 at the 2006 Vegas Bash...





About 3 months ago and this past Sat (last one with my beautiful boy)....all at 320....


----------



## stuffedbellylover

@Debbie:

So you decided to loose weight? 

Well, congrats for getting rid of 65 pounds so far.

I know this is a site about bigger women but if a bigger woman wants to lose weight to feel more comfortable I guess that should be respected and honored because health is the most important issue!  

Good luck on your way to your dream weight, dear Debbie!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## BlondeAmbition

mrman1980uk said:


> Hmm, I'm intrigued - what's "after-grad" weight...?



I've found people tend to gain weight after high school, myself included. Hence "after-grad weight".  



Naturalist Phil said:


> Either way, you are quite beautiful in both pictures. I think it's ultimately the smile and attitude projected that really affirms beauty.....when the inner confidence and certain "je ne c'est quoi?" is there.
> Regards,
> Phil



Thank you *Phil*, I really do smile waaaaay to much. Hahaha. I like to joke that it's because I don't know what's going on!


----------



## BlondeAmbition

ellevehc86 said:


> Here is another one since I haven't posted in a while. This is from 267lbs. to yesterday at 216lbs. I started on October 12th 2007.



Wow! That's incredible!

I'm definitely inspired.


----------



## CuslonGodibb

DebbieBBW - those are lovely pictures, all of them! The last one really touched me.

I noticed from your custom user title that you want to lose weight, and I wish you good luck with that. I hope you'll reach a weight you're happy and comfortable with! Looking at the numbers you stated, you seem to be on the right track already (which is a great achievement), so just keep on - - -  

/ CuslonGodibb



DebbieBBW said:


> Ok, my turn.....
> 
> Like many of you guys the only pics I have where I am significantly thinner would have to be scanned. Mine too go kinda backwards.....
> 
> My heaviest ever was 385 as seen here, Rome Dec. 2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 8 months later around 350 at the 2006 Vegas Bash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 3 months ago and this past Sat (last one with my beautiful boy)....all at 320....


----------



## tlex

ellevehc86 said:


> Well, I don't post much, I just kinda lurk a lot. But I figured I would throw my 2 cents in. Although, mine is kinda backwards. These are after 5 months of hardcore working out and dieting. A loss of 40 lbs. of fat and about a gain of 15 lbs. of muscle. I hope I don't get scolded for this.



fantastic looking guy at either! yes i ill admit the second does it for me even more so! a sucker for muscles!


----------



## tlex

i don't know my highest or lowest weights just know i could def trim down as long as i remember! so as im kinda new just said id put up a couple random ones! 

View attachment Paris 034 (Small).jpg


View attachment me (Small).JPG


View attachment pigtails (Small).jpg


----------



## Mr. Fletch

BlondeAmbition said:


> This was me on my nineteenth birthday in November 1998.
> View attachment 27251
> 
> 
> This was taken in March of this year.
> View attachment 27252



I see there are plenty of fabulous women north of the border.

If you went to college I guess the Sophomore Sixty was good to you  Or at least that after-grad metabolism kicked in.


----------



## GPL

tlex said:


> i don't know my highest or lowest weights just know i could def trim down as long as i remember! so as im kinda new just said id put up a couple random ones!



Hey cutie:wubu: 
Nice pics!

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## DebbieBBW

stuffedbellylover said:


> @Debbie:
> 
> So you decided to loose weight?
> 
> Well, congrats for getting rid of 65 pounds so far.
> 
> I know this is a site about bigger women but if a bigger woman wants to lose weight to feel more comfortable I guess that should be respected and honored because health is the most important issue!
> 
> Good luck on your way to your dream weight, dear Debbie!
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Chris





CuslonGodibb said:


> DebbieBBW - those are lovely pictures, all of them! The last one really touched me.
> 
> I noticed from your custom user title that you want to lose weight, and I wish you good luck with that. I hope you'll reach a weight you're happy and comfortable with! Looking at the numbers you stated, you seem to be on the right track already (which is a great achievement), so just keep on - - -
> 
> / CuslonGodibb




Thanks to both of you guys for the kind words. I was a bit worried that losing weight might not be taken so well here but you guys are very sweet about it. 

As you can see my quote says..."my diet starts tomorrow"...lol...and that will always be true, it will always be tomorrow as I have not ever considered myself to be on a diet. Since I know that diets do not work, I just made some permanent changes in my life as far as eating healthier and moving more. I was starting to feel horrible physically and after that trip to Rome I knew I had to make some changes. My back hurt so much during the trip that it put a real damper on things. Imagine....the trip of a lifetime, only you have to stop and sit down every few mins....NOT FUN!

I have NO plans to ever be skinny as I think the sexiest women are those with curves. I am very happy with the changes I have made and plan to lose a bit more. Again thanks for being so accepting:wubu: ....xoxo, Debbie


----------



## tlex

thanks for kind words


----------



## BlondeAmbition

Mr. Fletch said:


> I see there are plenty of fabulous women north of the border.
> 
> If you went to college I guess the Sophomore Sixty was good to you  Or at least that after-grad metabolism kicked in.



That's definitely ONE way of looking at it, hahahahaha. Thanks *Fletch*!


----------



## CuslonGodibb

You're welcome, DebbieBBW!

I just felt that I wanted to put in another comment, since you say "I was a bit worried that losing weight might not be taken so well here":

It kind of scares me if people think they have to be fat to be accepted here. It might be that most of the people here are big and/or admire big people, but let's not forget they're not the only ones!

I, for one, am thin and don't even like food, in case you wonder - - -  And to continue to speak for myself, I would never want to make anyone feel bad about wanting to change her/his size. I mean, it's your body, so it should be your choice, and you deserve support whatever you choose.

I think you have reason to feel very good about yourself for making those changes. Your text shows that you've been thinking the whole thing through, and you sure seem to be on the right track.

Well done!

/ CuslonGodibb



DebbieBBW said:


> Thanks to both of you guys for the kind words. I was a bit worried that losing weight might not be taken so well here but you guys are very sweet about it.
> 
> As you can see my quote says..."my diet starts tomorrow"...lol...and that will always be true, it will always be tomorrow as I have not ever considered myself to be on a diet. Since I know that diets do not work, I just made some permanent changes in my life as far as eating healthier and moving more. I was starting to feel horrible physically and after that trip to Rome I knew I had to make some changes. My back hurt so much during the trip that it put a real damper on things. Imagine....the trip of a lifetime, only you have to stop and sit down every few mins....NOT FUN!
> 
> I have NO plans to ever be skinny as I think the sexiest women are those with curves. I am very happy with the changes I have made and plan to lose a bit more. Again thanks for being so accepting:wubu: ....xoxo, Debbie


----------



## DebbieBBW

CuslonGodibb said:


> You're welcome, DebbieBBW!
> 
> I just felt that I wanted to put in another comment, since you say "I was a bit worried that losing weight might not be taken so well here":
> 
> It kind of scares me if people think they have to be fat to be accepted here. It might be that most of the people here are big and/or admire big people, but let's not forget they're not the only ones!
> 
> I, for one, am thin and don't even like food, in case you wonder - - -  And to continue to speak for myself, I would never want to make anyone feel bad about wanting to change her/his size. I mean, it's your body, so it should be your choice, and you deserve support whatever you choose.
> 
> I think you have reason to feel very good about yourself for making those changes. Your text shows that you've been thinking the whole thing through, and you sure seem to be on the right track.
> 
> Well done!
> 
> / CuslonGodibb



Thanks again for the kind words hun. I agree that anyone who is respectful of others should be accepted here but unfortunately that does not always seem to be the case. Much of the time I get the impression that if you are not actively gaining or at least making a point to stay the same size then you are no so popular here. I wish it were not that way, but it is. So it is VERY nice to hear a point of view such as yours!

Anyways, on a more positive note...yes I have given it a lot of thought. It is a choice that I made for myself and my children and I will never regret it.


----------



## CuslonGodibb

DebbieBBW - that impression you're talking about is the kind of "reversed size acceptance" that I don't like. To me, acceptance is acceptance. Let's say you have my support whatever size you might want to get to - unless we're talking about eating disorders, that is.  The point is, you should be at a size where you feel happy and comfortable. And I'm sure you'll get there. Now it's a matter of patience and time, I'd say, because it seems clear that you have the will to do it.

All the best to you and your children!

/ CuslonGodibb



DebbieBBW said:


> [---] Much of the time I get the impression that if you are not actively gaining or at least making a point to stay the same size then you are no so popular here. I wish it were not that way, but it is. So it is VERY nice to hear a point of view such as yours!
> 
> Anyways, on a more positive note...yes I have given it a lot of thought. It is a choice that I made for myself and my children and I will never regret it.


----------



## aer

i cant believe how hot you guys look before and after, this thread delivers


----------



## lifeneedsmore

I love this thread! If I can find the box with all of my old pics in it, I'll scan some and post before and afters myself!


----------



## ellevehc86

Thank you everyone for the compliments! (blush) I really appreciate them. It is really good encouragement. It was, and still is a lot of hard work, but I feel better about myself now. I have a lot more self confidence now which is something that I really needed in my life. The last pictures that I posted were taken I think back in June or July, since then I have been hitting the weights pretty hard in an attempt to get a little more muscle. So I guess I will post a new one. And, this Friday marks one full year since I started.


----------



## SoVerySoft

ellevehc86 said:


> Thank you everyone for the compliments! (blush) I really appreciate them. It is really good encouragement. It was, and still is a lot of hard work, but I feel better about myself now. I have a lot more self confidence now which is something that I really needed in my life. The last pictures that I posted were taken I think back in June or July, since then I have been hitting the weights pretty hard in an attempt to get a little more muscle. So I guess I will post a new one. And, this Friday marks one full year since I started.



ummm...wow. Congrats - you look fabulous. (tho I must say I don't mind the soft look in the first pic either!)


----------



## Suze

DebbieBBW said:


>



Your son looks like a model and you are ridiculously beautiful as well…oh my!


----------



## Delirious88

View attachment Picture 077.JPG


Haha I don't have a before picture, but here's me now. Its a picture of me while I visited Japan


----------



## Isa

ellevehc86 said:


> Thank you everyone for the compliments! (blush) I really appreciate them. It is really good encouragement. It was, and still is a lot of hard work, but I feel better about myself now. I have a lot more self confidence now which is something that I really needed in my life. The last pictures that I posted were taken I think back in June or July, since then I have been hitting the weights pretty hard in an attempt to get a little more muscle. So I guess I will post a new one. And, this Friday marks one full year since I started.



No blushing necessary, you've worked hard and it shows. Pretty sure I'm not to only one that looks forward to your updates. Keep 'em coming. :smitten:


----------



## degek2001

juicylittlefatgrl said:


> ok here is a good now and then I thought... then I was 135 I believe... and honestly I felt fat! hahaha I was 18 I think with my bad hair at the time it was in style lol and now a long long time away and adding 175 pounds you have me now! :eat1:



You lookes very lovely at your weight now, nice curves.


----------



## Waxwing

More pics, guys! Not only is it neat to see how people are gorgeous at any size, it's also feeds my fascination with things like makeover shows. There is nothing I love more than a before and after.


----------



## Shosh

SoVerySoft said:


> I came across a pic of myself when I was under 200 lbs (I did that twice in my adult life) and I thought it would be fun to post pics of ourselves at our thinnest and at our fattest.
> 
> I guess it will fulfill some reverse "before and after" pic fantasies for the FAs
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 15600
> 
> October 1986 at a NAAFA Halloween Party
> 
> View attachment 15601
> 
> New Year's Eve 2001 - at twice the weight of the previous pic​
> Anyone else have pics they can share?



Hey SVS I love your leotard in the 1986 pic. Very Flashdance mate!


----------



## pete1

Wow you ladies look so much better since you packed on the pounds!!!


----------



## adasiyan

Ohh a pics post 

Heres me when i was 17 november 2000, not my smallest (don't have any pics of me prior to this - mum has them all for safekeeping)






Heres me january 05 @ my engagement party (with my friend Gary)






My wedding june 06 (with my Dad)






And me at my heaviest (last week )







Scared yet? :kiss2:

-Ada/Stef


----------



## LillyBBBW

ellevehc86 said:


> Thank you everyone for the compliments! (blush) I really appreciate them. It is really good encouragement. It was, and still is a lot of hard work, but I feel better about myself now. I have a lot more self confidence now which is something that I really needed in my life. The last pictures that I posted were taken I think back in June or July, since then I have been hitting the weights pretty hard in an attempt to get a little more muscle. So I guess I will post a new one. And, this Friday marks one full year since I started.



ellevehc86 you better watch out of Calvin Klein is going to come looking for you.  Happy Anniversary sweetie!


----------



## Foolish Fool

adasiyan said:


> Scared yet? :kiss2:
> -Ada/Stef


only thing i'm scared of is that that i _won't_ see more lovely pics!


----------



## adasiyan

disconnectedsmile said:


> only thing i'm scared of is that that i _won't_ see more lovely pics!



I'm sure i *could* find some pics that would be scary


----------



## DMight22

This is me at my chubbiest.






And now I can't seem to gain weight for the life of me.


----------



## bigirlover

BlondeAmbition is beyond cute!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

adasiyan said:


> Ohh a pics post
> 
> Heres me when i was 17 november 2000, not my smallest (don't have any pics of me prior to this - mum has them all for safekeeping)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres me january 05 @ my engagement party (with my friend Gary)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wedding june 06 (with my Dad)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me at my heaviest (last week )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scared yet? :kiss2:
> 
> -Ada/Stef




Have I ever told you how incredibly hot you are? OMG I think my monitor is melting


----------



## GPL

My thoughts exactly, Donni!


----------



## Surlysomething

adasiyan said:


> My wedding june 06 (with my Dad)



Your dress is gorgeous!


----------



## BlondeAmbition

bigirlover said:


> BlondeAmbition is beyond cute!



Thank you!


----------



## Jay West Coast

adasiyan said:


> scared yet?



Yeah, Steph, when have we ever been scared of hot fat women around here?! You look gorgeous in all three! (But that dress is killer.)


----------



## adasiyan

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Have I ever told you how incredibly hot you are? OMG I think my monitor is melting



aww shucks *blush*

Thanks


----------



## adasiyan

Jay West Coast said:


> Yeah, Steph, when have we ever been scared of hot fat women around here?! You look gorgeous in all three! (But that dress is killer.)



ahh the dress.
that wasnt a planned thing - I had paid a seamstress to make me a gorgeous dusty rose medieval style gown... she turned up 11pm thursday night (we got married saturday morning 10am sharp) with a half finished rag - not a single dressmaker i took it to on the friday could salvage it...
So i had to hire the dress..
It looks nice, but was uncomfortable as hell (i was squeezed into a corset underneath) 

Still havent gotten my $750 back from said seamstress either 

But thanks anyway


----------



## adasiyan

adasiyan said:


> ahh the dress.
> that wasnt a planned thing - I had paid a seamstress to make me a gorgeous dusty rose medieval style gown... she turned up 11pm thursday night (we got married saturday morning 10am sharp) with a half finished rag - not a single dressmaker i took it to on the friday could salvage it...
> So i had to hire the dress..
> It looks nice, but was uncomfortable as hell (i was squeezed into a corset underneath)
> 
> Still havent gotten my $750 back from said seamstress either
> 
> But thanks anyway



This is the dress she turned up with.. and theres a pic of the pattern its supposed to look like lol




















it had the lining PINNED on, no hem, was uneven and looked nothing like it was supposed to
oh, and was delivered in a grocery bag, rather than the dress bag i gave her


apologies for the facial expressions 
it was 6am friday morning and i was sick as hell with a bug,plus i dont think i slept the night before


----------



## TraciJo67

This is me, taken last year. I wanted my husband to see our little papoose, secured in his snugly pouch (he's about 2 months old). I'm about 165 in this photo:






This is me with my father, sometime in 2001, at 296 pounds:


----------



## Ash

adasiyan said:


> This is the dress she turned up with.. and theres a pic of the pattern its supposed to look like lol



Oh my god. That is CRIMINAL! I hope you got some sort of restitution for what she put you through. That is insane!


----------



## doughtub




----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

adasiyin: I recommend suing her ass >.<


----------



## k1009

adasiyan said:


> This is the dress she turned up with.. and theres a pic of the pattern its supposed to look like lol
> it had the lining PINNED on, no hem, was uneven and looked nothing like it was supposed to
> oh, and was delivered in a grocery bag, rather than the dress bag i gave her
> 
> 
> apologies for the facial expressions
> it was 6am friday morning and i was sick as hell with a bug,plus i dont think i slept the night before



Submit it to http://www.etiquettehell.com . If I ever get married and start stressing about the big day I'll make sure to read her book and remind myself just how bad things could be. Your dress is beautiful, anyway, the white looks stunning against your skin and the bouquet is lovely. I'm going to ask my florist to make me something similar when I get my flower fix this weekend.


----------



## adasiyan

Ashley said:


> Oh my god. That is CRIMINAL! I hope you got some sort of restitution for what she put you through. That is insane!



nup, not a darn thing..
she keeps moving around. so my lawyer is having trouble finding her.. im pretty much ready to give up..
god help her if i ever see her in the street though


----------



## hughdann

Agreed - absolutly fanstatic

Huey


----------



## hughdann

I love it..................keep piling in on sweetheart

LOL Huey


----------



## hughdann

Never looked better

Keep going cutie

LOL Huey


----------



## Surlysomething

Who the hell are you talking to, Hughdann? Haha.


----------



## ExpandingHorizons

Awesome pictures of you gals of your growing body from thinnest to fattest. I haven't been to this forum for a long time so here I am.


----------



## Santaclear

hughdann said:


> Never looked better
> 
> Keep going cutie
> 
> LOL Huey






hughdann said:


> I love it..................keep piling in on sweetheart
> 
> LOL Huey



Anytime, handsome! :blush::batting:


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Unfortunately at the moment I don't have any pictures of myself skinny.
But in one photo I took when I was just taking a bunch of the house had an old photo of me, my senior picture at 17.
It's not great quality, sorry, I'll look for better pictures eventually. 

I was like 100lbs in this picture, also, extremely long hair.





I'm not at my biggest now, that would be last summer, I was almost 200lbs. I still have bunches of pictures from a trip to wildwood from around that time.
















:blush:


----------



## Famouslastwords

adasiyan said:


> This is the dress she turned up with.. and theres a pic of the pattern its supposed to look like lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it had the lining PINNED on, no hem, was uneven and looked nothing like it was supposed to
> oh, and was delivered in a grocery bag, rather than the dress bag i gave her
> 
> 
> apologies for the facial expressions
> it was 6am friday morning and i was sick as hell with a bug,plus i dont think i slept the night before



That's just simply horrible! I hope you took the witch to court.


----------



## adasiyan

Famouslastwords said:


> That's just simply horrible! I hope you took the witch to court.



Still trying to find her 

ooh!
i got glamour pictures done last week, i saw the proof shots the other day
Cant say i've ever seen myself look better 
Will post them when i get them in a few weeks


----------



## XJock

Time for me to post some pics... The skinny pics is me in 2001 at 165 lbs and the fat ones are me at my current weight of 320... 

View attachment Magnus3.jpg


View attachment Bild 1.jpg


View attachment Bild2.jpg


View attachment Bild3.jpg


View attachment Magnus4.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

XJock said:


> Time for me to post some pics... The skinny pics is me in 2001 at 165 lbs and the fat ones are me at my current weight of 320...



Wow...great pics! Welcome to Dims!


----------



## Surlysomething

XJock said:


> Time for me to post some pics... The skinny pics is me in 2001 at 165 lbs and the fat ones are me at my current weight of 320...



I'm curious...did you gain the weight on purpose?


----------



## XJock

Thanks you  always good to feel welcome 

And yes gained weight on on purpose...


----------



## intraultra

hope it's okay to be bumping this!

i was never really skinny in my adult life...i got down to 200 in 2003 but that's it. i have gained significant weight over the past year especially. i tried on some jeans that are about 2 sizes too small now. in the second picture you can see i ripped the belt loops trying to pull them on heh.


----------



## Caine

intraultra said:


> hope it's okay to be bumping this!
> 
> i was never really skinny in my adult life...i got down to 200 in 2003 but that's it. i have gained significant weight over the past year especially. i tried on some jeans that are about 2 sizes too small now. in the second picture you can see i ripped the belt loops trying to pull them on heh.



Oh wow, you look awesome there, and you've really filled out like you say!


----------



## CuslonGodibb

Now, that's a nice couple of pictures, intraultra! You look great.

Thanks for sharing. 

/ CuslonGodibb



intraultra said:


> hope it's okay to be bumping this!
> 
> i was never really skinny in my adult life...i got down to 200 in 2003 but that's it. i have gained significant weight over the past year especially. i tried on some jeans that are about 2 sizes too small now. in the second picture you can see i ripped the belt loops trying to pull them on heh.


----------



## stuffedbellylover

> hope it's okay to be bumping this!
> 
> i was never really skinny in my adult life...i got down to 200 in 2003 but that's it. i have gained significant weight over the past year especially. i tried on some jeans that are about 2 sizes too small now. in the second picture you can see i ripped the belt loops trying to pull them on heh.



Intra, 

welcome! 

I don´t think anyone will mind that you join this topic as your belly looks really sweet!

Anyone who loves and rubs your chub at home?

I´d really like to see a pic that shows you in total! 

Please continue to be proud of your body as you have a good reason to do so!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Foolish Fool

intraultra said:


> i was never really skinny in my adult life...i got down to 200 in 2003 but that's it. i have gained significant weight over the past year especially. i tried on some jeans that are about 2 sizes too small now. in the second picture you can see i ripped the belt loops trying to pull them on heh.


*sqee!* you have an adorably huggable belly!


----------



## scudmissilez

intraultra said:


> hope it's okay to be bumping this!
> 
> i was never really skinny in my adult life...i got down to 200 in 2003 but that's it. i have gained significant weight over the past year especially. i tried on some jeans that are about 2 sizes too small now. in the second picture you can see i ripped the belt loops trying to pull them on heh.



wow, no lie, you're rather attractive intraultra.....you gain the weight on purpose, or did it just sorta happen?


----------



## Gspoon

intraultra, you are quite lovely!


----------



## DebbieBBW

susieQ said:


> Your son looks like a model and you are ridiculously beautiful as welloh my!




Awh thanks so much! He actually is an aspiring model. We have had some WONDERFUL meetings with an excellent local agency (best in the SW US) and they seem to adore him. They just said he has to grow a bit, put on a few more lbs. He height is perfect, right around 6ft but he is only 14 and has plenty of thickening up left yet.

By this pic you would think I was the taller one of us both...lol...I guess that fat rump I'm sitting on elevated me....LOL!


----------



## intraultra

scudmissilez said:


> wow, no lie, you're rather attractive intraultra.....you gain the weight on purpose, or did it just sorta happen?



just sorta happened, heheh.

and thank you, everyone, i appreciate the sweet comments


----------



## qwertyman173

Wow Intraultra!!! They are great pics!!!! :wubu:


----------



## BigCutieSasha

intraultra said:


> hope it's okay to be bumping this!
> 
> i was never really skinny in my adult life...i got down to 200 in 2003 but that's it. i have gained significant weight over the past year especially. i tried on some jeans that are about 2 sizes too small now. in the second picture you can see i ripped the belt loops trying to pull them on heh.



Awww your pics are so cute


----------



## Koldun

intraultra said:


> hope it's okay to be bumping this!
> 
> i was never really skinny in my adult life...i got down to 200 in 2003 but that's it. i have gained significant weight over the past year especially. i tried on some jeans that are about 2 sizes too small now. in the second picture you can see i ripped the belt loops trying to pull them on heh.




wow.


----------



## BigGirlsOnly

intraultra said:


> just sorta happened, heheh.
> 
> and thank you, everyone, i appreciate the sweet comments



You are super cute and sexy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## anne022196

carry on guys,,... you are still beautiful despite your..


----------



## Tooz

Uh, guess I can't delete posts anymore.


----------



## love dubh

anne022196 said:


> carry on guys,,... you are still beautiful despite your..



OBVIOUS TROLL IS OBVIOUS.


----------



## Seth Warren

love dubh said:


> OBVIOUS TROLL IS OBVIOUS.




Cut her some slack...she's only eleven years old. That is what all those numbers mean, right?


----------



## love dubh

Seth Warren said:


> Cut her some slack...she's only eleven years old. That is what all those numbers mean, right?



Or they reference the number of brain cells in her noggin'. I think she forgot the decimal point before the zero.


----------



## hughdann

No skinny pic, but this is where I am now. 89KG's - 6 months ago I was 77kgs.

Beer, chocholate and fast food. I am on a journey This is so cool - I'am enjoying the ride and looking forward to keep piling it on 

View attachment belly 001.jpg


----------



## TheNowhereMan

I got a hair cut


----------



## WildChild

About six/seven years ago:








Now:







<a href="http://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nathalleenpb7.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/6479/nathalleenpb7.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>


----------



## Richard Davion

I-'Think' You 'Know' You're "Into" BBWs When-You 'See' All-the-Ads in The Paper and Keep Thinking-to-Yourself ... But I-Like the "Before"-Photographs 'Better'. >(*~*)< / >(*U^)<

This Thread 'Rocks'! 

My-Grandmother was a BBW ... Though I-Didn't 'Know'-it At-the-Time I-Guess It's Something Passed-down Genetically and Switches-on in Your Teenage-Years!!!??? >(*U^)<


----------



## Richard Davion

I-Agree with BigPlaidPants ... Got-on-this-Thread a Year-&-a-Half Too-Late! >(*~*)< 

I've 'Stuck' the Url in 'Me'-Favourites and-am Determined to Camp-out Here Every-Day Until I've 'Absorbed' The-Lot! 

So-Many Lovely-Pictures ... Not-Enough Hours in a Day! >(*~*)< / >(*U^)<

Awe ... This-is Terrific! You've 'Made' My-Christmas!


----------



## love dubh

wtf is up with the hyphens and smileys and abuse of the parentheses? 

jes is going to have a fit.


----------



## Surlysomething

love dubh said:


> wtf is up with the hyphens and smileys and abuse of the parentheses?
> 
> jes is going to have a fit.



He thinks he's creating a new way to converse.

It hurts my head.


----------



## The Orange Mage

I like it...it's flavorful.


----------



## Tooz

s(^w*)/


...

\(*` w')o


----------



## Surlysomething

( o )( o )


----------



## love dubh

Surlysomething said:


> He thinks he's creating a new way to converse.
> 
> It hurts my head.



mango needs to teach this fella a thing or two about a thing or two. they're on the same island continent.


----------



## Seth Warren

Tooz said:


> s(^w*)/
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> \(*` w')o




I don't understand this new language being spoken around here (kids these days!), but your new avatar is rep-worthy. Sadly, I must spread my rep before giving it to you again.


----------



## Jay West Coast

Surlysomething said:


> ( o )( o )



Um, you're not allowed to show those. 

Sorry, Paysite Board rules.


----------



## Richard Davion

I-Couldn't 'Work'-out Whether Surelysomething was Flying a Couple of Tie-Fighters In-Formation or Bragging that She was Double-D!? >(*U^)<

Actually To-Be-Honest I-'Like' Both! >(*U^)< That's What I-Liked about The First-one ... The-Baddies 'Had' The-Best Ships / Craft. >(*U^)<


----------



## mango

*M-A-T-E!!(#*

Where_)#$(^did_#)(you)#$^(&+)(#%^learn+#)(how+)#^($to)#$^(&type??_#)(&)&+

(#()(%^)(%*)^~









*


----------



## Surlysomething

Richard Davion said:


> I-Couldn't 'Work'-out Whether Surelysomething was Flying a Couple of Tie-Fighters In-Formation or Bragging that She was Double-D!? >(*U^)<
> 
> Actually To-Be-Honest I-'Like' Both! >(*U^)< That's What I-Liked about The First-one ... The-Baddies 'Had' The-Best Ships / Craft. >(*U^)<





now in English, please


----------



## Koldun

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ok this is my at age 17 in high school. Not my smallest but I was way smaller than I am now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Im at my heaviest now...



I want to see a pic of you in that dress you are wearing in your before pic now.


----------



## love dubh

mango said:


> *M-A-T-E!!(#*
> 
> Where_)#$(^did_#)(you)#$^(&+)(#%^learn+#)(how+)#^($to)#$^(&type??_#)(&)&+
> 
> (#()(%^)(%*)^~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I wondered whether it was a plague endemic to Australia, enabled by some effed up keyboard only available there. But Mango types normally, thus my theory is moot. :/


----------



## pat70327

Koldun said:


> I want to see a pic of you in that dress you are wearing in your before pic now.



I wana see that too! :smitten: except I think I already know whats gona happen, You'll barely get it over your knees then, RIPPPP


----------



## Just_Jen

Heya im quite new to the forum, but trying to get involved in threads *waves* 

i've never actually been thin, or anything less then pudgy, i even recall my mother having to make me skirts to wear at primary heh..but i can show you at my thinnest..

View attachment spidsmensauronhiding-1.jpg
This was me when i was 16 and slightly drunk at a local club, tsk tsk 

View attachment scoooobed.jpg
Me when i was 19, in florida meeting scoooby

View attachment thank.jpg
Me in October with badly faded hair..

View attachment blaah.jpg
This was taken on Sat for a fancy dress party..

See i've never been thin, and i don't care


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Love your taste in clothes, Jen - great pics, too


----------



## Just_Jen

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Love your taste in clothes, Jen - great pics, too



thanks very much , i have an odd style but it works for me hehe :bow:


----------



## bmann0413

Just_Jen said:


> Heya im quite new to the forum, but trying to get involved in threads *waves*
> 
> i've never actually been thin, or anything less then pudgy, i even recall my mother having to make me skirts to wear at primary heh..but i can show you at my thinnest..
> 
> View attachment 33158
> This was me when i was 16 and slightly drunk at a local club, tsk tsk
> 
> View attachment 33159
> Me when i was 19, in florida meeting scoooby
> 
> View attachment 33160
> Me in October with badly faded hair..
> 
> View attachment 33161
> This was taken on Sat for a fancy dress party..
> 
> See i've never been thin, and i don't care



Seems to me like you're a real hottie!


----------



## pat70327

Just_Jen said:


> Heya im quite new to the forum, but trying to get involved in threads *waves*
> 
> i've never actually been thin, or anything less then pudgy, i even recall my mother having to make me skirts to wear at primary heh..but i can show you at my thinnest..
> 
> 
> See i've never been thin, and i don't care



MORE PICS swoonage


----------



## Seth Warren

Just_Jen said:


> Heya im quite new to the forum, but trying to get involved in threads *waves*
> 
> i've never actually been thin, or anything less then pudgy, i even recall my mother having to make me skirts to wear at primary heh..but i can show you at my thinnest..
> 
> View attachment 33158
> This was me when i was 16 and slightly drunk at a local club, tsk tsk
> 
> View attachment 33159
> Me when i was 19, in florida meeting scoooby
> 
> View attachment 33160
> Me in October with badly faded hair..
> 
> View attachment 33161
> This was taken on Sat for a fancy dress party..
> 
> See i've never been thin, and i don't care




Yay! More women with uniquely coloured hair! :smitten:


----------



## Just_Jen

bmann0413 said:


> Seems to me like you're a real hottie!



thank you very much :smitten:


Glad you have the swoonage Pat, lets hope its an epidemic hehe




Seth Warren said:


> Yay! More women with uniquely coloured hair! :smitten:



heh my hair has always been unique and i think it always will be :bow: atm im loving it purple so i think that colours going to stay a while


----------



## CuslonGodibb

Welcome to Dimensions, Just_Jen!

You look great. 

/ CuslonGodibb



Just_Jen said:


> Heya im quite new to the forum, but trying to get involved in threads *waves*
> 
> i've never actually been thin, or anything less then pudgy, i even recall my mother having to make me skirts to wear at primary heh..but i can show you at my thinnest..
> 
> View attachment 33158
> This was me when i was 16 and slightly drunk at a local club, tsk tsk
> 
> View attachment 33159
> Me when i was 19, in florida meeting scoooby
> 
> View attachment 33160
> Me in October with badly faded hair..
> 
> View attachment 33161
> This was taken on Sat for a fancy dress party..
> 
> See i've never been thin, and i don't care


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

You look gorgeous, Jenny!
I dig the hair too, I was so close to dying my hair a purplish for a while, I had it dyed beach blonde for ages on end, and that experience sort of turned me away from redying it. In retrospect I'm not sure it would've looked great on me...
But I think your hair looks lovely. :bow:


----------



## Just_Jen

Thank you CuslonGodibb, very sweet of you to say  

Sweet Serenade thanks too! mine was bleached blonde before id started dying it, it makes the purple go the BEST colour! im sure you'd suit it and if you didnt it wouldnt take long to wash out! you just got to try these things of you never know! x


----------



## Judge_Dre

Just_Jen said:


> Glad you have the swoonage Pat, lets hope its an epidemic hehe



It's spreading. I think I'm coming down with the swoonage too! You're a real hottie! :smitten:


----------



## Judge_Dre

intraultra said:


> hope it's okay to be bumping this!
> 
> i was never really skinny in my adult life...i got down to 200 in 2003 but that's it. i have gained significant weight over the past year especially. i tried on some jeans that are about 2 sizes too small now. in the second picture you can see i ripped the belt loops trying to pull them on heh.



You have such an adorable belly and based on your avatar pic, a beautiful face as well :smitten: How about a full body pic to absorb all your beauty?


----------



## Adrian

Well, with me most of my life I was under-weight and disproportional! I was 6feet and ½inch plus, I only weighed 155 pounds. Disproportional in that I had a very large neck (from football), a size 18½! So for dress white shirts I had two sizes, a size 16 for when a tie was not needed. This size fit me in the shoulders although too large in the waist. Where a tie was needed and the top button was fasten. I wore the size 18½ and a coat of some form to cover the fact that the shirt did not fit in the shoulders and waist. Pants were also difficult to buy. Very few stores carry pants with 32 inch waist and 34 inch inseam. Pants also fit better, I could find pants with 34 inch waist and 34 inch inseam. Now a 38 to 40 inch waist and 34 inseam pants are easy to find.
In the summer of 1974 (I was thirty years old), I went on a candy bar diet! Each morning at work on my 10AM break, I would eat one-third of the largest Hershey Bar. After three months my weight went from 155 pounds to 185 pounds. I then stopped the diet and discovered something new to me -addiction! I had gotten a need for a sugar surge each morning. It took me a little over three weeks to get over "this need" for sugar.
Due to three injuries, my weight took three -ten pound increases up to 215 pounds and stayed that way for ten years.
My most significant weight gain came when, while on anti-depressants my doctor prescribed medication for high blood pressure. The combination of the two types of medications caused my weight to go up to 252 pounds! At this point a pulmonary specialist recommend I get off all medication and the 1½ pound gain per month for twenty-seven months stopped!!
My primary care doctor gave me Topomax to help with the weight loss. It took four years to get back to 215 pounds after hitting plateaus at 235 and 225 pounds. My weight bounces between 210 and 215 pounds. I have no desire to lose anymore weight for any reason.

Adrian


----------



## bigirlover

LET'S GO METS!



eightyseven said:


> I don't know if I've ever been skinny... but there's definitely been a pretty steady size increase for me since shooting up a good 8 or so inches in high school. While I have zero issues with the way I look currently, I'd like to get back to where I was when I graduated a couple years ago and then a little less... just for health purposes and ease of clothes shopping. We'll see how that goes in the next several months.
> 
> The first photo is me in the middle or end of my junior year of high school... my best guess is that I was between 180-190 then.
> 
> The second photo is from this past Summer... close to what I think my current weight is at about, eh, 265 or so. I've not been a fan of the scale this year so I'm not positive on that, but it should be pretty ballpark.


----------



## ghhfdh

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ok this is my at age 17 in high school. Not my smallest but I was way smaller than I am now.



[borat]very nice![/borat]


----------



## SomeFatGuy

This is something I have wanted to do for a very long time. Show my steady gain over the past 5 years. Going from about 180# waist size 36, to just over 400# waist size 58. Its been a great ride loving every minute and pound. 

View attachment gain3.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

SomeFatGuy said:


> This is something I have wanted to do for a very long time. Show my steady gain over the past 5 years. Going from about 180# waist size 36, to just over 400# waist size 58. Its been a great ride loving every minute and pound.




*you lived my fantasy and then some.THANKS so much for sharing the roller coaster........gorgeous pictures to this lil FFA* :smitten:


----------



## SomeFatGuy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *you lived my fantasy and then some.THANKS so much for sharing the roller coaster........gorgeous pictures to this lil FFA* :smitten:



Thanks for the kind words. Glad to see that I brought some excitement your way


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Just_Jen said:


> Heya im quite new to the forum, but trying to get involved in threads *waves*
> 
> i've never actually been thin, or anything less then pudgy, i even recall my mother having to make me skirts to wear at primary heh..but i can show you at my thinnest..
> 
> View attachment 33158
> This was me when i was 16 and slightly drunk at a local club, tsk tsk
> 
> View attachment 33159
> Me when i was 19, in florida meeting scoooby
> 
> View attachment 33160
> Me in October with badly faded hair..
> 
> View attachment 33161
> This was taken on Sat for a fancy dress party..
> 
> See i've never been thin, and i don't care




You're a pretty girl, Jen!

Thanks for sharing the pics


Hugs

Dennis...joining in the swoonage


----------



## HDANGEL15

SomeFatGuy said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Glad to see that I brought some excitement your way


*

that growth is incredible, and no one ever documents it the way i would love the OPPORTUNITY TO DO ...one day..this little FFA will just keep dreaming*


----------



## Jasrac*1964

SomeFatGuy said:


> This is something I have wanted to do for a very long time. Show my steady gain over the past 5 years. Going from about 180# waist size 36, to just over 400# waist size 58. Its been a great ride loving every minute and pound.



Holy Toledo, you got fat. Congratulations.. Amazing, and it all went to your midsection.
Fascinating, I'm wondering what family and friends have said about it.


----------



## boots

You are edibly cute <3.


----------



## Weirdo890

Awesome pictures. It really gets me hot. Thank you ladies for sharing your beauty. You make this lonely bum extemely happy.


----------



## SomeFatGuy

Jasrac*1964 said:


> Holy Toledo, you got fat. Congratulations.. Amazing, and it all went to your midsection.
> Fascinating, I'm wondering what family and friends have said about it.



Most everyone I havent seen in a while dont say a word about my increase in size. They dont have too. I can see it in their facial expression and the way they look me up and down. I know what there thinking. Normally to break the ice I make the comment, Life been good to me the past few years This generally gets a laugh out of both parties. Now and then my dad makes innuendoes. This is only cause he cares about my health. But the person who gives me the most grief, is my best friend. The truth is I can no longer do any of the highly active things we used to do together, like water skiing, mountain biking, roller blading, and racquetball. The only activity that I miss is the amusement parks. And believe me Ohio has some of the best. Its been a little over 3 years since I tried to stuff my gut into a roller coaster chair.


----------



## Skyseer

juicylittlefatgrl said:


> ok here is a good now and then I thought... then I was 135 I believe... and honestly I felt fat! hahaha I was 18 I think with my bad hair at the time it was in style lol and now a long long time away and adding 175 pounds you have me now! :eat1:



Drool - that about sums it up...:eat2:


----------



## PeacefulGem

The first pic is from 2002 when I lost over 200lbs and got down to around 220lbs.
The second pic is me last April at LBC's Mardi Gras in Chicago. I think I've put on a few pounds since then. 

View attachment Me Thin1.jpg


View attachment 13.JPG


----------



## biggusmaximus

PeacefulGem said:


> The first pic is from 2002 when I lost over 200lbs and got down to around 220lbs.
> The second pic is me last April at LBC's Mardi Gras in Chicago. I think I've put on a few pounds since then.



OMG!! :smitten::wubu::smitten::wubu::smitten:


----------



## qwertyman173

PeacefulGem said:


> I think I've put on a few pounds since then.



Just a few?!?! :eat1::smitten:


----------



## bigirlover

PeacefulGem said:


> The first pic is from 2002 when I lost over 200lbs and got down to around 220lbs.
> The second pic is me last April at LBC's Mardi Gras in Chicago. I think I've put on a few pounds since then.



Wow, you look great! Do you know how much you are now? There's something about your face now that makes you look sexier.


----------



## bexy

Just_Jen said:


> Heya im quite new to the forum, but trying to get involved in threads *waves*
> 
> i've never actually been thin, or anything less then pudgy, i even recall my mother having to make me skirts to wear at primary heh..but i can show you at my thinnest..



*good attitude and great hair, now all u have to do is learn the secret handshake and ur in my club yey!*


----------



## PeacefulGem

I'm right around 450lbs now. I think the sexiness that is in my face now that wasn't there when I lost that weight is actually confidence. I wasn't sure of myself when I lost all that weight. It was weird. I'm much more comfortable at a larger size.


----------



## PeacefulGem

qwertyman173 said:


> Just a few?!?! :eat1::smitten:


I meant that I've put on a few pounds since the more recent pic. I've put on a couple HUNDRED pounds since the first pic!


----------



## pat70327

PeacefulGem said:


> I meant that I've put on a few pounds since the more recent pic. I've put on a couple HUNDRED pounds since the first pic!



Gem sorry I havent introduced myself yet, I'm new here too... I'm Pat .... and I just needed to say your a beautiful girl and i love all your pics :smitten::wubu: 

Patrick


----------



## pat70327

PeacefulGem said:


> I meant that I've put on a few pounds since the more recent pic. I've put on a couple HUNDRED pounds since the first pic!



O yea I forgot were/are you gaining, or just loving the food?


----------



## PeacefulGem

Hi Pat, nice to meet you. Thanks for the compliment! 
I just love food and always have... definitely a foodee!


----------



## pat70327

PeacefulGem said:


> Hi Pat, nice to meet you. Thanks for the compliment!
> I just love food and always have... definitely a foodee!



Thats great to hear... and I hope your liking it here too


----------



## scudmissilez

That's downright cute!


----------



## scudmissilez

tlex said:


> i don't know my highest or lowest weights just know i could def trim down as long as i remember! so as im kinda new just said id put up a couple random ones!



That's Downright cute!!!!


----------



## Just_Jen

bexylicious said:


> *good attitude and great hair, now all u have to do is learn the secret handshake and ur in my club yey!*



OOOH i like it hehe *attempts to learn secret handshake*..ummm..how about we have a secret bumpy dance instead? thats always fun! hehe


----------



## qwertyman173

Your pics are really cute Jen :wubu:


----------



## Just_Jen

qwertyman173 said:


> Your pics are really cute Jen :wubu:



heheh thankies  :blush::kiss2:


----------



## qwertyman173

Just_Jen said:


> heheh thankies  :blush::kiss2:



The pleasure is mine! :bow:


----------



## boots

Just_Jen said:


> heheh thankies  :blush::kiss2:



Jen, you're a peach <3.


----------



## Just_Jen

boots said:


> Jen, you're a peach <3.



heh im assuming being a peach is a good thing?


----------



## boots

Just_Jen said:


> heh im assuming being a peach is a good thing?



Hmmm, well I suppose that's ambiguous if you're not very fond of peaches. Let's say that you're an ice cream then.

Jen, you're an ice cream. <3


----------



## tlex

scudmissilez said:


> That's Downright cute!!!!



thank you!


----------



## Just_Jen

boots said:


> Hmmm, well I suppose that's ambiguous if you're not very fond of peaches. Let's say that you're an ice cream then.
> 
> Jen, you're an ice cream. <3



hmm but which flavour would that beee...? a very important question i might add!


----------



## boots

Just_Jen said:


> hmm but which flavour would that beee...? a very important question i might add!



Well, being a matter of preference, that's entirely up to you.

*Face smoosh!*


----------



## mrman1980uk

Just_Jen said:


> OOOH i like it hehe *attempts to learn secret handshake*..ummm..how about we have a secret bumpy dance instead? thats always fun! hehe



I suspect that it'd be rather hard to keep a bumpy dance secret ;-)


----------



## Just_Jen

boots said:


> Well, being a matter of preference, that's entirely up to you.
> 
> *Face smoosh!*



hehe hmmm then i think ill have to be either ben n jerrys phish foor or their chocolate therapy..my favourites Yummo  hehe

*smoosh* :smitten:

*mrman1980uk*hehe well at least others might enjoy it too heheh


----------



## boots

Just_Jen said:


> hehe hmmm then i think ill have to be either ben n jerrys phish foor or their chocolate therapy..my favourites Yummo  hehe
> 
> *smoosh* :smitten:
> 
> *mrman1980uk*hehe well at least others might enjoy it too heheh




<3
---------------


----------



## BigRon

Very nice pic!!


----------



## hughdann

Absolutly love your pics.Agree with the others, you look better and sexier with the weight.

Fantastic


----------



## Menthol

Butterbelly said:


> Here are a couple comparison pictures of me.
> 
> In 2002/2003 at 105lbs, my thinnest since childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2005 at 278lbs, close to my highest weight of 289lbs.




A-A-A-A-AMAZING!!!


----------



## Butterbelly

Thank you


----------



## likeitmatters

SomeFatGuy said:


> This is something I have wanted to do for a very long time. Show my steady gain over the past 5 years. Going from about 180# waist size 36, to just over 400# waist size 58. Its been a great ride loving every minute and pound.



I wonder how much bigger your gut will get down the road..

good luck


----------



## Menthol

Butterbelly said:


> Thank you



Oh no thank you ma'am. Did you decide to gain or is this just a slow beautiful progression over time? :happy:


----------



## franchescassbbw

SoVerySoft said:


> I came across a pic of myself when I was under 200 lbs (I did that twice in my adult life) and I thought it would be fun to post pics of ourselves at our thinnest and at our fattest.
> 
> I guess it will fulfill some reverse "before and after" pic fantasies for the FAs
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 15600
> 
> October 1986 at a NAAFA Halloween Party
> 
> View attachment 15601
> 
> New Year's Eve 2001 - at twice the weight of the previous pic​
> Anyone else have pics they can share?


Wow! Great job!!!


----------



## franchescassbbw

BigCutieCindy said:


> I was skinny for about 2 days...lol. As a teenager I dropped 110 lbs during my 15th to 17th years. Within 2 years it all came back, plus more *shrug*
> 
> I was probably about 160 in the skinny pic, and it was taken in 1985. I'm not sure what year the fatter pic was taken, probably around 1990ish and I was around 370, maybe a bit more.
> 
> The last pic is my most recent, taken a couple of weeks ago at around 550...or more, haven't stepped on the scale recently.


Wow! You have me beat. What a great job!!! Keep up the good work!!! :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## franchescassbbw

Me at 110 lbs.






Me at 410 lbs. (in the middle)


----------



## Butterbelly

Menthol said:


> Oh no thank you ma'am. Did you decide to gain or is this just a slow beautiful progression over time? :happy:



Progression over time.


----------



## johnnytattoos

My skinniest recent weight was about 185-190#s in 2003.
Although my heaviest weight was about 450#s, I don't have any pics.
A few weeks ago, I dug the same shirt out and took pics at the request of a friend at my current weight of 380#s.


----------



## hughdann

Love the pics. You lookm much better with the added weight

Lovely


----------



## Neen

Tooz said:


> Haha, I know. I wish I had some myself.
> I should probably bust out my grade school pictures.



Do it Tooz! I bet you look wonderful dahling!
I'm at my biggest currently.. size 22 and 214ish.. i used to be a stringbean.. little knobby knee's and wouldn't hardly eat.. man.. what was i thinking? I havn'nt been skinny since.. age..15..


----------



## Nerdzilla

This is the thread that keeps on giving! Gratz to the lads, and purrs for the girls!


----------



## nerdcore

vermillion said:


> 1997 probably 140
> 
> 1998 probably 165



i effing love this hair on you


----------



## vermillion

lol thanks dood
ive been thinking of cutting it like that again but im so scared ill look dorky


----------



## eumeb

vermillion said:


> lol thanks dood
> ive been thinking of cutting it like that again...



oh no. please not. you have such a beautyfull long hair.


----------



## MissMirandaRae

Ok so the first picture is me when I am 18ish.. I was probably around 300 on haloween at rocky horror.

Smallest I can remember being is 12 and around 230 or so and being on the phen phen  doctors though I should loose weight..look how good those pills were.

at high school graduation I was around 280.. 

The most recent picture of me I am probably right around 370...highest ive weight is 378. 

View attachment haloween-small.jpg


View attachment grab-small.jpg


----------



## MetalheadMissy74

actually this is the smallest i have been. I gotta find my old Graduation photo from 1993 which I will have to borrow my brother's scanner for it but for now i am including my smallest that I can remember myself being in years and actually current weight now is 258 i dont' remember ever seeing that. I was 326 lbs when I graduated highschool in 1993. soon as i fine that older photo i will post unless i can find a older fatter me photo in my old angelfire account but for now here is a recent smallest i have been in a long time photo. Hope I look good like this. 

View attachment 211535.jpg


----------



## Tad

MetalheadMissy74 said:


> but for now here is a recent smallest i have been in a long time photo. Hope I look good like this.



Looks great! I hope you are enjoying your current size.


----------



## MetalheadMissy74

sure am. if for some reason I can't lose anymore I am actually happy right about here... i am getting loads of compliments now and my self esteem is coming back up. i gotta go find the before photo now hmmmm if i even can .


----------



## lolitalive

....................


----------



## Jay West Coast

lolitalive said:


> ....................



Welcome to the Boards!


----------



## chublover350

lolitalive said:


> ....................



nice first post


----------



## Jasrac*1964

I laughed when I saw this picture.


----------



## Santaclear

Jasrac*1964 said:


> I laughed when I saw this picture.



Don't laugh. That's Miss Miranda Rae's ass he's groping. Serious business.


----------



## Minerva_08

My heaviest at 260pounds (size 26) and close to my smallest (I don't have any pics on the comp of me smaller) at *dun dun dun* 260 pounds (size 18) 

View attachment 367676169_l.jpg


View attachment keishablue00331.jpg


----------



## chublover350

Minerva_08 said:


> My heaviest at 260pounds (size 26) and close to my smallest (I don't have any pics on the comp of me smaller) at *dun dun dun* 260 pounds (size 18)



hahahah priceless


----------



## flip.the.nuts

Santaclear said:


> Don't laugh. That's Miss Miranda Rae's ass he's groping. Serious business.



What's there to laugh about? lol


----------



## Minerva_08

chublover350 said:


> hahahah priceless



Lmao... I know, huh??


----------



## mrman1980uk

Minerva_08 said:


> My heaviest at 260pounds (size 26) and close to my smallest (I don't have any pics on the comp of me smaller) at *dun dun dun* 260 pounds (size 18)



I'm confused...


----------



## Timberwolf

You're not alone...


----------



## love dubh

Unless she gained a tremendous amount of muscle mass and lost fat, hence staying at 260 while dropping 6 sizes.......then +3 on the confusion.


----------



## Minerva_08

Lost a lot of fat, gained a bit of muscle


----------



## MissMirandaRae

flip.the.nuts said:


> What's there to laugh about? lol




well unless he was meaning it to be snotty he might have just thought it was cute/funny looking..who knows..

oh and on that note here is one other picture.. 

View attachment feedback1.jpg


----------



## Jasrac*1964

Yep, exactly, just thought it was funny/cute.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

The first one was me in Feb 06'. I was a size 26 and had just lost a bunch of weight.






Second pic is me 2 weeks ago size 34. The years have been good. 






(I am happy, the pic was taken at a moment I wasn't expecting)


----------



## Gspoon

BigCutieSasha said:


> The first one was me in Feb 06'. I was a size 26 and had just lost a bunch of weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second pic is me 2 weeks ago size 34. The years have been good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am happy, the pic was taken at a moment I wasn't expecting)



Bah! What? I don't see any difference... are those levi's?! Oh you make those work!!!!

I mean, Looking great!!!!! :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## JMCGB

BigCutieSasha said:


> The first one was me in Feb 06'. I was a size 26 and had just lost a bunch of weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second pic is me 2 weeks ago size 34. The years have been good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am happy, the pic was taken at a moment I wasn't expecting)



You have always been beautiful in my eyes, so I would say that time has always been good to you. Keep on smiling!!!


----------



## knives

Greatest board ever.  All you that I can see, damm comps, are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## bmann0413

BigCutieSasha said:


> The first one was me in Feb 06'. I was a size 26 and had just lost a bunch of weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second pic is me 2 weeks ago size 34. The years have been good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am happy, the pic was taken at a moment I wasn't expecting)



I think you're beautiful at any weight, Sasha... but yes, the years have been good.


----------



## CuslonGodibb

BigCutieSasha - it couldn't possibly have been said in any better way than bmann0413's!

Thanks for sharing.

/ CuslonGodibb



bmann0413 said:


> I think you're beautiful at any weight, Sasha... but yes, the years have been good.


----------



## Teeth

vermillion said:


> 1997 probably 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1998 probably 165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2005 probably 300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2007 330





:smitten::smitten::wubu: DAMN! WHAT A HOTTIE!!! :bow: I bow to your hottness!! I play guitar too! we should jam some time


----------



## angel-1

vermillion said:


> 1997 probably 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1998 probably 165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2005 probably 300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2007 330



SLAYER RULES!!!!!! And you're cute as hell:smitten:


----------



## likeitmatters

and for the guys only...gals you are adorable but I am curious

who has the greatest difference in size between the pants size and the gut size and can you show your big ole gut please?:bow:


----------



## GermanChris

bmann0413 said:


> I think you're beautiful at any weight, Sasha... but yes, the years have been good.



Sasha,

there has not onlay been a great progress in weight, but also in beauty. You look so much better being a real fatty.

Chris


----------



## eumeb

2001 (ca. 60kg) :






2008 (107 kg) :


----------



## Fairest Epic

Ok so the first one is me about a year ago...about 60 lbs less than i am now. 
the second one is about 2 years ago and about 20-30 lbs less than i am now. I dont have any new ones...just got a new laptop, so i'll let you know how i've changed. I've gotten bigger. haha. But yeah...at least 2 cup sizes and probably 1-2 pant sizes. haha. I'm about 6'0" and like 280 now. 

View attachment DSCN0997.JPG


View attachment jojo.JPG


----------



## Gspoon

Fairest Epic said:


> Ok so the first one is me about a year ago...about 60 lbs less than i am now.
> the second one is about 2 years ago and about 20-30 lbs less than i am now. I dont have any new ones...just got a new laptop, so i'll let you know how i've changed. I've gotten bigger. haha. But yeah...at least 2 cup sizes and probably 1-2 pant sizes. haha. I'm about 6'0" and like 280 now.



Howdy howdy! :smitten:


----------



## Fairest Epic

Gspoon said:


> Howdy howdy! :smitten:



haha...howdy

first pictures ive posted...i suppose thats a good response...haha


----------



## Seth Warren

Fairest Epic said:


> haha...howdy
> 
> first pictures ive posted...i suppose thats a good response...haha



You are cute and you are fat. Around here that means your drooling minions await.


----------



## Fairest Epic

ellevehc86 said:


> Thank you everyone for the compliments! (blush) I really appreciate them. It is really good encouragement. It was, and still is a lot of hard work, but I feel better about myself now. I have a lot more self confidence now which is something that I really needed in my life. The last pictures that I posted were taken I think back in June or July, since then I have been hitting the weights pretty hard in an attempt to get a little more muscle. So I guess I will post a new one. And, this Friday marks one full year since I started.




haha...ummm...holy shizzz

to be entirely honest idont usually go for a muscle-y guy, but you got me looking...meow haha

go you!


----------



## Fairest Epic

Seth Warren said:


> You are cute and you are fat. Around here that means your drooling minions await.



haha aww how sweet is that! haha


----------



## ZainTheInsane

Fairest Epic said:


> Ok so the first one is me about a year ago...about 60 lbs less than i am now.
> the second one is about 2 years ago and about 20-30 lbs less than i am now. I dont have any new ones...just got a new laptop, so i'll let you know how i've changed. I've gotten bigger. haha. But yeah...at least 2 cup sizes and probably 1-2 pant sizes. haha. I'm about 6'0" and like 280 now.



Quite a lovely young woman.


----------



## Fairest Epic

ZainTheInsane said:


> Quite a lovely young woman.



 thanks


----------



## qwertyman173

Fairest Epic said:


> Ok so the first one is me about a year ago...about 60 lbs less than i am now.
> the second one is about 2 years ago and about 20-30 lbs less than i am now. I dont have any new ones...just got a new laptop, so i'll let you know how i've changed. I've gotten bigger. haha. But yeah...at least 2 cup sizes and probably 1-2 pant sizes. haha. I'm about 6'0" and like 280 now.



Really cute pics! You have a great smile!


----------



## Fairest Epic

qwertyman173 said:


> Really cute pics! You have a great smile!



thanks!


----------



## Wagimawr

Fairest Epic said:


> Ok so the first one is me about a year ago...about 60 lbs less than i am now.
> the second one is about 2 years ago and about 20-30 lbs less than i am now. I dont have any new ones...just got a new laptop, so i'll let you know how i've changed. I've gotten bigger. haha. But yeah...at least 2 cup sizes and probably 1-2 pant sizes. haha. I'm about 6'0" and like 280 now.


stunning at any size 

(just let us know when you're sick of compliments, kthx )


----------



## bmann0413

Fairest Epic said:


> Ok so the first one is me about a year ago...about 60 lbs less than i am now.
> the second one is about 2 years ago and about 20-30 lbs less than i am now. I dont have any new ones...just got a new laptop, so i'll let you know how i've changed. I've gotten bigger. haha. But yeah...at least 2 cup sizes and probably 1-2 pant sizes. haha. I'm about 6'0" and like 280 now.



You're pretty... *goofy laugh*


----------



## Fairest Epic

haha *blush
...don't think i'll be getting tired any time soon...haha
( i actually did blush btw haha i am SUCH a dork)



Wagimawr said:


> stunning at any size
> 
> (just let us know when you're sick of compliments, kthx )


----------



## Fairest Epic

haha gracias



bmann0413 said:


> You're pretty... *goofy laugh*


----------



## thug27

Fairest Epic said:


> Ok so the first one is me about a year ago...about 60 lbs less than i am now.
> the second one is about 2 years ago and about 20-30 lbs less than i am now. I dont have any new ones...just got a new laptop, so i'll let you know how i've changed. I've gotten bigger. haha. But yeah...at least 2 cup sizes and probably 1-2 pant sizes. haha. I'm about 6'0" and like 280 now.




Woa! You got a great smile. It be nice to see the rest of those pics.:smitten:


----------



## SparkGirl

*Amazing how time flies...* 

View attachment me&he.jpg


View attachment MeWedding9MA13208419-0014.jpg


----------



## Fairest Epic

SparkGirl said:


> *Amazing how time flies...*



absolutely gorgeous!
I am hella jealous of your smile though!
I mean oh my goodness!


----------



## SparkGirl

*Well, thank you! :batting:*



Fairest Epic said:


> absolutely gorgeous!
> I am hella jealous of your smile though!
> I mean oh my goodness!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

SparkGirl said:


> *Amazing how time flies...*




Your delightful, gorgeous smile sure hasn't changed


----------



## Buckeye Born

SparkGirl, you are absolutely stunning in both pictures.


----------



## Wagimawr

SparkGirl said:


> *Amazing how time flies...*


Beautiful then and now!


----------



## c5vtman

The link does not work. I can't see your pictures.


----------



## SparkGirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Your delightful, gorgeous smile sure hasn't changed


Thank You....



Buckeye Born said:


> SparkGirl, you are absolutely stunning in both pictures.


Thank you....



Wagimawr said:


> Beautiful then and now!


And Thank you!!!

You sure know how to cheer up a girl


----------



## c5vtman

Honestly I was not trying to be a wiseguy, just that I checked my computer's software which is fine and all, just that I clicked on the links for whoever posted the pictures, and I get like an error response. Apparently the pictures were removed or something, I am just trying to make someone aware of this.


----------



## Timberwolf

c5vtman said:


> The link does not work. I can't see your pictures.





c5vtman said:


> Honestly I was not trying to be a wiseguy, just that I checked my computer's software which is fine and all, just that I clicked on the links for whoever posted the pictures, and I get like an error response. Apparently the pictures were removed or something, I am just trying to make someone aware of this.


Well, I think it would be easier to find out if we knew what post you are relating to...


----------



## porqueNo

Ok this is me at my fattest!!! (last week )
Size 8X 40-42

This is my only 'before' sorry its only a face 
Anywhoo
3X Size 26


Ciao!!!


----------



## ChaosElite

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ok this is my at age 17 in high school. Not my smallest but I was way smaller than I am now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Im at my heaviest now...




:kiss2::eat2: you look very good and realy nice in both pictures! :eat2::kiss2:


----------



## ChaosElite

Butterbelly said:


> Here are a couple comparison pictures of me.
> 
> In 2002/2003 at 105lbs, my thinnest since childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2005 at 278lbs, close to my highest weight of 289lbs.



WoW! which a amazing realy nice female development :eat2: and your profilpicture too :smitten:


----------



## technaut

porqueNo said:


> Ok this is me at my fattest!!! (last week )
> Size 8X 40-42
> 
> This is my only 'before' sorry its only a face
> Anywhoo
> 3X Size 26
> 
> 
> Ciao!!!



Thanx for the pic, very nice :bow: :eat2:


----------



## bbw_lover_86

BigCutieCindy said:


> I was skinny for about 2 days...lol. As a teenager I dropped 110 lbs during my 15th to 17th years. Within 2 years it all came back, plus more *shrug*
> 
> I was probably about 160 in the skinny pic, and it was taken in 1985. I'm not sure what year the fatter pic was taken, probably around 1990ish and I was around 370, maybe a bit more.
> 
> The last pic is my most recent, taken a couple of weeks ago at around 550...or more, haven't stepped on the scale recently.



You look amazing! I wish i lived in america! so many bigger women..... i dont think i've ever see a women that looked as big and as beautiful as you!!!! I need to get myself a sssssbbw


----------



## Oona

*Freshman Year of High School - Size 11 (?)*






*Arizona Vacation 3 Months ago (getting ready for bed) - Size 22*


I'll have to get a better recent picture and sorry for the crappy quality of the first picture... its a picture of a picture ^.-​


----------



## Buckeye Born

Oona, you are hot in both pics. Love the smile.


----------



## Oona

Buckeye Born said:


> Oona, you are hot in both pics. Love the smile.



Aww Thanks!!​


----------



## Hitman316

Fairest Epic said:


> Ok so the first one is me about a year ago...about 60 lbs less than i am now.
> the second one is about 2 years ago and about 20-30 lbs less than i am now. I dont have any new ones...just got a new laptop, so i'll let you know how i've changed. I've gotten bigger. haha. But yeah...at least 2 cup sizes and probably 1-2 pant sizes. haha. I'm about 6'0" and like 280 now.



Simply beautiful! :smitten::eat2:

That goes for all the ladies in this thread


----------



## sophias_dream

So I just got through all 35 PAGES!!! (In one sitting; I think my butt is permanantly implanted into this chair!). Now it's time for me. You may or may not remember me from a few years ago....

The first round of photos is from 2002/2003.... I weighed about 250.. I was working out and felt good about myself, although I still thought I was HUGE.



[/IMG]










The second set is one is from 2 years ago and I was about 270-275 (the hottie on my arm was my then boyfriend, now husband). 




The third round is from a few weeks ago... add 2 years and one baby and you can see I've filled out in all the right places to a pleasing 318. (I am 5'7").









Sophia


----------



## KHayes666

sophias_dream said:


> So I just got through all 35 PAGES!!! (In one sitting; I think my butt is permanantly implanted into this chair!). Now it's time for me. You may or may not remember me from a few years ago....
> 
> The first round of photos is from 2002/2003.... I weighed about 250.. I was working out and felt good about myself, although I still thought I was HUGE.
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second set is one is from 2 years ago and I was about 270-275 (the hottie on my arm was my then boyfriend, now husband).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third round is from a few weeks ago... add 2 years and one baby and you can see I've filled out in all the right places to a pleasing 318. (I am 5'7").
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophia



Imagine when you were around 250 lbs back in 03 someone from the future told you that you would gain 50 lbs after marrying and having a kid, would you believe it?


----------



## sophias_dream

No, I would have never believed that I would have been over 300 lbs and still looking good. (Although I was always curious what 300 lbs would feel like...)


----------



## KHayes666

sophias_dream said:


> No, I would have never believed that I would have been over 300 lbs and still looking good. (Although I was always curious what 300 lbs would feel like...)



lol well you have a loving family so I guess its a good deal then, take care and thanks for the update


----------



## stinkoman99999

Why made you decide to put on the weight?


----------



## Fairest Epic

sophias_dream said:


> So I just got through all 35 PAGES!!! (In one sitting; I think my butt is permanantly implanted into this chair!). Now it's time for me. You may or may not remember me from a few years ago....
> 
> The first round of photos is from 2002/2003.... I weighed about 250.. I was working out and felt good about myself, although I still thought I was HUGE.
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second set is one is from 2 years ago and I was about 270-275 (the hottie on my arm was my then boyfriend, now husband).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third round is from a few weeks ago... add 2 years and one baby and you can see I've filled out in all the right places to a pleasing 318. (I am 5'7").
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophia


umm...goegeous much?
i mean seriously knock out!!!

hee hee bonus points for making me wonder where the heck that third hand was coming from in that first one haha...i finally figured it out haha...


----------



## sophias_dream

First off thank you!

And second.. Stinko... It wasn't really a conscious decision... having a child really can change your body and metabolism!!!

Sophia


----------



## Richard Davion

'Looks'-like Your: "Floodoobardoobas" or "Aunty-Margarets" Have Expanded or is that from all the Exercise of Picking-up and Putting-down the Baby!!!??? >(*U^)<


----------



## snuffy2000

Fairest Epic said:


> Ok so the first one is me about a year ago...about 60 lbs less than i am now.
> the second one is about 2 years ago and about 20-30 lbs less than i am now. I dont have any new ones...just got a new laptop, so i'll let you know how i've changed. I've gotten bigger. haha. But yeah...at least 2 cup sizes and probably 1-2 pant sizes. haha. I'm about 6'0" and like 280 now.



/Drool, you're absolutely beautiful :blush::wubu:


----------



## Fairest Epic

awww! thanks a bunch!


----------



## vermillion

angel-1 said:


> SLAYER RULES!!!!!! And you're cute as hell:smitten:




ty so much


----------



## vermillion

Teeth said:


> :smitten::smitten::wubu: DAMN! WHAT A HOTTIE!!! :bow: I bow to your hottness!! I play guitar too! we should jam some time




lol
thanks
sure i love to jam....


----------



## plumsss

i know the wrong womans


----------



## eumeb

this is now (110kg) :





and this was 2002 (72kg) :





and this was 2001 (59kg) :


----------



## Gingembre

ClashCityRocker said:


> lenny kravitz??? sike...it's me. dressed as lenny kravitz for halloween.



Bloody hell, you are beeeaaaauuuuutiful! :smitten: Is this guy still around on here?!!! :batting: :blush:


----------



## Gingembre

Ooops, nearly forgot the point of the thread! I've never been skinny, not even relatively! But here are a coupla pics from about 4 years ago when I was thinnER!








And here's a coupla more recent ones:


----------



## eumeb

very nice...in both stadiums.


----------



## Gingembre

Aww, thank you!


----------



## KHayes666

Gingembre said:


> Ooops, nearly forgot the point of the thread! I've never been skinny, not even relatively! But here are a coupla pics from about 4 years ago when I was thinnER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a coupla more recent ones:



So pretty...before and after, both great ;-)


----------



## Richard Davion

The One of Gingembre [Which-Month is 'That'? >(*U^)<] Holding the Martini is Fan-fooking-Tastic (Lovely Aunty-Margarets) though I-Think Eumeb Could-do with some Serious Loovin' ... Ground-Zero BJ sort-R-thing. >(*U^)<


----------



## pudgy

Gingembre said:


> Ooops, nearly forgot the point of the thread! I've never been skinny, not even relatively! But here are a coupla pics from about 4 years ago when I was thinnER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a coupla more recent ones:


Wow! Definitely hotness going on here. I'm a sucker for the redheads! Especially the voluptuous ones!


----------



## Tychondarova

The skinniest pic I have a picture of (160), and about 2 years later, at 234, my fattest (taken a few days ago).

Enjoy ladies!

-Ty 

View attachment Early.jpg


View attachment 230 belly.jpg


----------



## Richard Davion

Well There-You-Go ... The 'Perfect' Bar-Fridge - Two Man-Cans and a Slab-to-Boot. Well-Done.


----------



## Gingembre

Thank for the compliments! Y'all are lovely on here!


----------



## MasterMike

You look amazing either way, but you're even more hot and sexy now! Another reason why I've always been a fool for redheads. The glasses make you look even cuter.


----------



## Gingembre

MadMike R5D4 said:


> You look amazing either way, but you're even more hot and sexy now! Another reason why I've always been a fool for redheads. The glasses make you look even cuter.



I think this is the loveliest thing anyone's ever said to me! :blush: :happy:


----------



## Russell Williams

It has been said, "Early to rise and early to bed, makes a girl healthy but socially dead."

In 10th grade the teacher started off with, "Early to bed and early to rise," and I finished off with, "and your girl goes out with other guys."


----------



## samoacookie

My thinnest just before grad school 5 years ago & fattest (now). Apparently I've swapped ice cream for sun exposure.


----------



## Fairest Epic

samoacookie said:


> My thinnest just before grad school 5 years ago & fattest (now). Apparently I've swapped ice cream for sun exposure.



absolutely beautiful in both pictures!

i absolutely adore how curvacious you look in the last picture...i was like "damn"...haha.


----------



## KHayes666

samoacookie said:


> My thinnest just before grad school 5 years ago & fattest (now). Apparently I've swapped ice cream for sun exposure.



I could use some sun exposure myself, thanks for the update


----------



## Seth Warren

samoacookie said:


> My thinnest just before grad school 5 years ago & fattest (now). Apparently I've swapped ice cream for sun exposure.




Sun bad, ice cream good.


----------



## samoacookie

Fairest Epic said:


> absolutely beautiful in both pictures!
> 
> i absolutely adore how curvacious you look in the last picture...i was like "damn"...haha.



Awww - thanks -it seems as though shockingly big butts are very fashionable these days


----------



## Markt

samoacookie said:


> Awww - thanks -it seems as though shockingly big butts are very fashionable these days



Very cute...swapping ice cream for uva sun...adorable. 

ps are you in IT? Ever hear of VMware (my company)?
Just curious...

mark

myspace.com/marknyc


----------



## hardyloppmann

Here's my result of seven years eating without any diet 

Some people may think that I looked better before, but I feel much more comfortable now. I really enjoy the feeling of my belly :wubu: 

View attachment beforeandafter.jpg


----------



## pudgy

That is darn impressive. I envy thee.

Do you have weights for those pics?


----------



## hardyloppmann

pudgy said:


> That is darn impressive. I envy thee.
> 
> Do you have weights for those pics?



Thanks! 

Yes, I do: On the first pic I was around 178lbs and on the second one I was at 287lbs. And I think at the moment it is surely even above 290lbs (My appetite is growing as big as my belly does :eat1: )



Hardy


----------



## Skyseer

samoacookie said:


> My thinnest just before grad school 5 years ago & fattest (now). Apparently I've swapped ice cream for sun exposure.



Looks like you're hiding a mighty fine backside. Love the hips.
:bounce:


----------



## samoacookie

Skyseer said:


> Looks like you're hiding a mighty fine backside. Love the hips.
> :bounce:



LOL - you caught me.


----------



## tioobs

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ok this is my at age 17 in high school. Not my smallest but I was way smaller than I am now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Im at my heaviest now...



I love the second one. If your bellie button appears, il should be the best for me !:eat2:


----------



## GermanChris

Nice to see you chubby, but you should become really fat.

GermanChris


----------



## likeitmatters

hardyloppmann said:


> Here's my result of seven years eating without any diet
> 
> Some people may think that I looked better before, but I feel much more comfortable now. I really enjoy the feeling of my belly :wubu:




pretty impressive sir and what size shirt did you go from to what size now and pants size?

as we say in the south, you are building a nice shed over the tools...


:bow:


----------



## Mikey

samoacookie said:


> My thinnest just before grad school 5 years ago & fattest (now). Apparently I've swapped ice cream for sun exposure.



Very good trade!!


----------



## dodo

The shock, and the pleasure, is all ours.



samoacookie said:


> Awww - thanks -it seems as though shockingly big butts are very fashionable these days


----------



## PeacefulGem

I put this together yesterday. It shows what I looked like and what size I was at different ages. In the first picture I was 18 and around 420 lbs. In the second I was 19 or 20 and I think I was around 300 - 320. The third pic was right before I was 21 and I was about 220 lbs. The last pic is pretty recent, maybe a year old, and I am 26 and around 440 lbs.


----------



## Seth Warren

PeacefulGem said:


> I put this together yesterday. It shows what I looked like and what size I was at different ages. In the first picture I was 18 and around 420 lbs. In the second I was 19 or 20 and I think I was around 300 - 320. The third pic was right before I was 21 and I was about 220 lbs. The last pic is pretty recent, maybe a year old, and I am 26 and around 440 lbs.



So, you've come full-circle then? 

Regardless, you're a cutie.


----------



## thepiscn

samoacookie said:


> My thinnest just before grad school 5 years ago & fattest (now). Apparently I've swapped ice cream for sun exposure.



Oh wow, you are super cute!


----------



## Amatrix

so i moved to NY when i was like 17 and lost all my photographs up until then...
i found these on friends myspaces, and such.

the first one... junior high. im such a badass... watch them horns. considered fat, size16. 






second one, strict diet and exercise. running miles, swimming fathoms and steel abs.ignore the swirly thingy... was an obnoxious tshirt, that said in big pink letter... "sweet caress" your grandmothers. size 10/12 starting 10th grade???






3rd is return of the horns... and started to gain back.starting high school...:happy:size 22





about 3 months ago-ish. size 26/28.





and recent one... size 30/32. still loving my curves...





love all the other pics here... :happy:


----------



## bmann0413

PeacefulGem said:


> I put this together yesterday. It shows what I looked like and what size I was at different ages. In the first picture I was 18 and around 420 lbs. In the second I was 19 or 20 and I think I was around 300 - 320. The third pic was right before I was 21 and I was about 220 lbs. The last pic is pretty recent, maybe a year old, and I am 26 and around 440 lbs.



Wow, so you were up and then you went down and then back up? Pretty cool!


----------



## bmann0413

Amatrix said:


> so i moved to NY when i was like 17 and lost all my photographs up until then...
> i found these on friends myspaces, and such.
> 
> the first one... junior high. im such a badass... watch them horns. considered fat, size16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second one, strict diet and exercise. running miles, swimming fathoms and steel abs.ignore the swirly thingy... was an obnoxious tshirt, that said in big pink letter... "sweet caress" your grandmothers. size 10/12 starting 10th grade???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd is return of the horns... and started to gain back.starting high school...:happy:size 22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 3 months ago-ish. size 26/28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and recent one... size 30/32. still loving my curves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love all the other pics here... :happy:



Time to build a time machine... she was hot back then and she's hot now, so if I could go back in time and ask her out, I could change history and have Amatrix going out with me! Muhahahahahahahahaha!

Okay, yeah, she was hot then, and she's hot now! :wubu:


----------



## Amatrix

bmann0413 said:


> Time to build a time machine... she was hot back then and she's hot now, so if I could go back in time and ask her out, I could change history and have Amatrix going out with me! Muhahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> Okay, yeah, she was hot then, and she's hot now! :wubu:


thanks Bmann!

i will be honest with you... "then" i wasnt such a happy camper... i was very angry and rude alot of the time.

i honestly remember once a dude asked me to a dance when i was younger, he looked kinda like you, no glasses though...
and i kicked him in the balls... then asked him if he still wanted to take me.

not that boys were icky... i was just into certain rough guys then.


----------



## Cellphone111

samoacookie said:


> My thinnest just before grad school 5 years ago & fattest (now). Apparently I've swapped ice cream for sun exposure.



simply lovely


----------



## Mezmerized187

Me about 3 maybe 4 years ago..... I was about 200lbs...






this is me as of May 3rd 2008 getting ready for my Senior Prom about 350lbs






What do u think????


----------



## PeacefulGem

You look absolutely stunning in your prom dress!


----------



## Famouslastwords

You do! I never went to prom but now I'm jealous. I want a dress like that!


----------



## Mezmerized187

Famouslastwords said:


> You do! I never went to prom but now I'm jealous. I want a dress like that!





PeacefulGem said:


> You look absolutely stunning in your prom dress!




Thank you so much! 
I felt like a princess in that dress! Jordan, (Superman73), loves it too. Lol. He's not the guy in the background.... thats my ex Justin.... He offered to take me seeing as Jordan is in MD...


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Aww, mezmerized you are so cute. n_n


----------



## Mezmerized187

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Aww, mezmerized you are so cute. n_n



Aww, Thank you!! ur not 2 bad urself! 
<3 Katelyn


----------



## TropicalFish

Hi all, I'm new and from the San Francisco Bay area. This is the most recent picture of me at around 365-ish. I don't have any of my body because I've always been embarrassed of it, but hopefully hanging out here will help me be more comfortable.


----------



## samoacookie

TropicalFish said:


> Hi all, I'm new and from the San Francisco Bay area. This is the most recent picture of me at around 365-ish. I don't have any of my body because I've always been embarrassed of it, but hopefully hanging out here will help me be more comfortable.



Welcome TropicalFish! Glad you are here


----------



## wrench13

samoacookie said:


> My thinnest just before grad school 5 years ago & fattest (now). Apparently I've swapped ice cream for sun exposure.



Cute in all three, but HOT in the last one!


----------



## Duniwin

Mezmerized187 said:


> What do u think????



I think that's a beautiful picture, love that dress!


----------



## johnnny2005

Mezmerized you look great!


----------



## duraznos

hehe it's funny cuz i've been fat since i hit puberty... so this is my skinniest picture:

View attachment skinnyme.jpg


i was like 8 there, lol and like 60 pounds or something...

and i'm pretty much as fat as i've ever been now so here's me a few weeks ago at about 296...

View attachment spring2 002-2.jpg


I have no idea why i have that look on my face though! hehehe


----------



## Waxwing

Amatrix said:


> . was an obnoxious tshirt, that said in big pink letter... "sweet caress" your grandmothers.



"sweet caress"? Ah, I haven't seen that outside of SA. Good times.


----------



## Amatrix

Waxwing said:


> "sweet caress"? Ah, I haven't seen that outside of SA. Good times.



someone got the reference!


yes... the shirt didnt actually say "sweet caress" it pretty much said the f-bomb.

BUT- i recently learned that some people at SA hate fat people... and im a fat people.

so i didnt mention the SA forums. which i lurk in now... funny stuff there *minus all the poo-poo hating... *


----------



## Waxwing

Amatrix said:


> someone got the reference!
> 
> 
> yes... the shirt didnt actually say "sweet caress" it pretty much said the f-bomb.
> 
> BUT- i recently learned that some people at SA hate fat people... and im a fat people.
> 
> so i didnt mention the SA forums. which i lurk in now... funny stuff there *minus all the poo-poo hating... *



hello, goon.


----------



## Cellphone111

Waxwing said:


> hello, goon.



stairs lololol


----------



## Waxwing

Cellphone111 said:


> stairs lololol



protected.

ok, we have to stop that. 

/derail


----------



## Amatrix

Waxwing said:


> hello, goon.



*waves*


----------



## Cellphone111

Waxwing said:


> protected.
> 
> ok, we have to stop that.
> 
> /derail



Sorry, couldn't be helped.

now...
/derail


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Mezmerized187 said:


> Me about 3 maybe 4 years ago..... I was about 200lbs...
> 
> 
> 
> this is me as of May 3rd 2008 getting ready for my Senior Prom about 350lbs
> 
> 
> 
> What do u think????



cute then...
..._beautiful_ now!


----------



## Mezmerized187

Duniwin said:


> I think that's a beautiful picture, love that dress!





johnnny2005 said:


> Mezmerized you look great!





disconnectedsmile said:


> cute then...
> ..._beautiful_ now!



Thank you all! Since I've been on this site, my confidence level has been boosted soooo much and I owe it all to all of you! Thanks so much! Now I feel beautiful.


----------



## Pearalicious

This post makes me want to find some pics from when I was younger and put them online... 

I know that the last time I was skinny was back when I was 4 or 5. 

I'll be seeing family this weekend and will see if I can find any.


----------



## tioobs

PeacefulGem said:


> I put this together yesterday. It shows what I looked like and what size I was at different ages. In the first picture I was 18 and around 420 lbs. In the second I was 19 or 20 and I think I was around 300 - 320. The third pic was right before I was 21 and I was about 220 lbs. The last pic is pretty recent, maybe a year old, and I am 26 and around 440 lbs.



:wubu: congratulations


----------



## tioobs

Mezmerized187 said:


> Me about 3 maybe 4 years ago..... I was about 200lbs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is me as of May 3rd 2008 getting ready for my Senior Prom about 350lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do u think????


I think, I'd like to be the guy just close to you


----------



## Mezmerized187

tioobs said:


> I think, I'd like to be the guy just close to you



The one behind me? Hehe. Thanks!


----------



## johnnny2005

Looking good Mezmerized187


----------



## Mezmerized187

johnnny2005 said:


> Looking good Mezmerized187



Thanks Love!

<3 Katelyn:kiss2:


----------



## pendulous

Mezmerized187 said:


>



Absolutely stunning. Did you have fun?


----------



## pendulous

Amatrix said:


>



Now it look like an artistic rendition of hunger.


----------



## pendulous

Amatrix said:


> and recent one... size 30/32. still loving my curves...



I'm loving them too.


----------



## Mezmerized187

pendulous said:


> Absolutely stunning. Did you have fun?



I had a blast, except the asshole behind me was being well... an asshole and kinda had me crying all night....


----------



## pendulous

Mezmerized187 said:


> I had a blast, except the asshole behind me was being well... an asshole and kinda had me crying all night....



Well that sucks. I'm quite glad that British schools don't really have the prom. There are balls or dances or whatever, but none of them have the significance placed on the the prom. Then again everything I assume I understand about prom night I learned from Hollywood.

Good Buffy episode though...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

pendulous said:


> Well that sucks. I'm quite glad that British schools don't really have the prom. There are balls or dances or whatever, but none of them have the significance placed on the the prom. Then again everything I assume I understand about prom night I learned from Hollywood.
> 
> Good Buffy episode though...



Aren't proms becoming more prominent here though? I have heard things on other UK websites and magazines about proms...so I think it is the beginning of the end.

I have to say though...my prom was a friggen blast!


----------



## Gingembre

Yeah i think they are becomming more prominent here. Partly I think it's just a name change - what used to be called a "ball" is now being called a "prom".....however, I think the trend is definitely starting to creep accross the pond. Only a matter of time before we've our own prom kings & queens and the whole shebang!


----------



## Amatrix

pendulous said:


> Now it look like an artistic rendition of hunger.



lol, i didnt want to get banned for what it said.
i used some tool in photbuckets new editing thing.

but i agree, was very hungry then.


----------



## Amatrix

pendulous said:


> I'm loving them too.



thanks!


----------



## Bluebird

After years of being fed up of being thin I am now start to gain weight and get flabby biiger by the weeks. 

View attachment slim.jpg


View attachment my belly.jpg


----------



## MoonGoddess

Skinniest- 27 years ago







Heaviest- earlier this year (I have lost a bit since then due to chemo)


----------



## Brazilian FASP

You Are So Hot....


----------



## MoonGoddess

_Me? Thank you so much!_


----------



## stuffedbellylover

> Heaviest- earlier this year (I have lost a bit since then due to chemo)



Oh I´m sorry... I hope you will be healthy again soon!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## angel-1

MoonGoddess, you are a sexy classy woman:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## kaptajnvom

hi hardiloppmann,what a fascinating fat belly you carry,must be wonderfull to feel it wobble and jiggle when you walk


----------



## MoonGoddess

stuffedbellylover said:


> Oh I´m sorry... I hope you will be healthy again soon!
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Chris



_Thank you Chris! I am much better now...in part due to taking better care of myself. _


----------



## MoonGoddess

angel-1 said:


> MoonGoddess, you are a sexy classy woman:bow::bow::bow:



_And you are such a sweetheart! Thank you so much...._


----------



## HollyGirl

i dont have any pictures, but at 17 i weighted 98 lbs, and now i't 30 i'm about 275.


----------



## Cheesy

My lowest weight at my height (5'9") is 148lbs, in high school. Right now I'm 270lbs. It wasn't intentional, just the usual, you know, freshmen 15, sophomore 15, junior 15...

Obviously left is old, right is new!


----------



## likeitmatters

Cheesy said:


> My lowest weight at my height (5'9") is 148lbs, in high school. Right now I'm 270lbs. It wasn't intentional, just the usual, you know, freshmen 15, sophomore 15, junior 15...
> 
> Obviously left is old, right is new!




any gal that gets you should feel honored to have a good looking man such as yourself..

:bow:


----------



## Cheesy

likeitmatters said:


> any gal that gets you should feel honored to have a good looking man such as yourself..
> 
> :bow:



:blush:

Thank you


----------



## likeitmatters

just wondering what is the size difference in pants and shirt with each picture?

and on a more personal level..your belly is very impressive!



:happy:


----------



## Cheesy

likeitmatters said:


> just wondering what is the size difference in pants and shirt with each picture?
> 
> and on a more personal level..your belly is very impressive!
> 
> 
> 
> :happy:



Hmm, I don't really remember what size the pants in the first picture were honestly. I believe 28" waist... pants on the right are 44" waist. Can't really tell you much about shirt size, except to say mediums have long given way to XL and bigger


----------



## Amatrix

Cheesy said:


> My lowest weight at my height (5'9") is 148lbs, in high school. Right now I'm 270lbs. It wasn't intentional, just the usual, you know, freshmen 15, sophomore 15, junior 15...
> 
> Obviously left is old, right is new!



wowza.
:happy:

you look great at both!


----------



## KHayes666

Love how this thread is still going


----------



## Cheesy

Amatrix said:


> wowza.
> :happy:
> 
> you look great at both!



:wubu:Thanks!!


----------



## liz (di-va)

View attachment 43274

taken...5 seconds apart! hah!
from no double chins...to many


----------



## Suze

^
how did you do THAT?!?:shocked:


----------



## Tooz

susieQ said:


> ^
> how did you do THAT?!?:shocked:



Hydroxycut, natch.


----------



## Waxwing

Tooz said:


> Hydroxycut, natch.



Truly a wonder pill.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Tooz said:


> Hydroxycut, natch.



Yeah, that stuff! What is that stuff? It's like Oreos, isn't it.


----------



## KHayes666

liz (di-va) said:


> View attachment 43274
> 
> taken...5 seconds apart! hah!
> from no double chins...to many



You must be a magician lol ;-)


----------



## angel-1

liz (di-va) said:


> View attachment 43274
> 
> taken...5 seconds apart! hah!
> from no double chins...to many



You have the kind of chins A man would love to bury his nose in.:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## asurname

I've been the same weight since I was 15 (125) until I went to the hospital and lost a few pounds during recovery - hopefully I'll gain it back, and then some!

First pic is me at 122. Second pic is me a little heavier after a serious stuffing. 

View attachment 0618080026.jpg


View attachment 0618080029.jpg


----------



## doublethink

Here's my contribution ...


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Double,
You look just like my bff's (from high school) little brother in that top photo. He was so cute, but he use to sit on me and tickle me! Thanks for sharing and welcome!


----------



## doublethink

lol thank you Magnolia, I wonder if he'll grow up the same way as me lol!


----------



## exhippiedude

skinny to fat


----------



## exhippiedude

Oops...One more time


----------



## nlittle1011

The skinniest pic was about when I was 18 and the fattest was this morning. 

View attachment 4.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


----------



## exhippiedude

Very nice gain...sexy and round!


----------



## nlittle1011

exhippiedude said:


> Very nice gain...sexy and round!



Thanks, it appears to have a mind of its own LOL


----------



## KHayes666

nlittle1011 said:


> Thanks, it appears to have a mind of its own LOL



You're very pretty, don't let anyone tell you otherwise. Head to toe, true beauty ;-)


----------



## nlittle1011

KHayes666 said:


> You're very pretty, don't let anyone tell you otherwise. Head to toe, true beauty ;-)



Thanks, you are very sweet!


----------



## Kortana

My Smallest...at 4 years old:

View attachment n513172468_52701_1170.jpg


Getting Chubbier....at 10 years old:

View attachment n513172468_52697_168.jpg


At 25,filling out nicely:

View attachment b&W.jpg


Last Year at 30..Fatty on a Dino!:

View attachment dino.jpg


----------



## Fairest Epic

Kortana said:


> My Smallest...at 4 years old:
> 
> 
> Getting Chubbier....at 10 years old:
> 
> At 25,filling out nicely:
> 
> Last Year at 30..Fatty on a Dino!:



wowza woman! meow! especially those last two pics! i wish i could go grab a sheet and maybe a dino or two and look that hawt!
sheesh!:wubu:


----------



## Kortana

Fairest Epic said:


> wowza woman! meow! especially those last two pics! i wish i could go grab a sheet and maybe a dino or two and look that hawt!
> sheesh!:wubu:



Why thank you darlin' 

(Absolutely LOVE the pic on your profile too! beautiful!)


----------



## KHayes666

Kortana said:


> My Smallest...at 4 years old:
> 
> View attachment 45831
> 
> 
> Getting Chubbier....at 10 years old:
> 
> View attachment 45832
> 
> 
> At 25,filling out nicely:
> 
> View attachment 45833
> 
> 
> Last Year at 30..Fatty on a Dino!:
> 
> View attachment 45834



Hahahahaha @ the 10 year old pic doing an Ancient Egyptian pose, so adorable ;-)


----------



## Amatrix

Kortana said:


> My Smallest...at 4 years old:
> 
> 
> Getting Chubbier....at 10 years old:
> 
> 
> At 25,filling out nicely:
> 
> 
> Last Year at 30..Fatty on a Dino!:
> 
> 
> 
> um hawt.:eat2:
> 
> wanna make out?:happy:


----------



## Kortana

Amatrix said:


> Kortana said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Smallest...at 4 years old:
> 
> 
> Getting Chubbier....at 10 years old:
> 
> 
> At 25,filling out nicely:
> 
> 
> Last Year at 30..Fatty on a Dino!:
> 
> 
> 
> um hawt.:eat2:
> 
> wanna make out?:happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with you ?
> 
> Uh yeah...fer sure :wubu:
Click to expand...


----------



## KHayes666

Amatrix said:


> Kortana said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Smallest...at 4 years old:
> 
> 
> Getting Chubbier....at 10 years old:
> 
> 
> At 25,filling out nicely:
> 
> 
> Last Year at 30..Fatty on a Dino!:
> 
> 
> 
> um hawt.:eat2:
> 
> wanna make out?:happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol Amatrix.....u should do an update for this thread
Click to expand...


----------



## Amatrix

KHayes666 said:


> Amatrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol Amatrix.....u should do an update for this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i posted a picture in the thread of belly library...
> i had a few pics...
> i will work on it.:happy:
> 
> cuz i kinda lost some weight... i was at 362, then i was up to an awesome 378... then got knocked down to 365 again.
> 
> been working nights and stuff. no time to eatz.
Click to expand...


----------



## Amatrix

Kortana said:


> Amatrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> with you ?
> 
> Uh yeah...fer sure :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best thing in Canada would be some loving from miss Kortana.
> its on my list of things to see/do.
> 
> lolz.
Click to expand...


----------



## bigirlover

I think I like what's going on here! 



Amatrix said:


> Kortana said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Smallest...at 4 years old:
> 
> 
> Getting Chubbier....at 10 years old:
> 
> 
> At 25,filling out nicely:
> 
> 
> Last Year at 30..Fatty on a Dino!:
> 
> 
> 
> um hawt.:eat2:
> 
> wanna make out?:happy:
Click to expand...


----------



## Amatrix

because he asked nicely.







i dont have pictures from like 2003-2007. was living with someone in NYC, and ended up having to leave. found out all my things were in the trash. used my old myspace pictures again.:happy:

i didnt use the infamous grey slacks one... because i actually got up to a 32/34 size like in my profile picture. was VERY happy.

started working and literally lost a ton of weight. just keeps coming off really. im back to my march 2008 weight again.  oh well. it happens.


----------



## Kortana

Amatrix said:


> because he asked nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont have pictures from like 2003-2007. was living with someone in NYC, and ended up having to leave. found out all my things were in the trash. used my old myspace pictures again.:happy:
> 
> i didnt use the infamous grey slacks one... because i actually got up to a 32/34 size like in my profile picture. was VERY happy.
> 
> started working and literally lost a ton of weight. just keeps coming off really. im back to my march 2008 weight again.  oh well. it happens.



oh yeah, that's my girl crush right there!

WOW. Your a knock out!

LOVE the bikini !

:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## KHayes666

Amatrix said:


> because he asked nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont have pictures from like 2003-2007. was living with someone in NYC, and ended up having to leave. found out all my things were in the trash. used my old myspace pictures again.:happy:
> 
> i didnt use the infamous grey slacks one... because i actually got up to a 32/34 size like in my profile picture. was VERY happy.
> 
> started working and literally lost a ton of weight. just keeps coming off really. im back to my march 2008 weight again.  oh well. it happens.



365, 265, 378, 178....numbers dont matter to me, I like you just the way you are. The smile on your beautiful face is all I need to see and Im good . 

take care hun


----------



## Amatrix

Kortana said:


> oh yeah, that's my girl crush right there!
> 
> WOW. Your a knock out!
> 
> LOVE the bikini !
> 
> :eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:



:blush:
so i have an international crush now...:eat2:



KHayes666 said:


> 365, 265, 378, 178....numbers dont matter to me, I like you just the way you are. The smile on your beautiful face is all I need to see and Im good .
> 
> take care hun



thanks...and i am.
just been really busy.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Amatrix said:


> because he asked nicely.
> 
> i dont have pictures from like 2003-2007. was living with someone in NYC, and ended up having to leave. found out all my things were in the trash. used my old myspace pictures again.:happy:
> 
> i didnt use the infamous grey slacks one... because i actually got up to a 32/34 size like in my profile picture. was VERY happy.
> 
> started working and literally lost a ton of weight. just keeps coming off really. im back to my march 2008 weight again.  oh well. it happens.


the emoticons imposed into the pics make this post both sexy and informative.


----------



## Amatrix

disconnectedsmile said:


> the emoticons imposed into the pics make this post both sexy and informative.



thank you... i am also known for my awesome usage of the ^_^ or O_O, instead of the regular ones.

lol

thank you. :bow:


----------



## ThatIsThat

I feel a little silly contributing to this thread because my differences are clearly not as impressive as most of the people here, but I think this thread is such a cool idea!

My heaviest, age 16 and about 135 lbs:


My thinnest, last year 105 lbs... I was too thin :/:


Me now... I think about 115. Sorry for the random costume but it shows the body the best hahah:


----------



## SoVerySoft

CherchezLaFemme said:


> I feel a little silly contributing to this thread because my differences are clearly not as impressive as most of the people here, but I think this thread is such a cool idea!



Cute pics and you really can see the difference. Doesn't take 100s of pounds to show up as curves. Thanks for chiming in and joining the fun!


----------



## Shosh

SoVerySoft said:


> Cute pics and you really can see the difference. Doesn't take 100s of pounds to show up as curves. Thanks for chiming in and joining the fun!



I agree. We are all different and we should embrace that.


----------



## thatgirl08

Skinniest I can remember being - around 13. Like 210 or so? Um, forgive the sunburn. I just came back from Fat Camp actually. Ha.






Fattest - this picture isn't technically my fattest because it was like 20 pounds ago but I can't find a better one so whatever. I was like 290 here.


----------



## Shosh

thatgirl08 said:


> Skinniest I can remember being - around 13. Like 210 or so? Um, forgive the sunburn. I just came back from Fat Camp actually. Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fattest - this picture isn't technically my fattest because it was like 20 pounds ago but I can't find a better one so whatever.



Lovely. Nice to see your face.


----------



## thatgirl08

Susannah said:


> Lovely. Nice to see your face.



Thanks. :]


----------



## JMCGB

thatgirl08 said:


> Skinniest I can remember being - around 13. Like 210 or so? Um, forgive the sunburn. I just came back from Fat Camp actually. Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fattest - this picture isn't technically my fattest because it was like 20 pounds ago but I can't find a better one so whatever. I was like 290 here.



Very pretty, and I love the darker hair. Great smile as well!


----------



## sprint45_45

thatgirl08 said:


> Skinniest I can remember being - around 13. Like 210 or so? Um, forgive the sunburn. I just came back from Fat Camp actually. Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fattest - this picture isn't technically my fattest because it was like 20 pounds ago but I can't find a better one so whatever. I was like 290 here.



just amazing


----------



## Red Raven

thatgirl08 said:


> Skinniest I can remember being - around 13. Like 210 or so? Um, forgive the sunburn. I just came back from Fat Camp actually. Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fattest - this picture isn't technically my fattest because it was like 20 pounds ago but I can't find a better one so whatever. I was like 290 here.



wow your really pretty


----------



## ThatIsThat

thatgirl08 said:


> Skinniest I can remember being - around 13. Like 210 or so? Um, forgive the sunburn. I just came back from Fat Camp actually. Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fattest - this picture isn't technically my fattest because it was like 20 pounds ago but I can't find a better one so whatever. I was like 290 here.


You are sooo pretty!! :wubu:


----------



## nrj1986

thatgirl08 said:


> Fattest - this picture isn't technically my fattest because it was like 20 pounds ago but I can't find a better one so whatever. I was like 290 here.



I rarely comment on picture threads in the internet but I have to make an exception today. You look really, really cute! Awesome pic... :wubu:


----------



## Shosh

CherchezLaFemme said:


> I feel a little silly contributing to this thread because my differences are clearly not as impressive as most of the people here, but I think this thread is such a cool idea!
> 
> My heaviest, age 16 and about 135 lbs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thinnest, last year 105 lbs... I was too thin :/:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me now... I think about 115. Sorry for the random costume but it shows the body the best hahah:



Nice pics.


----------



## Buffetbelly

Mmmmm...Fat Camp Rebound!
Hey, wouldn't that be a great name for a rock band?


----------



## thatgirl08

Aw, thanks everyone.

& yes very good band name:]


----------



## collared Princess

here is a picture of me at 22 and a pic of me now..:eat1: 

View attachment resized silver.jpg


View attachment resized dress.jpg


----------



## Tad

collared Princess said:


> here is a picture of me at 22 and a pic of me now..:eat1:



Wow, your hairstyle really changed!

(what, that wasn't the before and after you were pointing out? There was another change?  )


----------



## collared Princess

yes edx I know I look just about the same....cough cough...:eat1:..thanks for noticing my hair style change:bounce:that is my biggest change isnt it..??..lol...lol


----------



## Tad

collared Princess said:


> yes edx I know I look just about the same....cough cough...:eat1:..thanks for noticing my hair style change:bounce:that is my biggest change isnt it..??..lol...lol



Well......at the risk of insulting your 22-year-old-self, in the older pic you look kind of hesitant and unsure of yourself. The clothing was probably the very thing in the day, but the body language doesn't suggest you felt very much like the very thing yourself. 

In the newer pic you look confident, comfortable in your skin, like you know who you are and are comfortable with that person. There is a real 'here I am, can you handle that' feel about the pic.

The rest is mere details.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

edx said:


> Well......at the risk of insulting your 22-year-old-self, in the older pic you look kind of hesitant and unsure of yourself. The clothing was probably the very thing in the day, but the body language doesn't suggest you felt very much like the very thing yourself.
> 
> In the newer pic you look confident, comfortable in your skin, like you know who you are and are comfortable with that person. There is a real 'here I am, can you handle that' feel about the pic.
> 
> The rest is mere details.



I agree, she does look way more confident and happy now  

Great pics, Donna


----------



## Famouslastwords

thatgirl08 said:


> Skinniest I can remember being - around 13. Like 210 or so? Um, forgive the sunburn. I just came back from Fat Camp actually. Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fattest - this picture isn't technically my fattest because it was like 20 pounds ago but I can't find a better one so whatever. I was like 290 here.



You must be really tall because you really wear your weight well. I'd never guess that you weighed over 200.


----------



## thatgirl08

Famouslastwords said:


> You must be really tall because you really wear your weight well. I'd never guess that you weighed over 200.



People tell me that all the time actually but I'm only 5'7"! Maybe it's the hoodie I'm wearing?


----------



## Imp

CherchezLaFemme said:


> I feel a little silly contributing to this thread because my differences are clearly not as impressive as most of the people here, but I think this thread is such a cool idea!
> 
> My heaviest, age 16 and about 135 lbs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thinnest, last year 105 lbs... I was too thin :/:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me now... I think about 115. Sorry for the random costume but it shows the body the best hahah:



Well, to quote others...

"your pretty"


----------



## stuffedbellylover

Nice pics dear "Thatgirl"!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## KendraLee

I just came across these old face pics. Sorry I dont have a full body pic for comparison, wish I did. Lowest was 5 years ago at 245 and now at 280 + probably 

View attachment skinnyme.jpg


View attachment k3.jpg


View attachment pick2.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

Aw you look pretty at either weight Kendra.


----------



## Shosh

KendraLee said:


> I just came across these old face pics. Sorry I dont have a full body pic for comparison, wish I did. Lowest was 5 years ago at 245 and now at 280 + probably



Once again, beautiful photos Kendra. You really are stunning. You should do plus size modelling.


----------



## KendraLee

thankyou thatgirl and thankyou Susannah. Feeling a little down so your compliments are certainly welcome.


----------



## bmann0413

collared Princess said:


> here is a picture of me at 22 and a pic of me now..:eat1:



Wow, that's a BIG change... for the better though, right? :happy:


----------



## bmann0413

thatgirl08 said:


> Skinniest I can remember being - around 13. Like 210 or so? Um, forgive the sunburn. I just came back from Fat Camp actually. Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fattest - this picture isn't technically my fattest because it was like 20 pounds ago but I can't find a better one so whatever. I was like 290 here.



You're puuuuurdy... :blush:


----------



## bmann0413

CherchezLaFemme said:


> I feel a little silly contributing to this thread because my differences are clearly not as impressive as most of the people here, but I think this thread is such a cool idea!
> 
> My heaviest, age 16 and about 135 lbs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thinnest, last year 105 lbs... I was too thin :/:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me now... I think about 115. Sorry for the random costume but it shows the body the best hahah:



Either way it goes you were and still is a hottie... :smitten:


----------



## intraultra

KendraLee said:


> I just came across these old face pics. Sorry I dont have a full body pic for comparison, wish I did. Lowest was 5 years ago at 245 and now at 280 + probably



You are seriously gorgeous. That dress is beautiful too! (I'm assuming it's a dress and not a top  )


----------



## KendraLee

intraultra said:


> You are seriously gorgeous. That dress is beautiful too! (I'm assuming it's a dress and not a top  )



thankyou and yep its a dress


----------



## maddie minx

ok so this is me at like 150-160 you can't really see my body that much but it's the only one i could find i was really self conscious then so i never took full body shots 




and this is me now at 210





(IT'S NICE TO BE IMPORTANT BUT IT'S MORE IMPORTANT TO BE NICE)


----------



## collared Princess

Yes Bhmm..the change is definalty for the better !!!!:eat1:


----------



## disconnectedsmile

thatgirl08 said:


> I was like 290 here.


teh kyoot! :happy:


----------



## KendraLee

I know I've recently posted here but I've been going crazy going through old pictures and scanning them onto the computer and I found some body pics. First pic over 300 size 28. highest was around 330 but I didnt take many pics back then. second pic my 30th birthday probably around 250 size 20 

View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 30th 001.jpg


----------



## bunzarella

sorry for the costume but that was my job...

that was me in highschool...probably 200ish pounds

the next one is me in hollywood at 375ish...

I had better pics but those were too big to post I guess... 

View attachment Sabarett and Rachel.jpg


View attachment hollywood.jpg


----------



## fato

this is me in summer 2005 and me in may 2008...
see me on my group
http://it.groups.yahoo.com/group/christianisgettingfat/ 

View attachment 2008.jpg


View attachment 20.jpg


----------



## Caine

KendraLee said:


> I know I've recently posted here but I've been going crazy going through old pictures and scanning them onto the computer and I found some body pics. First pic over 300 size 28. highest was around 330 but I didnt take many pics back then. second pic my 30th birthday probably around 250 size 20



Wow Kendra, you're just as hot then as you are now, wouldn't say BETTER, but you're a beautiful gal at any size really, you just look amazing!


----------



## KHayes666

bunzarella said:


> sorry for the costume but that was my job...
> 
> that was me in highschool...probably 200ish pounds
> 
> the next one is me in hollywood at 375ish...
> 
> I had better pics but those were too big to post I guess...



You are soooooooo adorable, thanks for posting


----------



## KendraLee

Caine said:


> Wow Kendra, you're just as hot then as you are now, wouldn't say BETTER, but you're a beautiful gal at any size really, you just look amazing!



Thankyou Caine, you always say nice things to me.


----------



## bexy

Fairest Epic said:


> Ok so the first one is me about a year ago...about 60 lbs less than i am now.
> the second one is about 2 years ago and about 20-30 lbs less than i am now. I dont have any new ones...just got a new laptop, so i'll let you know how i've changed. I've gotten bigger. haha. But yeah...at least 2 cup sizes and probably 1-2 pant sizes. haha. I'm about 6'0" and like 280 now.



For some reason I am only just seeing these pics!! 
Now, I know I don't need to tell you how much I love u cos you know 

All I will say, these pics show WHY I love you Jo-Jo!! (thats your new nickname btw!)  :wubu:


----------



## troubadours

mmm apparently i had a good summer.


----------



## KHayes666

troubadours said:


> mmm apparently i had a good summer.



I would say so :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Tad

troubadours said:


> mmm apparently i had a good summer.



Looks like not such a good summer for that tank top....

Delightful pics, as always


----------



## Szombathy

troubadours said:


> mmm apparently i had a good summer.



Love the glasses, but I'm sure you've already heard that. The cute watch is also an improvement in the second picture--not to mention, of course, the expanding belly.


----------



## ak50

Oh my. Troubadours, you look amazing. so beautiful. how much time is there between the two pix were taken?


----------



## troubadours

ak50 said:


> Oh my. Troubadours, you look amazing. so beautiful. how much time is there between the two pix were taken?



um that first one was taken towards the end of may and the second was last night. :3333333


----------



## ak50

you have had a good summer. and i appreciate it, believe me.
i wish you had a website so we could all see more of how beautiful and hot you are becoming. thanx for the pix above. you are smokin'


----------



## morepushing13

Troubs,

It looks very promising from the pics. Hope it continues for you!


----------



## braindeadhead

Wow Troubadours

It certainly has been a summer of plenty for you. Would you mind sharing how much you've gained (Not to be too forward)? Also, how are things different now for you? What changes have you noticed?

Again...You are stunning and I can't wait to see more :eat2:


----------



## disconnectedsmile

troubadours said:


> mmm apparently i had a good summer.


well, well, well.
welcome back. :smitten:


----------



## mango

KendraLee said:


> I know I've recently posted here but I've been going crazy going through old pictures and scanning them onto the computer and I found some body pics. First pic over 300 size 28. highest was around 330 but I didnt take many pics back then. second pic my 30th birthday probably around 250 size 20



*Great pics Kendra.
Natural cutie!

*




troubadours said:


> mmm apparently i had a good summer.



*May this summer season never end!!

*


----------



## palndrm

Troub, just one more reason why you need a real, full-time paysite! Lovely addition to your waistline


----------



## Fairest Epic

troubadours said:


> mmm apparently i had a good summer.



geez....youre such a hottie :wubu:


...and yes i am jealous much haha


----------



## KendraLee

mango said:


> *Great pics Kendra.
> Natural cutie!
> 
> *
> 
> Thankyou Mango, and it looks like I may be meeting a bunch of you on Sunday.


----------



## tioobs

troubadours said:


> mmm apparently i had a good summer.


Hmmm, I love your belly...:eat2: 
You are very cute


----------



## CuslonGodibb

I have to echo the others, troubadours: You look absolutely wonderful! Great progress! I wish you a good winter, too. 

/ CuslonGodibb



troubadours said:


> mmm apparently i had a good summer.


----------



## jersteff6

maddie minx said:


> ok so this is me at like 150-160 you can't really see my body that much but it's the only one i could find i was really self conscious then so i never took full body shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is me now at 210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (IT'S NICE TO BE IMPORTANT BUT IT'S MORE IMPORTANT TO BE NICE)



Very nice Maddie! :smitten: Love the Marilyn Manson shirt too.


----------



## jersteff6

troubadours said:


> mmm apparently i had a good summer.



Wow!!!:smitten::smitten: Just gorgeous


----------



## JoeFA

jersteff6 said:


> Wow!!!:smitten::smitten: Just gorgeous



mhmm, i hear that


----------



## porqueNo

This is me last week at my heaviest

8X Top
10X Bottom
Weight...??? (Your Guess is as good as mine) 

I just had to buy all new clothes (mostly bottom)

The last time I weighed myself was Dec. 2007 and I was 463. I was 6X top and an 8X bottom.

Anywhoo lets just say I am not into the # so much but more the curves..and the chocolate and I could eat 10 of the cinnamon rolls from McDonald's ..oh wait I do every other day practically 

Ciao!!


----------



## troubadours

CuslonGodibb said:


> I have to echo the others, troubadours: You look absolutely wonderful! Great progress! I wish you a good winter, too.
> 
> / CuslonGodibb



yeah i'm getting ready to go into hibernation


----------



## shazz2602

i dont have any skinny pictures unless your talkin possibly when i was about 2 and then i was still a chubby toddler so unfortunatly cant do this lol


----------



## collared Princess

me to so I just put up "less fat pics"...lol:eat1:


----------



## KHayes666

collared Princess said:


> me to so I just put up "less fat pics"...lol:eat1:



I won't complain ;-)


----------



## Timberwolf

Me neither...


----------



## Caine

troubadours said:


> mmm apparently i had a good summer.



Wow, glad you did, and you are looking beautiful Troubadours


----------



## Caine

KendraLee said:


> Thankyou Caine, you always say nice things to me.



why wouldn't I? A nice gal deserves nice things said of her, and I do think you looked amazing then and now, no doubt about it


----------



## tioobs

porqueNo said:


> This is me last week at my heaviest
> 
> 8X Top
> 10X Bottom
> Weight...??? (Your Guess is as good as mine)
> 
> I just had to buy all new clothes (mostly bottom)
> 
> The last time I weighed myself was Dec. 2007 and I was 463. I was 6X top and an 8X bottom.
> 
> Anywhoo lets just say I am not into the # so much but more the curves..and the chocolate and I could eat 10 of the cinnamon rolls from McDonald's ..oh wait I do every other day practically
> 
> Ciao!!


Beautiful back :smitten:
So curvy


----------



## rainbowman

troubadours said:


> mmm apparently i had a good summer.


Lovely curves in all the right places! You look terrific! Keep up the gaining, can't waut to see you at 300:eat1::smitten:


----------



## ZyggyKrykkyt

I like it I like it I like it! Keep those pics coming! RAD! 

View attachment CHUD_IZ_MASSA_O_CHUDDITZ.jpg


----------



## masvidal

porqueNo said:


> This is me last week at my heaviest
> 
> 8X Top
> 10X Bottom
> Weight...??? (Your Guess is as good as mine)
> 
> I just had to buy all new clothes (mostly bottom)
> 
> The last time I weighed myself was Dec. 2007 and I was 463. I was 6X top and an 8X bottom.
> 
> Anywhoo lets just say I am not into the # so much but more the curves..and the chocolate and I could eat 10 of the cinnamon rolls from McDonald's ..oh wait I do every other day practically
> 
> Ciao!!



Gorgeous, simply gorgeous. The perfect pear-shape :wubu:


----------



## SxxxyCoatedBBW

i wish i had some photos to post. i've always been a chubster.


----------



## SxxxyCoatedBBW

ellevehc86 said:


> Well, I don't post much, I just kinda lurk a lot. But I figured I would throw my 2 cents in. Although, mine is kinda backwards. These are after 5 months of hardcore working out and dieting. A loss of 40 lbs. of fat and about a gain of 15 lbs. of muscle. I hope I don't get scolded for this.



hot either way.


----------



## Funk MD

troubadours said:


> mmm apparently i had a good summer.



Wow... smokin' HAWT!!!!! Keep up the good eating - you look amazing.


----------



## 400lbs

Wow! That's sooo hot! Keep eating:eat2:


----------



## Punkin1024

I finally decided to take the plunge and post these pictures. The "skinny" picture was taken while I was in college. Unlike most girls, I lost weight in college and I was at my smallest weight in my adult life (around 125 pounds). The other two: the pumpkin one was taken 5 years ago when I was at my heaviest (near 270 pounds) and the one with me in front of the flowers was taken this year in June - I'm around 260 pounds right now and I've had to buy a new fall wardrobe in a size up from last year.

~Punkin 

View attachment ELLA2.JPG


View attachment Ella and the pumpkins from August 2003.jpg


View attachment In front of trumpet vin June 7 2008.JPG


----------



## gutterstars

My thinnest was here at 13, when I had to ride my bike every day to go swimming.





Last Christmas around 275 pounds. 






Now, at 285. Almost my highest. and getting out of control!!!! My face is just so large I am losing my facial features into fat!! I feel like I don't even have eyes in pictures anymore!!!


----------



## Reggiano

Actually...

...you look lovely.

R


----------



## gutterstars

i love yr glasses in the second pic. really awesome. :bow:



troubadours said:


> mmm apparently i had a good summer.


----------



## Slamaga

gutterstars said:


> My thinnest was here at 13, when I had to ride my bike every day to go swimming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Christmas around 275 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, at 285. Almost my highest. and getting out of control!!!! My face is just so large I am losing my facial features into fat!! I feel like I don't even have eyes in pictures anymore!!!



I think you look so pretty with your new facial features. You just look so sweet!!!:happy::wubu::wubu:


----------



## KHayes666

gutterstars said:


> My thinnest was here at 13, when I had to ride my bike every day to go swimming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Christmas around 275 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, at 285. Almost my highest. and getting out of control!!!! My face is just so large I am losing my facial features into fat!! I feel like I don't even have eyes in pictures anymore!!!



I'm sorry you feel its getting out of control, I hope you do something to make you feel better. If its ANY consoltation, we like how you look hun.


----------



## Lovelyone

The first pic is me at about 17, and the second is more recent


----------



## KHayes666

Lovelyone said:


> The first pic is me at about 17, and the second is more recent



That's actually a nice pic at 17....what position did you play?


----------



## Tad

gutterstars said:


> My thinnest was here at 13, when I had to ride my bike every day to go swimming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Christmas around 275 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, at 285. Almost my highest. and getting out of control!!!! My face is just so large I am losing my facial features into fat!! I feel like I don't even have eyes in pictures anymore!!!



From my point of view, your face has very clear and strong features. Im willing to believe that it does not look the same as when you were thinner, obviously it wont. A lot of people do find their face one of the hardest parts to accept being fatter (including double chinand I notice your pictures have the classic angling which will minimize any sign of a double-chin. Dont know if that was deliberate or just chance). Maybe because that is the part of ourselves that we see most often, so we most tie it into our identity? Then when it changes for whatever reason (including putting on weight) it feels like our very identity is being stripped away?


----------



## Suze

edx said:


> From my point of view, your face has very clear and strong features. Im willing to believe that it does not look the same as when you were thinner, obviously it wont. A lot of people do find their face one of the hardest parts to accept being fatter (including double chinand I notice your pictures have the classic angling which will minimize any sign of a double-chin. Dont know if that was deliberate or just chance). Maybe because that is the part of ourselves that we see most often, so we most tie it into our identity? Then when it changes for whatever reason (including putting on weight) it feels like our very identity is being stripped away?



interesting post, edx. i've always wondered about "the double chin mystery" myself. 

gutterstars- your face _is_ adorable!


----------



## CTHye

gutterstars said:


> My thinnest was here at 13, when I had to ride my bike every day to go swimming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Christmas around 275 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, at 285. Almost my highest. and getting out of control!!!! My face is just so large I am losing my facial features into fat!! I feel like I don't even have eyes in pictures anymore!!!



I think you look absolutely adorable, desireable, and beautiful!


----------



## Lovelyone

KHayes666 said:


> That's actually a nice pic at 17....what position did you play?


 
Thanks for the compliment Kevin. I was alternated between pitching and 3rd base, and I loved both positions equally. I would still be playing today if I could run.


----------



## Tad

Lovelyone said:


> . I would still be playing today if I could run.



I don't know why, but the way you wrote that totally had me


----------



## KHayes666

Lovelyone said:


> Thanks for the compliment Kevin. I was alternated between pitching and 3rd base, and I loved both positions equally. I would still be playing today if I could run.



That's pretty cool, I always wanted to be a pitcher but I didn't have the arm for it. I was in the outfield in my little league days....both pix of yours were cute tho


----------



## Mack27

gutterstars said:


> My thinnest was here at 13, when I had to ride my bike every day to go swimming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Christmas around 275 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, at 285. Almost my highest. and getting out of control!!!! My face is just so large I am losing my facial features into fat!! I feel like I don't even have eyes in pictures anymore!!!



Wicked gorgeous!


----------



## Lovelyone

edx said:


> I don't know why, but the way you wrote that totally had me


 
Should I have said..."I would still be playing today if they had a fat girl's waddling league"? :huh:


----------



## Tad

Lovelyone said:


> Should I have said..."I would still be playing today if they had a fat girl's waddling league"? :huh:



I've long felt that we need fat folks sports groups! Because a lot of us enjoy sports, but can't really play them too well with folks much thinner. (might need a coupel of categories of fat, mind you....). I'm sure we could find a way to modify softball for big folk if we put our minds to it


----------



## braindeadhead

porqueNo said:


> This is me last week at my heaviest
> 
> 8X Top
> 10X Bottom
> Weight...??? (Your Guess is as good as mine)
> 
> I just had to buy all new clothes (mostly bottom)
> 
> The last time I weighed myself was Dec. 2007 and I was 463. I was 6X top and an 8X bottom.
> 
> Anywhoo lets just say I am not into the # so much but more the curves..and the chocolate and I could eat 10 of the cinnamon rolls from McDonald's ..oh wait I do every other day practically
> 
> Ciao!!




Wow..that is an impressive back side you got there. Stunning and sexy 

Any chance we can see the front side?? :wubu:


----------



## fattenmeup

me at 160
now at 224 

View attachment 1108071742.jpg


View attachment 0829081614.jpg


----------



## pudgy

fattenmeup said:


> me at 160
> now at 224


Wow! A gain that most of us only fantasize about! Gorgeous!


----------



## FAdude1

fattenmeup said:


> me at 160
> now at 224



I believe this calls for a good ol' fashoned






*SCHA-WING*

But seriously, nice bod.


----------



## Tad

fattenmeup said:


> me at 160
> now at 224



Wow, what a lovely first post 

I do hope you'll come back and tell us more about you--here, on the introductions thread on the main board, in a new thread, whatever works for you. I mean, the pictures really are lovely (and I liked how you used the same location and pose for both, really showing off the big changes!), but words are good too


----------



## Mack27

fattenmeup said:


> me at 160
> now at 224



Nice pics! Thanks for posting them, gorgeous.


----------



## SoVerySoft

fattenmeup said:


> me at 160
> now at 224



How far apart were the pictures taken? Just curious...


----------



## fattenmeup

about 10 months apart


----------



## sprint45_45

very beautiful and in such a short period of time


----------



## Curious Jane

porqueNo said:


> I could eat 10 of the cinnamon rolls from McDonald's ..oh wait I do every other day practically



10 of those would be 4600 calories...that's amazing!


----------



## Nas80

It's a great difference.


----------



## Mikey

Curious Jane said:


> 10 of those would be 4600 calories...that's amazing!



You say that like it was a bad thing... :eat2:


----------



## lovebbws13

juicylittlefatgrl said:


> ok here is a good now and then I thought... then I was 135 I believe... and honestly I felt fat! hahaha I was 18 I think with my bad hair at the time it was in style lol and now a long long time away and adding 175 pounds you have me now! :eat1:





Simply GORGEOUS now!


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

Well, I've never been skinny...so I don't have any photos but fat ones


----------



## KatyKaty

July at a theme party. 125 pounds. 

Decided to give in to the years of fantasizing and gain at the begining of August. 






This was taken just this morning. I haven't gotten a scale obviously i'm making progress! I'm so excited.


----------



## braindeadhead

KatyKaty said:


> July at a theme party. 125 pounds.
> 
> Decided to give in to the years of fantasizing and gain at the begining of August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken just this morning. I haven't gotten a scale obviously i'm making progress! I'm so excited.



I can't see crap.... sad face


----------



## Tad

KatyKaty said:


> July at a theme party. 125 pounds.
> 
> Decided to give in to the years of fantasizing and gain at the begining of August.



You had an extra 'http://' in the links. In the quote above I've fixed them so they should work, I think.

And wow, nice progress for less than two months! I hope its been a lot of fun 

This was taken just this morning. I haven't gotten a scale obviously i'm making progress! I'm so excited.


----------



## KatyKaty

Thank you for fixing it!!


----------



## ashmamma84

Don't know if these pics count but...wanted to play anyway...






a couple months old






filling out nicely 







about 160-170lbs a couple years ago...in my parents home celebrating a birthday







This past Oct in Dallas with a bestgirlfriend - about 225lbs






a summer vacation w/Babe - about 235lbs or so

No recent pics but I'm a bit heavier than the last pic, so I'm guessing 245lbs or so. I think...


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Lord, ash, you've always been gorgeous!


----------



## Shosh

ashmamma84 said:


> Don't know if these pics count but...wanted to play anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filling out nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 160-170lbs a couple years ago...in my parents home celebrating a birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This past Oct in Dallas with a bestgirlfriend - about 225lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a summer vacation w/Babe - about 235lbs or so
> 
> No recent pics but I'm a bit heavier than the last pic, so I'm guessing 245lbs or so. I think...



That baby pic is so cute! I love it.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

KendraLee said:


> I just came across these old face pics. Sorry I dont have a full body pic for comparison, wish I did. Lowest was 5 years ago at 245 and now at 280 + probably



I am accumulating girl crushes left and right around here. You are stunningly beautiful.


----------



## dan

porqueNo said:


> This is me last week at my heaviest
> 
> 8X Top
> 10X Bottom
> Weight...??? (Your Guess is as good as mine)
> 
> I just had to buy all new clothes (mostly bottom)
> 
> The last time I weighed myself was Dec. 2007 and I was 463. I was 6X top and an 8X bottom.
> 
> Anywhoo lets just say I am not into the # so much but more the curves..and the chocolate and I could eat 10 of the cinnamon rolls from McDonald's ..oh wait I do every other day practically
> 
> Ciao!!


I am a big bottom lover, and yours is very ,VERY Super Hot.. LOve That..


----------



## JoeFA

KendraLee said:


> I just came across these old face pics. Sorry I dont have a full body pic for comparison, wish I did. Lowest was 5 years ago at 245 and now at 280 + probably



You look so hot, it's unbelieavable! :wubu:


----------



## bakerfred

KendraLee said:


> I just came across these old face pics. Sorry I dont have a full body pic for comparison, wish I did. Lowest was 5 years ago at 245 and now at 280 + probably



you are looking sooooooo cuuute:blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

cute_obese_girl said:


> Lord, ash, you've always been gorgeous!



Indeed!! :wubu:


----------



## bexy

well this is the only pic I have of me from years ago. I am either 15 or 16. So its ten years old!! Eek! I'm meeting the guitarist from Semisonic. I was a UK size 18 in that pic and probably about 15 stone.
View attachment 50073

and this is a very recent pic of me, taken last week. UK size 24-26 and erm...a few more stone 
View attachment 50072


----------



## lovebbws13

bexylicious said:


> well this is the only pic I have of me from years ago. I am either 15 or 16. So its ten years old!! Eek! I'm meeting the guitarist from Semisonic. I was a UK size 18 in that pic and probably about 15 stone.
> View attachment 50073
> 
> and this is a very recent pic of me, taken last week. UK size 24-26 and erm...a few more stone
> View attachment 50072



Very sexy, Bexy!


----------



## Seth Warren

bexylicious said:


> well this is the only pic I have of me from years ago. I am either 15 or 16. So its ten years old!! Eek! I'm meeting the guitarist from Semisonic. I was a UK size 18 in that pic and probably about 15 stone.
> View attachment 50073
> 
> and this is a very recent pic of me, taken last week. UK size 24-26 and erm...a few more stone
> View attachment 50072



Meow!

It's always nice seeing more Bexycat.


----------



## ashmamma84

cute_obese_girl said:


> Lord, ash, you've always been gorgeous!





Susannah said:


> That baby pic is so cute! I love it.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Indeed!! :wubu:



Thank you ladies! I appreciate the love! :wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*OMG....has anyone other then myself noticed the VIEWS on this thread.......an astounding..... 646,741 WOW......*


----------



## FreeThinker

HDANGEL15 said:


> *OMG....has anyone other then myself noticed the VIEWS on this thread.......an astounding..... 646,741 WOW......*



At its thinnest, it was just *1* view!

Nice...:smitten:


----------



## Curious Jane

Mikey said:


> You say that like it was a bad thing... :eat2:



No No It's very cool...


----------



## mango

FreeThinker said:


> At its thinnest, it was just *1* view!
> 
> Nice...:smitten:


*
And it keeps growing!!


*


----------



## chunkywannabe

Did you love the way your body changed? You are a beautiful woman!


----------



## bigirlover

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Well, I've never been skinny...so I don't have any photos but fat ones



You can try fat and fatter pics then!


----------



## bigirlover

fattenmeup said:


> about 10 months apart



What a sexy belly! Is there a reason why you went up 60+ lbs. in 10 months? Do you plan to add more? The added weight really suits you though. Keep us updated.


----------



## chunkywannabe

I would love some feed back on these pics I just took...I am brand new around here and need some honest feedback...I am loving my curves- in particular my round belly and breasts. (the round belly is a big thing for me!) My arms, legs, ass, face are still pretty "thin" in comparison... I am well toned and in good physical shape for a girl my size! Just hit 260 pounds today!

Please let me know!

View attachment Picture 005.jpg


View attachment Picture 006.jpg


View attachment Picture 008.jpg


----------



## Aireman

I vote VERY NICE! :smitten: Have you just started? Or has this been an on going thing? Whatever, keep posting!


----------



## mrman1980uk

chunkywannabe said:


> I would love some feed back on these pics I just took...I am brand new around here and need some honest feedback...I am loving my curves- in particular my round belly and breasts. (the round belly is a big thing for me!) My arms, legs, ass, face are still pretty "thin" in comparison... I am well toned and in good physical shape for a girl my size! Just hit 260 pounds today!
> 
> Please let me know!
> 
> View attachment 50309
> 
> 
> View attachment 50310
> 
> 
> View attachment 50311



Nice curves!


----------



## supathick mami

here are mines


----------



## fattenmeup

bigirlover said:


> What a sexy belly! Is there a reason why you went up 60+ lbs. in 10 months? Do you plan to add more? The added weight really suits you though. Keep us updated.



I was tried of not eating what I wanted. I had lost weight during the summer and got down to 160ish. I decided to gain because i missed eating what i wanted.


----------



## gator

supathick mami said:


> here are mines



My jaw hit the floor when i saw your beautiful smile and curves! WOW!!!:wubu::smitten: You are a dream pin up to me!


----------



## bmann0413

supathick mami said:


> here are mines



Seriously you are hot at any size... This just proves it! :wubu:


----------



## bubbski

Doesn't it figure...The Super Delicious Chunky shows up in Florida right after I moved away...story of my life!


----------



## chunkywannabe

bubbski said:


> Doesn't it figure...The Super Delicious Chunky shows up in Florida right after I moved away...story of my life!



Where did you move to????


----------



## chunkywannabe

Aireman said:


> I vote VERY NICE! :smitten: Have you just started? Or has this been an on going thing? Whatever, keep posting!



Hey there!
I love your tat.
Its a combination of on going and finally embracing and loving who I am!!! This site is helping me...
I posted in the introduction thread and figured out how to do a profile pic and all that. I am still learning.

Thanks for the feedback!!!:kiss2:


----------



## MaxiG

... Getting caught in traffic...

-- because your *smile *stopped it?

Very cheesy, but very appropriate. Not only are your burgeoning curves galvanizing to see, your smile is sparkling.

And your comments are great. Glad you're here.

BTW, your nephew? Looks like a cool pal. Keep up the hugs for the lil guy!


----------



## lovebbws13

supathick mami said:


> here are mines





You're definitely hot no matter how big or small. SEXY!! :smitten:


----------



## bigirlover

supathick mami said:


> here are mines



Do you have numbers (lbs.) for those pics? You look damn sexy!


----------



## paul2314

juicylittlefatgrl said:


> ok here is a good now and then I thought... then I was 135 I believe... and honestly I felt fat! hahaha I was 18 I think with my bad hair at the time it was in style lol and now a long long time away and adding 175 pounds you have me now! :eat1:


JESUS! you look better now  :smitten:


----------



## ktmcts

I'm loving it as well :eat2: Amazing body



chunkywannabe said:


> I would love some feed back on these pics I just took...I am brand new around here and need some honest feedback...I am loving my curves- in particular my round belly and breasts. (the round belly is a big thing for me!) My arms, legs, ass, face are still pretty "thin" in comparison... I am well toned and in good physical shape for a girl my size! Just hit 260 pounds today!
> 
> Please let me know!


----------



## bubbski

chunkywannabe said:


> Where did you move to????



Why?...to California (thanks for asking)!!! It was time to flee the humidity, and my long time love for photographing the mountains was going nowhere in Florida. After snapping pictures of the Broward Mt. Trashmore from every conceivable angle except underground, it was obvious my time was up. 

View attachment joshua3a.jpg


----------



## chunkywannabe

bubbski said:


> Why?...to California (thanks for asking)!!! It was time to flee the humidity, and my long time love for photographing the mountains was going nowhere in Florida. After snapping pictures of the Broward Mt. Trashmore from every conceivable angle except underground, it was obvious my time was up.



The picture is gorgeous! I understand the humidity thing...I think I lost 5 pounds today sweating!!!!! 

All you guys are so sweet for giving me the feedback...THANKS!


----------



## timlinsley2004

supathick mami said:


> here are mines



Hey, you look great now! I love the expansion of your hips and belly :happy:


----------



## scudmissilez

Mack27 said:


> Wicked gorgeous!



I'm sorry if you're not happy with how you look. I think you look pretty, if it's any consolation!


----------



## scudmissilez

thatgirl08 said:


> Skinniest I can remember being - around 13. Like 210 or so? Um, forgive the sunburn. I just came back from Fat Camp actually. Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fattest - this picture isn't technically my fattest because it was like 20 pounds ago but I can't find a better one so whatever. I was like 290 here.



OMG, Gorgeous!!!


----------



## kayrae

When I was 17. SKINNIEST





At 20.





At 23.





Now. FATTEST


----------



## Shosh

kayrae said:


> When I was 17. SKINNIEST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 23.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now. FATTEST




There you are. I like the pic of you in the dress. Very pretty.


----------



## kitty_cat_fa

here are some pic's from back in my collage days when i was my skinniest and some of me at my fattest and me now at 180 ish 

View attachment n516459696_57879_2892.jpg


View attachment n711485695_892417_2312.jpg


View attachment nyc baby 014.jpg


----------



## kayrae

the look on that dinosaur is priceless


----------



## lovebbws13

kitty_cat_fa said:


> here are some pic's from back in my collage days when i was my skinniest and some of me at my fattest and me now at 180 ish



Love the blonde hair in the last pic. Totally hot..totally perfect!


----------



## lovebbws13

thatgirl08 said:


> Skinniest I can remember being - around 13. Like 210 or so? Um, forgive the sunburn. I just came back from Fat Camp actually. Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fattest - this picture isn't technically my fattest because it was like 20 pounds ago but I can't find a better one so whatever. I was like 290 here.




You look just the type that I generally go for. You're gorgeous!


----------



## Juice

I will try to find some of my thinnest photos but I have never been really thin, never been lower than 100 kilos (220 pounds) as an adult. Anyway, this is my body now, at its heaviest, 187 kilos (413 pounds). Sorry for cutting my head but this is how I feel safe.  

View attachment stan1-sm.JPG


View attachment sit3.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

Juice said:


> I will try to find some of my thinnest photos but I have never been really thin, never been lower than 100 kilos (220 pounds) as an adult. Anyway, this is my body now, at its heaviest, 187 kilos (413 pounds). Sorry for cutting my head but this is how I feel safe.



You look good now, no need to apologize for playing it safe.


----------



## op user

Juice,

You look great. Feel free to post more pictures...

op user


----------



## CuslonGodibb

Juice - I very much agree with KHayes666 and op user!

/ CuslonGodibb



Juice said:


> I will try to find some of my thinnest photos but I have never been really thin, never been lower than 100 kilos (220 pounds) as an adult. Anyway, this is my body now, at its heaviest, 187 kilos (413 pounds). Sorry for cutting my head but this is how I feel safe.


 


KHayes666 said:


> You look good now, no need to apologize for playing it safe.


 


op user said:


> Juice,
> 
> You look great. Feel free to post more pictures...
> 
> op user


----------



## observer10

You are very beautiful


----------



## observer10

Wow you are beautiful


----------



## ChaosElite

porqueNo said:


> This is me last week at my heaviest
> 
> 8X Top
> 10X Bottom
> Weight...??? (Your Guess is as good as mine)
> 
> I just had to buy all new clothes (mostly bottom)
> 
> The last time I weighed myself was Dec. 2007 and I was 463. I was 6X top and an 8X bottom.
> 
> Anywhoo lets just say I am not into the # so much but more the curves..and the chocolate and I could eat 10 of the cinnamon rolls from McDonald's ..oh wait I do every other day practically
> 
> Ciao!!



!WoW! you are hot, very beautiful curves! :smitten:


----------



## ChaosElite

Juice said:


> I will try to find some of my thinnest photos but I have never been really thin, never been lower than 100 kilos (220 pounds) as an adult. Anyway, this is my body now, at its heaviest, 187 kilos (413 pounds). Sorry for cutting my head but this is how I feel safe.



great! :smitten:


----------



## KHayes666

I just went through the entire thread....yes, all 50 pages. Just wanted to input a few things

I just had to point out, everyone check out Ivy's post on page 4.....look how she looked in her last pic. Its been almost 2 years since then, can you see the difference? lol

BTW, I think its time for Amatrix to update hers as well lol

Oh, and Mystic Rain needs to join the party....anyone who's followed her thread the past 2 years will concur that there's a BIG difference now than when she started.


----------



## Alan

supathick mami said:


> here are mines



Leila, both pics show a warm pretty smile on a pretty woman, Butt(lol), I prefer the latter, because I think the extra weight looks Great! ...Guess that's why I'm here (I "PREFER" BBWs)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Not sure if you can see the gain or not......
2006 in red
2008 in brown

Sorry the second is blurred :doh: but looks still clear enough to give the idea...

Whatcha think? 

View attachment PICT0523.JPG


View attachment PICT0519.JPG


View attachment PICT1949.JPG


View attachment PICT1954.JPG


----------



## Wagimawr

You look beautiful before and after (and even happy in one of each )


----------



## Shosh

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Not sure if you can see the gain or not......
> 2006 in red
> 2008 in brown
> 
> Sorry the second is blurred :doh: but looks still clear enough to give the idea...
> 
> Whatcha think?



You have a lovely soft tummy, and soft squishy pillowy upper arms.


----------



## KHayes666

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Not sure if you can see the gain or not......
> 2006 in red
> 2008 in brown
> 
> Sorry the second is blurred :doh: but looks still clear enough to give the idea...
> 
> Whatcha think?



I think you look great actually


----------



## bmann0413

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Not sure if you can see the gain or not......
> 2006 in red
> 2008 in brown
> 
> Sorry the second is blurred :doh: but looks still clear enough to give the idea...
> 
> Whatcha think?



Nope, don't see it. Of course, I'm a bit too distracted right now...


----------



## gman

Anyone here from Australia?

g


----------



## CleverBomb

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Not sure if you can see the gain or not......
> 2006 in red
> 2008 in brown
> 
> Sorry the second is blurred :doh: but looks still clear enough to give the idea...
> 
> Whatcha think?


I'm offline for a few days and see what I miss? 
Great photos (even if slightly out of focus)!

-Rusty
(slightly out of focus these days himself...)


----------



## bigirlover

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Not sure if you can see the gain or not......
> 2006 in red
> 2008 in brown
> 
> Sorry the second is blurred :doh: but looks still clear enough to give the idea...
> 
> Whatcha think?



I do, and I like it!  I'd say a little in your face and top half but mostly in your belly and bum.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Wagimawr said:


> You look beautiful before and after (and even happy in one of each )





KHayes666 said:


> I think you look great actually





bmann0413 said:


> Nope, don't see it. Of course, I'm a bit too distracted right now...





CleverBomb said:


> I'm offline for a few days and see what I miss?
> Great photos (even if slightly out of focus)!
> 
> -Rusty
> (slightly out of focus these days himself...)





bigirlover said:


> I do, and I like it!  I'd say a little in your face and top half but mostly in your belly and bum.



Thank you for the input and nice words  :bow:


----------



## Fuzzy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Not sure if you can see the gain or not......
> 2006 in red
> 2008 in brown
> 
> Sorry the second is blurred :doh: but looks still clear enough to give the idea...
> 
> Whatcha think?



My eyes keep blurring on the second set.. anyonelse with this problem?  :blush:


----------



## intraultra

february 2006









november 2008








had post these when i found those old photos!


----------



## KHayes666

intraultra said:


> february 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> november 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had post these when i found those old photos!



your b/f is a lucky dude, sooooo gorgeous before AND after


----------



## intraultra

KHayes666 said:


> your b/f is a lucky dude, sooooo gorgeous before AND after



Well he certainly would be, if he existed! Thank you for the compliment


----------



## Cors

intraultra said:


> november 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had post these when i found those old photos!



Oh wow! Too cute.


----------



## JMCGB

intraultra said:


> february 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> november 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had post these when i found those old photos!



Very sexy! :wubu::smitten:


----------



## succubus_dxb

bravo to all you girls putting you lovely bellies out there....i'm definately not brave enough, yet!


----------



## succubus_dxb

aaaaaaand i posted that on the wrong thread- but still, well done girls


----------



## CuslonGodibb

intraultra - I agree with KHayes666, Cors and JMCGB.

Very good-looking - and great progress! 

/ CuslonGodibb


----------



## tattooU

intraultra said:


> february 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had post these when i found those old photos!



OMG, i just love that bra! i need one!

Oh, and you are pretty hawt


----------



## inertiatic_sks

intraultra said:


> february 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> november 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had post these when i found those old photos!



:smitten:

hawthawthawttt


----------



## fromthintofat

chunkywannabe said:


> I would love some feed back on these pics I just took...I am brand new around here and need some honest feedback...I am loving my curves- in particular my round belly and breasts. (the round belly is a big thing for me!) My arms, legs, ass, face are still pretty "thin" in comparison... I am well toned and in good physical shape for a girl my size! Just hit 260 pounds today!
> 
> Please let me know!
> 
> View attachment 50309
> 
> 
> View attachment 50310
> 
> 
> View attachment 50311



Dear chunkywannabe, 

I love your belly pics... You look awesome....and ready for more! You seem to be to the point where you're going to burst into beautiful fatness. Don't give up! And if ever you want some help...:bow:


----------



## Thrifty McGriff

succubus_dxb said:


> bravo to all you girls putting you lovely bellies out there....i'm definately not brave enough, yet!



Don't be afraid, just say "Fuck it." and post some pics, you'll get good results.


----------



## TheBiggerTheBetter

intraultra said:


> february 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> november 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had post these when i found those old photos!




Keep it up girl, you look awesome in both and your only gonna get hotter. What is your goal.


----------



## intraultra

Cors said:


> Oh wow! Too cute.





JMCGB said:


> Very sexy! :wubu::smitten:





CuslonGodibb said:


> intraultra - I agree with KHayes666, Cors and JMCGB.
> 
> Very good-looking - and great progress!
> 
> / CuslonGodibb





tattooU said:


> OMG, i just love that bra! i need one!
> 
> Oh, and you are pretty hawt





inertiatic_sks said:


> :smitten:
> 
> hawthawthawttt


Thanks everyooone.:wubu:



TheBiggerTheBetter said:


> Keep it up girl, you look awesome in both and your only gonna get hotter. What is your goal.


No goal. I'm not actually *trying* to gain, it just happens! Thanks though


----------



## TheBiggerTheBetter

Well you are gorgeous and if you ever did want to gain, I think you would look awesome.


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan

You are beautiful. I love the contrasts. Thank you for posting.


----------



## chunkylex

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Believe it or not, you're not the first to suggest it.  Frankly, I'm just too much of a chicken. I like showing off my body, but I want a career. A real, genuine career that impacts the world in some profound way. And I don't want anything to interfere with that. So my hotness gets shared with people here, but naked hotness gets reserved for men I'm dating. Anyone who wants to see me naked has to make it to boyfriend status first.



yay, that to me makes it more special. so now guys you know, before you make a little love, you got to do a little dance 

"do a little dance, make a little love, get down tonight " i love that song lol


----------



## chunkylex

well i really sat down and read this whole thread post, All the pic's post were Good. However there were some photo's that just made my mouth kinda drop, i thought these Girls in these pic's looked so good i doubt I'd be able to control myself... here we go.

Wait one last thing, this is my opinion I'm not insulting no one, I'm not starting a flame war just expressing my self. i felt these girls were really attractive and caught my attention, we clear ??  so don't start Crap !

these Girls are Hot !no particular order.





Look at that pear shape, i think I'd never let her Go. Ivy all i got to say is RAWR !






something about her smile or look in her eyes.... that's just plain Hot.





look at that booty ! "giggidy giggidy Alright!





yum !





The hair, the Cute Face... jezus that bed would have been Broken that night





Why are you teasing me, oh my god... Hot.






i don't know if i'd be able to stop myself from breaking you. your so damn Hot.




[/QUOTE] i can really see myself cuddling with her, watching a movie.

these girls i couldn't get the photos on here but i still felt they were hot as fresh French Fries.
chunkywannabe
BlondeAmbition
juicylittlefatgrl
Minerva_08
Fairest Epic
superthickmami
intraultra
bigsasha
Amatrix

that's my list of Girls i thought were hotties, I'd go on a date with any of them. thank you girls for posting pic's your all very attractive.


----------



## KHayes666

So....instead of posting your own pix Lex, you decided to jack pix of everyone that's already been on the thread?


----------



## FaxMachine1234

What? It's no different than the hundreds of posts complimenting people who put up pics, often quoting them in their replies; he just complied a "best-of" version. Though I swear the next person who inserts the phrase "I don't want to start a flame war" or something like it will feel my wrath no matter where they hide on the Internet!


----------



## KHayes666

Ekim said:


> What? It's no different than the hundreds of posts complimenting people who put up pics, often quoting them in their replies; he just complied a "best-of" version. Though I swear the next person who inserts the phrase "I don't want to start a flame war" or something like it will feel my wrath no matter where they hide on the Internet!



You're right.....my bad. Guess I took it the wrong way.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff

I can see how it's weird, and how it's acceptable. *shrug*

I'll just say now that everyone looks great. :bow:


----------



## name2come

Ekim said:


> What? It's no different than the hundreds of posts complimenting people who put up pics, often quoting them in their replies; he just complied a "best-of" version. Though I swear the next person who inserts the phrase "I don't want to start a flame war" or something like it will feel my wrath no matter where they hide on the Internet!



No, it is different. Responding to a person on an individual basis is completely different than condensing the thread into a greatest hits or some kind of contest. Its not okay.

Its one thing to complement a person individually.

Its one thing to complement all of the women in this thread collectively.

Its quite another thing to post a list of what women he approves enough to date. That's kinda insulting. Not just to the women who didn't meet his approval, but to the ones who did. And the fact that he was being defensive before he even posted shows he knows it was wrong but went ahead and posted anyway.


----------



## chunkylex

name2come said:


> No, it is different. Responding to a person on an individual basis is completely different than condensing the thread into a greatest hits or some kind of contest. Its not okay.
> 
> Its one thing to complement a person individually.
> 
> Its one thing to complement all of the women in this thread collectively.
> 
> Its quite another thing to post a list of what women he approves enough to date. That's kinda insulting. Not just to the women who didn't meet his approval, but to the ones who did. And the fact that he was being defensive before he even posted shows he knows it was wrong but went ahead and posted anyway.



A. the reason i was defensive was because of this, lol. i'm new and i like to participate in the forums and Avoid some major confusion where some one get offended really over nothing.

B. i did not make it a Greatest hit's i didn't say "these are the only hotties on all the forums" i simply stated the following, which you can always read for your self. "All the pic's post were Good" meaning i gave credit to EVERYONE !

C. i Also mentioned "i thought these Girls in these pic's looked so good i doubt I'd be able to control myself" meaning it was my opinion and my point of view, doesn't mean you have to share it.

D. i said i would date them why ? because that is my taste in women, i just liked them. i wouldn't make you date or call some one attractive if you didn't find them attractive. so if i like some one or a set of people , how is that a problem ? are you governing who i think is attractive or who i should like?

E. i wrote that stuff all ahead , so that no one would think that i was Stealing pic's "KHayes666" , or insulting people "name2come".

to Ekim, i apologize dude i didn't mean to upset you with the "Flame wars". i had to write it though look only 5 post after mine and BAM issues. I'm not trolling and I'm Not insulting anyone. this is a forum, a place where opinions, ideas and point of views are shared. I'm just sharing my opinion or point of view... is it too hard to respect that and not start issues ?


----------



## kayrae

fwiw, i'm female and wasn't mentioned and wasn't offended.


----------



## chunkylex

kayrae said:


> fwiw, i'm female and wasn't mentioned and wasn't offended.



OH MY GOSH, THANK YOU ! :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Buffetbelly

I just want to say that I disagree with the list. I prefer the more mature ladies. Va-va-va-voom! (You mature ladies know what I mean!)


----------



## chunkylex

Buffetbelly said:


> I just want to say that I disagree with the list. I prefer the more mature ladies. Va-va-va-voom! (You mature ladies know what I mean!)



Dude by all means, my post was my point of view. you think, feel, say what you want. if anything you can make your own list if you'd like, well have different taste I'm glad you are able to say what you like


----------



## FaxMachine1234

chunkylex said:


> A. the reason i was defensive was because of this, lol. i'm new and i like to participate in the forums and Avoid some major confusion where some one get offended really over nothing.
> 
> B. i did not make it a Greatest hit's i didn't say "these are the only hotties on all the forums" i simply stated the following, which you can always read for your self. "All the pic's post were Good" meaning i gave credit to EVERYONE !
> 
> C. i Also mentioned "i thought these Girls in these pic's looked so good i doubt I'd be able to control myself" meaning it was my opinion and my point of view, doesn't mean you have to share it.
> 
> D. i said i would date them why ? because that is my taste in women, i just liked them. i wouldn't make you date or call some one attractive if you didn't find them attractive. so if i like some one or a set of people , how is that a problem ? are you governing who i think is attractive or who i should like?
> 
> E. i wrote that stuff all ahead , so that no one would think that i was Stealing pic's "KHayes666" , or insulting people "name2come".
> 
> to Ekim, i apologize dude i didn't mean to upset you with the "Flame wars". i had to write it though look only 5 post after mine and BAM issues. I'm not trolling and I'm Not insulting anyone. this is a forum, a place where opinions, ideas and point of views are shared. I'm just sharing my opinion or point of view... is it too hard to respect that and not start issues ?



About that, I was only joking pretty much; there was a thread here much earlier (i think it was here anyway) about how people use that phrase in order to deflect criticism, so it just reminded me of that. It's a bad habit, but not a capital crime! 

I think it was just fine that you posted what you did, but the actual language that you used was actually a lil skeevy. Is there any reason to talk about how you'd handle these girls on a date when all you've done is seen their pictures? Those are the kinds of "compliments" that I don't think don't go over too well, either to the subjects or to the people having to read it. Just say nice things about girls in a way that you'd actually be able to say to their face, gentlemanly! Just because we're on the Internet doesn't mean basic rules of decorum don't still apply.


----------



## chunkylex

Ekim said:


> About that, I was only joking pretty much; there was a thread here much earlier (i think it was here anyway) about how people use that phrase in order to deflect criticism, so it just reminded me of that. It's a bad habit, but not a capital crime!
> 
> I think it was just fine that you posted what you did, but the actual language that you used was actually a lil skeevy. Is there any reason to talk about how you'd handle these girls on a date when all you've done is seen their pictures? Those are the kinds of "compliments" that I don't think don't go over too well, either to the subjects or to the people having to read it. Just say nice things about girls in a way that you'd actually be able to say to their face, gentlemanly! Just because we're on the Internet doesn't mean basic rules of decorum don't still apply.



ahh true, just being a bit silly especially with the old Quagmire "Gigiddy Giggidy" However you bring up a good point, one that i can see and understand. ill try to compliment with proper Edict from now on and keep the peace :bow:. 

Thanks Ekim and kayrae for not Giving me a hard time if i could see you guys i would hug you :happy: 

i will log off now and go enjoy some music.


Peace and goodnight to all


----------



## KHayes666

chunkylex said:


> A. the reason i was defensive was because of this, lol. i'm new and i like to participate in the forums and Avoid some major confusion where some one get offended really over nothing.
> 
> B. i did not make it a Greatest hit's i didn't say "these are the only hotties on all the forums" i simply stated the following, which you can always read for your self. "All the pic's post were Good" meaning i gave credit to EVERYONE !
> 
> C. i Also mentioned "i thought these Girls in these pic's looked so good i doubt I'd be able to control myself" meaning it was my opinion and my point of view, doesn't mean you have to share it.
> 
> D. i said i would date them why ? because that is my taste in women, i just liked them. i wouldn't make you date or call some one attractive if you didn't find them attractive. so if i like some one or a set of people , how is that a problem ? are you governing who i think is attractive or who i should like?
> 
> E. i wrote that stuff all ahead , so that no one would think that i was Stealing pic's "KHayes666" , or insulting people "name2come".
> 
> to Ekim, i apologize dude i didn't mean to upset you with the "Flame wars". i had to write it though look only 5 post after mine and BAM issues. I'm not trolling and I'm Not insulting anyone. this is a forum, a place where opinions, ideas and point of views are shared. I'm just sharing my opinion or point of view... is it too hard to respect that and not start issues ?



Yeah I feel bad, I forget I said that.....carry on.


----------



## OnlineFeeder

supathick mami said:


> here are mines



What a gain! I think that you are more beautiful now. [Obviusly you'll say, Fat > Thin].


----------



## OnlineFeeder

But now, to the delight of my fans [female only, of course], here 2 my pics from this summer [187/190 lbs].

* Not other pics to compare. But I said that are my standard weight. Hope you like it.


----------



## timlinsley2004

Good pics mate!


----------



## Diego

I think I said before Im usually very fit (kinda skinny in right now). My biggest was I like gain ~20lbs and I had a cute belly. My friends were just starting in teasing me jaja, so i lost that weight quicker than you could imagine!


----------



## timlinsley2004

TheBiggerTheBetter said:


> Keep it up girl, you look awesome in both and your only gonna get hotter. What is your goal.



I love how your fat now hangs out below your corset whereas before it didn't... It is so hot that you are now weighed down by your extra pounds restricting you wherever you go :smitten:


----------



## LunaLove




----------



## Caine

Wow Luna, you're looking Rather lovely still from that young to recent, always seem to be getting cuter!


----------



## hungry43

definitly better in the second photo, though both are nice!!


----------



## jac1974kra

You were so skinny on this school foto!!! I don't know how old is this pics, but your weight gain is amazing! I wish you good appetite and new kilograms! Jerzy from Poland


----------



## bmann0413

LunaLove said:


>



Your school looks like Hogwarts to me... lol


----------



## MattB

bmann0413 said:


> Your school looks like Hogwarts to me... lol



Too funny, it's actually the Parliament buildings here in Ottawa and she's sitting by the Centennial Flame...but it's going to be called Hogwarts from now on...


----------



## CuslonGodibb

LunaLove - those are two great photographs, I have to say; you do look lovely.

Thanks for sharing.

/ CuslonGodibb



LunaLove said:


>


----------



## Abernachy

You ladies look voluptuous. Especially Lunalove, Infraultra, and supathick mami. I hope I one day bump into you ladies, especially if you ladies are single.


----------



## M_69

bmann0413 said:


> Your school looks like Hogwarts to me... lol



wooow big change...:smitten:

so beautiful now & then :wubu:


----------



## Justkris

kayrae said:


> When I was 17. SKINNIEST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 23.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now. FATTEST



You look great in all pics! Same goes for Supathickmami, Luna and Green-Eyed fairy!


----------



## JohnWakim




----------



## kayrae

you look like a baby! how old are you?


----------



## jac1974kra

Hello!

I'm jerzy from Poland.

You will find my photos on website:

Skinniest
103 lbs:
http://wievmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=419353559&albumID=556954&imageID=2312378

Fattest
232 lbs:
http://wievmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=419353559&albumID=560968&imageID=5938340

I'm (on both pics) 5'9"" high and still gaining!


----------



## BigIsBetterCpl

You look so much hotter bigger and sexier...


----------



## Cupcake343

This was me at my thinnest "adult-ish" weight. I was 190, wearing a size 16. This was my choir picture from freshman year in high school, Feb. 2004.
View attachment freshman yr. choir.jpg


This is me at 260, wearing a size 22... in April 2007.
View attachment formal06.jpg


This is at halloween. I weigh about 310 now, I wear a 22/24 on top, 24/26 on bottom, this isn't a great pic, but I tried... (I'm on the right, Lauren (Fluffy51888) is WonderWoman on the left.
View attachment halloween08.jpg


This was me at the mcdonalds play place... also a little over 300... not the greatest pic ever, but, you get the idea...
View attachment IMG_0104.JPG


----------



## kayrae

love your dresses!


----------



## appull

This was me at the mcdonalds play place... also a little over 300... not the greatest pic ever, but, you get the idea...
View attachment 55388
[/QUOTE]


Way too cute.

Dimensions' servers should have crashed with that post.


----------



## Tad

Cupcake343 said:


> This was me at my thinnest "adult-ish" weight. I was 190, wearing a size 16. This was my choir picture from freshman year in high school, Feb. 2004.
> 
> This is me at 260, wearing a size 22... in April 2007.
> 
> This is at halloween. I weigh about 310 now, I wear a 22/24 on top, 24/26 on bottom, this isn't a great pic, but I tried... (I'm on the right, Lauren (Fluffy51888) is WonderWoman on the left.
> 
> This was me at the mcdonalds play place... also a little over 300... not the greatest pic ever, but, you get the idea...



I'm sure you get this a lot, but you don't look those weights! You seem to carry it really well distributed, and maybe have a fair bit of it in muscle?


----------



## lovebbws13

Cupcake343 said:


> This was me at my thinnest "adult-ish" weight. I was 190, wearing a size 16. This was my choir picture from freshman year in high school, Feb. 2004.
> View attachment 55384
> 
> 
> This is me at 260, wearing a size 22... in April 2007.
> View attachment 55386
> 
> 
> This is at halloween. I weigh about 310 now, I wear a 22/24 on top, 24/26 on bottom, this isn't a great pic, but I tried... (I'm on the right, Lauren (Fluffy51888) is WonderWoman on the left.
> View attachment 55387
> 
> 
> This was me at the mcdonalds play place... also a little over 300... not the greatest pic ever, but, you get the idea...
> View attachment 55388



I think you've become more and more beautiful with your weight gain. VERY sexy woman, indeed.


----------



## Richard Davion

'WoW' ... Cupcake Appears-to-Be As-'Hot'-as-The-Fucking-Sun!!! And "That's Coming-from an-Australian!!! >(*U^)<


----------



## Cupcake343

Thanks so much y'all!!! *blushes*


----------



## Lunakago

My weight has been ALLLL over the chart! I'll see what pictures I can dig up...







I was 16 in this pic with my (now) boyfriend, the smallest I ever was (besides being a child), I was about 160 and in a size 16






That's me the month after I gradated high school, I was about 170






I was 19 or so in this pic, that's my old bird hanging on my skirt )






I was about 22 in this pic, I had gotten involved in Martial Arts and got down to around 180 from ballooning up to 230 from being with a man who only ever bought junk food






I was about 23 in this pic, around 200-220






I was sucking my stomach in and pushing the rest of the fat up with my hand (you can see the bulge) but I was about the same weight as the last pic, showin off my belly ring

And now we get into more recent )






This was taken in June, I was the heaviest ever in my life, I was fluctuating daily between 240-245, was wearing a size 20 and those were even a bit tight






This was mid-July, I had gotten really sick and started to lose weight but hadn't lost much, was about 230


----------



## fromthintofat

At any weight!


----------



## lovebbws13

Lunakago said:


> My weight has been ALLLL over the chart! I'll see what pictures I can dig up...



TOTALLY gorgeous!! I love the miniskirt and bikini shots. Totally YUMMY!!


----------



## ktmcts

You are quite beautiful.



Lunakago said:


> My weight has been ALLLL over the chart! I'll see what pictures I can dig up...


----------



## FaxMachine1234

She does look great, but let's not quote ginormous photo posts...


----------



## Seth Warren

Ekim said:


> She does look great, but let's not quote ginormous photo posts...




I wish to second this motion.


----------



## Lunakago

Seth Warren said:


> I wish to second this motion.



I'm sorry my pictures were so big!


----------



## Duniwin

Lunakago said:


> I'm sorry my pictures were so big!



No need to apologize, I think everyone enjoyed seeing the pictures (I know I did) ... the first time. We just don't need to see them more than once in the same thread, as when they were quoted by other people.


----------



## stuffedbellylover

Wow Lunakago! Great pics at any weight!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## SoVerySoft

Agreed - I will delete them from the responses.


----------



## CleverBomb

SoVerySoft said:


> Agreed - I will delete them from the responses.


Ceiling Mod is Watching You.. [post update]

-Rusty


----------



## Timberwolf

Would perhaps be a good idea for the whole forum - deleting the pics from the responses.


----------



## The Orange Mage

I know for a fact that vBulletin has some sort of setting or add-on that administrators can use that replaces images in quotes with text links to the photos. However, never having been an admin of a vBulletin message board I know nothing else on the subject.

Anyways, nice bikini Lunakago!


----------



## Lunakago

The Orange Mage said:


> Anyways, nice bikini Lunakago!



:blush: Thank you


----------



## qwertyman173

Lunakago said:


> My weight has been ALLLL over the chart! I'll see what pictures I can dig up...



Great pics! The one in the bikini is awesome!


----------



## 400lbs

tioobs said:


> :wubu: congratulations



so so beautiful. hope you are happy with the eventual gain :eat2:


----------



## 400lbs

fattenmeup said:


> me at 160
> now at 224



you're so hot! congrats on your gain!


----------



## TNssbbwQUEEN

Thought I would join in the fun  Hope this works hehehe

Here I am Playing some catch in 1975 I was around 175 lbs.






And here I am in Sept, 2008 around 425 lbs.


----------



## ChaosElite

porqueNo said:


> This is me last week at my heaviest
> 
> 8X Top
> 10X Bottom
> Weight...??? (Your Guess is as good as mine)
> 
> I just had to buy all new clothes (mostly bottom)
> 
> The last time I weighed myself was Dec. 2007 and I was 463. I was 6X top and an 8X bottom.
> 
> Anywhoo lets just say I am not into the # so much but more the curves..and the chocolate and I could eat 10 of the cinnamon rolls from McDonald's ..oh wait I do every other day practically
> 
> Ciao!!



:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## ICEMANSS00

You Look Marvelous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jac1974kra

There are my skinniest and faccest pics. I gained from starvation (BMI 14,7) weight 103 lbs (I'm 5'10"" high) to 232 lbs now (32,7 BMI). My weigh gain continue.
jerzy
myspace.com/jerzy130 

View attachment jac231.bmp


View attachment jac232d.bmp


----------



## AtlantisAK

Lunakago said:


> This was taken in June, I was the heaviest ever in my life, I was fluctuating daily between 240-245, was wearing a size 20 and those were even a bit tight



Aww! I absolutely love this picture of you...That amount of fat looks great on you...so doesnt that bikini...I want it! You've got a great and curvy figure here...totally cute.


----------



## Richard Davion

Ha! ... I-Never 'Forget'-R-Face ... "Saw"-You on FLICKR Before Christmas!!! >(*U^)<

There-R Some Wonderful Lasses and Lassets on FLICKR.


----------



## VVET

When I got out of the service in '78, I had a waist of 28 and an inseam of 29. I think my weight was about 130#
Now, I'm 185# and waist of 40, down 10# from Thanksgiving time and a waist of 42


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista

These Pictures are wonderful you all look ravishing


----------



## bodaciousroxxie

skinniest was taken 2 years ago, it isnt the skinniest i've been, but the skinniest picture i have me thinks hehe. 

View attachment l_08eababcf4a8eb79372aac1778630d73.jpg


View attachment DSCF8347.jpg


----------



## Oirish

bodaciousroxxie said:


> skinniest was taken 2 years ago, it isnt the skinniest i've been, but the skinniest picture i have me thinks hehe.



The poster for "bigger is better" is right here. You are a dream girl.:smitten:


----------



## Richard Davion

Hey, Roxxie ... If-You 'Truly'-R The-Plump-Girl Next-Door What-R-Your 'Waiting'-for ... Come-over-to-My-Place & Live-It-Up!!! >(*U^)<


----------



## Gandalf

Roxxie, you look much more womanly, more confident and much hotter with the added pounds! They look great on you. Hope you enjoy the new body feeling, too.

Best, Christian


----------



## ChubbyFairy

This is my skinniest pic:

View attachment DSCN3231.JPG


For the fattest I've to devoting!


----------



## grilo_cwb

Very pretty!


----------



## Richard Davion

More-like 'Heavenly' ... and The 'Best'-bit IS-that She only Lives Next-Door ... 'Just' an-Alleyway-away!!! >(*U^)<


----------



## Ivy

I was probably about 15 here. this is by far the thinnest i have EVER been. i was wearing a size 14/16 in pants!
(not to mention insanely awkward. haha)






recent.
definitely not a 14/16 anymore.


----------



## Oirish

LunaLove said:


>




Aw, look at that cute skinny girl. Its amazing how you've grown up *ba dum bump!*  You are gorgeous. An absolute dream girl.


----------



## Jigen

Ivy said:


> I was probably about 15 here. this is by far the thinnest i have EVER been. i was wearing a size 14/16 in pants!
> (not to mention insanely awkward. haha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recent.
> definitely not a 14/16 anymore.



Definitely yes. You are beautiful, but the first pic is really dark. I can't see anything...


----------



## bbwsrule

Ivy said:


> I was probably about 15 here. this is by far the thinnest i have EVER been. i was wearing a size 14/16 in pants!
> (not to mention insanely awkward. haha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recent.
> definitely not a 14/16 anymore.



Awesome transformation!


----------



## bbwsrule

Cupcake343 said:


> This was me at my thinnest "adult-ish" weight. I was 190, wearing a size 16. This was my choir picture from freshman year in high school, Feb. 2004.
> View attachment 55384
> 
> 
> This is me at 260, wearing a size 22... in April 2007.
> View attachment 55386
> 
> 
> This is at halloween. I weigh about 310 now, I wear a 22/24 on top, 24/26 on bottom, this isn't a great pic, but I tried... (I'm on the right, Lauren (Fluffy51888) is WonderWoman on the left.
> View attachment 55387
> 
> 
> This was me at the mcdonalds play place... also a little over 300... not the greatest pic ever, but, you get the idea...
> View attachment 55388



You're beautiful at any size, but especially now!


----------



## Tracii

Not my skinniest or fattest but the only ones I could find.
First is about 3-4 years ago maybe pretty skinny for me 135 +or- and the second is winter of 2007 around 210 is my guess.
My highest has been 290 but thats been a while.My BF has been hinting so who knows.



[/IMG] 



[/IMG]


----------



## Tracii

This is a great thread the pics of you big guys are great I love em'.
So fluffy and cute whats not to love about that?


----------



## MamaLisa

OMG IVY U SEXY BEAST!


me at my fattest:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

MamaLisa said:


> OMG IVY U SEXY BEAST!
> 
> 
> me at my fattest:




Such a cute round belly!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seth Warren

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Such a cute round belly!!!!!!!!!!!!



Enthusiastically seconded! :happy:


----------



## Ivy

Jigen said:


> Definitely yes. You are beautiful, but the first pic is really dark. I can't see anything...


yeah, it's a pretty dark photo. i tried lightening it but had no luck! also, thanks!



bbwsrule said:


> Awesome transformation!


thanks! i think so, too.


----------



## Ivy

MamaLisa said:


> OMG IVY U SEXY BEAST!
> 
> 
> me at my fattest:



haha youuu are! your belly is sooo cute!


----------



## ahtnamas

Skinnest I have of me. Soph in HS? or Jr... something like that











8 years later. Taken a few months ago at my heaviest.


----------



## KHayes666

ahtnamas said:


> Skinnest I have of me. Soph in HS? or Jr... something like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 years later. Taken a few months ago at my heaviest.



I honestly think you look great in both pix, really pretty either way


----------



## Oirish

Well you look great in both pics.


----------



## Tracii

You are very pretty nice dress too lovely color on you.


----------



## Tracii

Here is a current pic taken tonight of me. Now understand my BF is no camera man thats for sure he cut my head off when I was trying to give him a sexy wind blowing my hair shot what a doofus LOL. 
We went out to dinner and shopping which was fun I was such a pig!
Went to the ladies room and put a quarter in the little scale to check if it was the same as the scale at home and got a pleasent suprise it said 244.
Now my scale at home last night said 238 which one should I trust?
Thats 30 lbs or so from the 07 pic not a big gain but I'll take it.
Anyway heres the pic with my head cut off but you get the idea!!
BTW back in my size 18 petite jeans!!




[/IMG]


----------



## Hole

I don't have a photo at my very heaviest. This is me at a much heavier weight though.






Skinniest(recently):


----------



## Tracii

Wow nice pic! So pretty in both.


----------



## ktmcts

Hole said:


> I don't have a photo at my very heaviest. This is me at a much heavier weight though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skinniest(recently):



Very pretty!:smitten:


----------



## Oirish

"Hole", you are stunning at both sizes...and would be at any other I'd bet.:wubu:


----------



## plumpmygut

View attachment Newport.jpg


View attachment s788077837_782135_4295.jpg


----------



## chaoticfate13

before id say 120 or 130 skinniest






middle 160





and recent nearing 220 at my heaviest


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

chaoticfate13 said:


> before id say 120 or 130 skinniest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> middle 160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and recent nearing 220 at my heaviest



How YOU doing, hot boy? 

Seriously, you look good at all three weights :bow:


----------



## chaoticfate13

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How YOU doing, hot boy?
> 
> Seriously, you look good at all three weights :bow:



thank you so much gorgeous, *blushes* i havent been hearing to good of comments lately that made me feel good. thank you so much.
id say ur the hot one around here though


----------



## Tracii

Actually hot in all 3 pics.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

chaoticfate13 said:


> thank you so much gorgeous, *blushes* i havent been hearing to good of comments lately that made me feel good. thank you so much.
> id say ur the hot one around here though



thank you


----------



## TygerKitty

Pic 1 - Senior Year of High School; age 17 - approximately 185 lbs but most of it was muscle; I was a gymnast and competitive dancer! size 11/12-13/14

Pic 2 - Third Year of Graduate School; age 25 - approximately 270 lbs; size 22/24


----------



## Mack27

TygerKitty is awesome!


----------



## KHayes666

Mack27 said:


> TygerKitty is awesome!



I agree


----------



## Tracii

Very nice TK nice belly!


----------



## TygerKitty

Mack27 said:


> TygerKitty is awesome!





KHayes666 said:


> I agree





Tracii said:


> Very nice TK nice belly!



Thank you everyone! :blush:

Know what's really sad? In the pic when I was 17 I thought I was morbidly obese; hence the tankini that covered my whole belly... I wish I had enjoyed my body more when I was younger! I'm only beginning to learn to be OK with myself lately... still not happy though... (love my bigger boobs though haha!)


----------



## Tracii

You are a true beauty TK.Stunning.


----------



## TygerKitty

Tracii said:


> You are a true beauty TK.Stunning.



You're too kind!


----------



## Famouslastwords

chaoticfate13 said:


> before id say 120 or 130 skinniest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> middle 160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and recent nearing 220 at my heaviest




whoa baby, hubba hubba


----------



## Tracii

As I said before a baby doll.hubba hubba I agree.


----------



## the hanging belly

chaoticfate13 said:


> before id say 120 or 130 skinniest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> middle 160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and recent nearing 220 at my heaviest



Man you're hot! Especially with the long hair


----------



## devilishlysweet

Been lurking here for a while, thought it might be time to post again 

2001, size 10/12










2006, size 16/18










Now, size 20










>_O Stupid imageshack advertising!


----------



## Tracii

Such a pretty girl. WOW you look better in a 20.


----------



## devilishlysweet

Thanks - I'm kind of struggling with my weight...I love how I look, but I'm trying to live a healthier lifestyle as well.


----------



## stuffedbellylover

Liz, 

you are here? 

Hi, it´s Chris from DevArt, you remember? ;-)

Welcome!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tracii said:


> Such a pretty girl. WOW you look better in a 20.





devilishlysweet said:


> Thanks - I'm kind of struggling with my weight...I love how I look, but I'm trying to live a healthier lifestyle as well.



Nothing wrong with trying to be healthy....just looks like you filled out in the perfect places and blossomed in that last pic.


----------



## devilishlysweet

I've been a part of the website for a while, but I'm a bit of a Lurker here. I'm also on Curvage somewhere, but again, I'm a lurker


----------



## devilishlysweet

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Nothing wrong with trying to be healthy....just looks like you filled out in the perfect places and blossomed in that last pic.



You're very kind!


----------



## KHayes666

devilishlysweet said:


> Thanks - I'm kind of struggling with my weight...I love how I look, but I'm trying to live a healthier lifestyle as well.



I liked your 2006 pic, REALLY pretty


----------



## bmann0413

devilishlysweet said:


> Been lurking here for a while, thought it might be time to post again
> 
> 2001, size 10/12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006, size 16/18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, size 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >_O Stupid imageshack advertising!



Heeeey I remember you from DeviantArt! :happy:


----------



## devilishlysweet

bmann0413 said:


> Heeeey I remember you from DeviantArt! :happy:



I remember you too (by pics) - I know your DA is something to do with super - I just can't remember the rest >_O


----------



## lovebbws13

devilishlysweet said:


> Been lurking here for a while, thought it might be time to post again
> 
> 2001, size 10/12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006, size 16/18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, size 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >_O Stupid imageshack advertising!



I must say, I like your size 20 pic the best. The others you look good in, but the latest size 20, you're GORGEOUS!


----------



## Tracii

I agree just goregous wine anyone?


----------



## nikola090

I agree also,in your last pic you seems even nicer!


----------



## Tracii

This is not my fattest pic I have some just can't find em'
I had the flu and felt like total shit but my Mom wanted to take a pic to send to my Aunt to show her how fat I was.I said MOM HURRY UP I'M ABOUT TO PUKE OK!!Gosh I look frumpy not glamourous like most here sorry.



[/IMG]


----------



## devilishlysweet

Tracii said:


> This is not my fattest pic I have some just can't find em'
> I had the flu and felt like total shit but my Mom wanted to take a pic to send to my Aunt to show her how fat I was.I said MOM HURRY UP I'M ABOUT TO PUKE OK!!Gosh I look frumpy not glamourous like most here sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I think you look just fine, sick or well


----------



## Tracii

Thanks!I'm all better now!


----------



## Shosh

chaoticfate13 said:


> before id say 120 or 130 skinniest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> middle 160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and recent nearing 220 at my heaviest



Aren't you cute!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Both my skinniest and fattest pic.

I'm about 30 pounds less than in my fattest pic now.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Famouslastwords said:


> Both my skinniest and fattest pic.
> 
> I'm about 30 pounds less than in my fattest pic now.


cute before.

GORGEOUS AFTER.


----------



## Famouslastwords

disconnectedsmile said:


> cute before.
> 
> GORGEOUS AFTER.




Thanks C, <3


----------



## Oirish

Yup. You are a hottie. No doubt about that. I do have a preference for the after pic but you already knew that.


----------



## KHayes666

Famouslastwords said:


> Both my skinniest and fattest pic.
> 
> I'm about 30 pounds less than in my fattest pic now.



Where were you in the before pic? That looks like a neat statue


----------



## zsa

Okay, so November 2006 is the first one and March 2009 is the second. I am sure some of you have NEVER seem me at the newest size or the smallest for that matter.. 

View attachment 2006nov.jpg


View attachment Full Body.jpg


----------



## Alan

Zsa, Beautiful Smile in the first pic...and the second one...well, it looks like "squashing time"!


----------



## braindeadhead

Wow

That's the only word for that... Wow

You put on all that weight in 2.5 years? that's amazing too...

Again, stunning


----------



## Tracii

So cute in both pics.That is quite a gain too.Awesome belly


----------



## KHayes666

I just dropped my pop tart on the floor.....all that in just 3 years?

Damn....I'm speechless, and that's tough to make me.


----------



## observer10

You look great


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Gingembre said:


> Ooops, nearly forgot the point of the thread! I've never been skinny, not even relatively! But here are a coupla pics from about 4 years ago when I was thinnER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a coupla more recent ones:



If anyone asks me why I love redheads so much, I'm just going to show them these pics!


----------



## ecortez766

Famouslastwords said:


> Both my skinniest and fattest pic.
> 
> I'm about 30 pounds less than in my fattest pic now.



I love your pics. You have some sexy legs.


----------



## Famouslastwords

ecortez766 said:


> I love your pics. You have some sexy legs.



Thank you very much! :wubu:


----------



## Reggiano

zsa said:


> Okay, so November 2006 is the first one and March 2009 is the second. I am sure some of you have NEVER seem me at the newest size or the smallest for that matter..



Welcome back, Zsalynn, you're as beautiful as ever. Keep feeding that belly.


----------



## HugeFan

No offense meant, because this is an inclusive place, but based on your pics and some of what you've said, you were born a man, right Tracii?


----------



## Famouslastwords

KHayes666 said:


> Where were you in the before pic? That looks like a neat statue



I was in Sacramento, across from the front of the capital building.


----------



## lovebbws13

Blackhawk2293 said:


> If anyone asks me why I love redheads so much, I'm just going to show them these pics!



I'm the same way. I'm a redhead lover as well, and she's definitely a GREAT representative as to why!


----------



## Blackhawk2293

lovebbws13 said:


> I'm the same way. I'm a redhead lover as well, and she's definitely a GREAT representative as to why!



Exactly.......


----------



## OzGuy

Redheads are divine. My very first GF was a redhead and ever since then I've been hooked. My wife is a Strawberry Blonde. Oooh yeah. BTW freckled redheads are even better.


----------



## Hellsing2o2

Not sure how you get that big. My stomach can't handle more then one moderate sized meal a day XD And I can't stand not being active


----------



## AnnMarie

Hellsing2o2 said:


> Not sure how you get that big. My stomach can't handle more then one moderate sized meal a day XD And I can't stand not being active



Just a note that this is a community of large people and comments like this aren't taken well by them. Your complete intention is unclear, it's either rude (at the very least) or perhaps you're interested in gaining and due to your eating and activity habits have been unable to gain yourself (if that's an interest of yours) and your response is more of a wonderment. 

In the future - if it's the former, keep it to yourself or you'll find your stay here quite short. 

If it's the latter, then please state the case more clearly as you've raised the hackles of members here already. 

Thank you.
/mod


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

zsa said:


> Okay, so November 2006 is the first one and March 2009 is the second. I am sure some of you have NEVER seem me at the newest size or the smallest for that matter..



Zsa, Wayne and I met you at the 10 year Big As Texas in March 2006. You were bigger than in your after picture. Are you saying you lost that much weight in 8 months. I mean - WOW!


----------



## howitzerbelly

When i was on the uss pear harbor... UNITED STATES MARINE CORPS!! VERY SKINNY!!


----------



## Hellsing2o2

AnnMarie said:


> Just a note that this is a community of large people and comments like this aren't taken well by them. Your complete intention is unclear, it's either rude (at the very least) or perhaps you're interested in gaining and due to your eating and activity habits have been unable to gain yourself (if that's an interest of yours) and your response is more of a wonderment.
> 
> In the future - if it's the former, keep it to yourself or you'll find your stay here quite short.
> 
> If it's the latter, then please state the case more clearly as you've raised the hackles of members here already.
> 
> Thank you.
> /mod



Keep in mind I do not hate fat people. Just not sure why anyone would _want_ to be fat. To me, health comes way before looks. Now if the person was big they're whole life, and have tried hard to lose weight, but couldn't, thats much more understandable. But purposely gaining weight just because one thinks it looks good, thats pretty foolish in my opinion.


----------



## Tracii

I like the way it feels end of story.


----------



## benzdiesel

Hellsing2o2 said:


> Keep in mind I do not hate fat people. Just not sure why anyone would _want_ to be fat. To me, health comes way before looks. Now if the person was big they're whole life, and have tried hard to lose weight, but couldn't, thats much more understandable. But purposely gaining weight just because one thinks it looks good, thats pretty foolish in my opinion.



You'll find more hours of reading than you have to spare on the forum in which you'll learn that a substantial percentage of the population here doubts the "proof" that the medical community tries to offer that we should all hire the undertaker as our personal chauffeur just to spare everyone some time in a few years. There's plenty of threads already in existence debating this very subject, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Hellsing2o2

benzdiesel said:


> You'll find more hours of reading than you have to spare on the forum in which you'll learn that a substantial percentage of the population here doubts the "proof" that the medical community tries to offer that we should all hire the undertaker as our personal chauffeur just to spare everyone some time in a few years. There's plenty of threads already in existence debating this very subject, as a matter of fact.



My apologies. I should have looked through the rest of the boards first.


----------



## machiavellian

Here's mine!


----------



## HugeFan

Before:

I

After:

O

Actually, will post a couple of pics once I get my wireless working better in the morning, assuming I haven't ticked people off beyond the point of repair.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Hellsing2o2 said:


> Keep in mind I do not hate fat people. Just not sure why anyone would _want_ to be fat. To me, health comes way before looks. Now if the person was big they're whole life, and have tried hard to lose weight, but couldn't, thats much more understandable. But purposely gaining weight just because one thinks it looks good, thats pretty foolish in my opinion.



Someone explain to me why this person is even on this site....


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Hellsing2o2 said:


> My apologies. I should have looked through the rest of the boards first.



We'll settle for you just actually looking at the forum titles and subtitles.


----------



## yourpersonalpenguin

At 15 I was 160pds















Now at 19 I am 235pds


----------



## Tracii

YPP you are just too cute!
Ditzy I'm with you why is he on this site?


----------



## technaut

yourpersonalpenguin said:


> At 15 I was 160pds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now at 19 I am 235pds



Very nice gain :eat2: 
Was it on purpose :blush: ?


----------



## Armadillojellybeans

yourpersonalpenguin said:


> At 15 I was 160pds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now at 19 I am 235pds




Agreed, a very lucious gain, good on ya mam, everyone always look better with a little more


----------



## Seth Warren

yourpersonalpenguin said:


> At 15 I was 160pds
> 
> *photos*
> 
> Now at 19 I am 235pds
> 
> *photos*



The cute penguin *can* take photos that aren't sideways! 

Also...hello, belly!


----------



## disconnectedsmile

i love this thread as much as anyone, and i think everyone here looks great...
but can we not quote pics, especially big ones? it makes the page look silly, and i'm sure it can't be great for bandwidth, either.
just my two cents.


----------



## yourpersonalpenguin

Tracii-AWW! you are so sweet!

Tech-When I moved out of my parents house at 18 I was 180. Having the freedom to eat what I wanted, when I wanted, and how much I wanted, Well 50pds kind of flew on in 12months. Otherwise the 20pds from 16-18 and the 15pds in the last 6months has just been gradual gains do to my healthy appetite. I do LOVE to eat!

Jellybeans- I agree. Thank you very much. 

Seth-Shocking isn't it?


----------



## Seth Warren

yourpersonalpenguin said:


> Shocking isn't it?



Indeed. Feel free to shock me some more.


----------



## BarbBBW

Ok,... I have these pics,...In RED is about 9 years ago,I was about 220lbs Now,.. is in Black, Definitely my heaviest @292

alittle apprehensive about this posting, but i will get over it LOL 

View attachment 36.jpg


View attachment DSC00606.JPG


----------



## Hellsing2o2

DitzyBrunette said:


> Someone explain to me why this person is even on this site....



Reason is 4Chan. And I do have a little bit of a thing for slightly overweight gals.


----------



## Reggiano

BarbBBW said:


> Ok,... I have these pics,...In RED is about 9 years ago,I was about 220lbs Now,.. is in Black, Definitely my heaviest @292
> 
> alittle apprehensive about this posting, but i will get over it LOL



I wouldn't worry, you look wonderful.


----------



## KHayes666

yourpersonalpenguin said:


> At 15 I was 160pds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now at 19 I am 235pds



*kisses your cheek and hugs you close*

cutie ;-)


----------



## knives

You have very striking eyes YPP.


----------



## technaut

yourpersonalpenguin said:


> Tech-When I moved out of my parents house at 18 I was 180. Having the freedom to eat what I wanted, when I wanted, and how much I wanted, Well 50pds kind of flew on in 12months. Otherwise the 20pds from 16-18 and the 15pds in the last 6months has just been gradual gains do to my healthy appetite. I do LOVE to eat!



Thanks  Your love of food looks very good on you


----------



## yourpersonalpenguin

knives said:


> You have very striking eyes YPP.



awww! thank you so much


----------



## alkonttt

WoW :blush:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Hellsing2o2 said:


> Reason is 4Chan. And I do have a little bit of a thing for slightly overweight gals.



Greeeeeeeeeeeeeat, we're on 4chan. That's the best news I've heard all day.


----------



## Mikey

Hellsing2o2 said:


> Reason is 4Chan. And I do have a little bit of a thing for slightly overweight gals.




Slightly overweight is a subjective thing. To me slightly overweight is 100 pounds!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hellsing2o2 said:


> Reason is 4Chan. And I do have a little bit of a thing for slightly overweight gals.



Oh wow.....I totally misread this as "I have a little bitty thing for slightly overweight girls" :doh:

My bad.......


----------



## Mikey

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh wow.....I totally misread this as "I have a little bitty thing for slightly overweight girls" :doh:
> 
> My bad.......



Maybe I read it wrong and you were correct?


----------



## Famouslastwords

Mmmmmhmmmmmmm


----------



## music_maid

I have never been too think or too fat but:

Before: 







After:


----------



## disconnectedsmile

music_maid said:


> I have never been too think or too fat but:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> [IMG][/QUOTE]
> that secret service agent there has good taste :p


----------



## KHayes666

music_maid said:


> I have never been too think or too fat but:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:



Key finger placement by the FBI dude


----------



## disconnectedsmile

disconnectedsmile said:


> i love this thread as much as anyone, and i think everyone here looks great...
> but can we not quote pics, especially big ones? it makes the page look silly, and i'm sure it can't be great for bandwidth, either.
> just my two cents.


just saying.


----------



## superj707

MsSasha said:


> Ok this is my at age 17 in high school. Not my smallest but I was way smaller than I am now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Im at my heaviest now...




I just think you are beyond gorgeous at any weight !!


----------



## Putty

music_maid said:


> I have never been too think or too fat but:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:



i need u now!


----------



## argyle

music_maid said:


> I have never been too think or too fat but:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:



You guys look just like agent Dale Cooper and (a slightly chunkier) Audrey Horne from Twin Peaks (the guy totally has Kyle McLaughlin going on).


----------



## The Educator

Where did the rest of the posts on this thread go?


----------



## thejuicyone

Before: Last Summer









After: A couple weeks ago


----------



## chublover350

holy moly girl: lucky dood your sitting on


----------



## thejuicyone

chublover350 said:


> holy moly girl: lucky dood your sitting on



haha thanks spinny.


----------



## Tracii

That last pic is soo cute.He looks like a happy guy.


----------



## stuffedbellylover

Looks like you ate well, dear Juicy! 

But all the photos are great I think!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## johnnny2005

thejuicyone said:


> Before: Last Summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After: A couple weeks ago



You look really great!


----------



## thejuicyone

johnnny2005 said:


> You look really great!



Thanks doll.


----------



## Oirish

thejuicyone said:


> Before: Last Summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After: A couple weeks ago



Looking better than ever Brandi!:smitten: I'm sure your bf knows he's one lucky guy.


----------



## Saxphon

[/QUOTE]

Very beautiful photos here. Would be curious to know the difference in pounds between last summer and the more recent pic. What a lovely set of legs you have there .... maybe this last pic needs to be posted too in the 'sexiest legs' thread.

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Lets see....

My thinnest was 2 years ago in 07. I had lost about 70lbs and was at 270. I know that's not exactly thin but the smallest I have ever been.











I gained a bunch of weight back and my heaviest was last summer. I got up to about 350 again. I have no idea how much I weighed in this pic but somewhere between 330-350





This was in March I think I was in the mid 320's or something like that? IDK





And finally this was last weekend. I am holding out at around 335ish
In the blue doing the cha-cha slide LOL





Same day


----------



## RayanamiNGE

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Lets see....
> 
> My thinnest was 2 years ago in 07. I had lost about 70lbs and was at 270. I know that's not exactly thin but the smallest I have ever been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gained a bunch of weight back and my heaviest was last summer. I got up to about 350 again. I have no idea how much I weighed in this pic but somewhere between 330-350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was in March I think I was in the mid 320's or something like that? IDK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally this was last weekend. I am holding out at around 335ish
> In the blue doing the cha-cha slide LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same day



Wow, am I seriously the first to say that you look wonderful now? You look great! hope your happy with the bigger better you! I know I am ^.^


----------



## Oldtimer76

RayanamiNGE said:


> Wow, am I seriously the first to say that you look wonderful now? You look great! hope your happy with the bigger better you! I know I am ^.^




Sorry, but I think she looks great at any weight, though... She's just a true beauty!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Thank you both


----------



## Oldtimer76

You are welcome, cutie!


----------



## thejuicyone

stuffedbellylover said:


> Looks like you ate well, dear Juicy!
> 
> But all the photos are great I think!
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Chris



Indeed I did. Thank you!


----------



## Tracii

I agree with oldtimer she is very pretty at all weights.


----------



## thejuicyone

Oirish said:


> Looking better than ever Brandi!:smitten: I'm sure your bf knows he's one lucky guy.



Aw Thanks Rick. Shoot me a message sometime duder.




Saxphon said:


> Very beautiful photos here. Would be curious to know the difference in pounds between last summer and the more recent pic. What a lovely set of legs you have there .... maybe this last pic needs to be posted too in the 'sexiest legs' thread.
> 
> Thanks for sharing with us.



Thank you and I think about 30lbs.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Lets see....
> 
> My thinnest was 2 years ago in 07. I had lost about 70lbs and was at 270. I know that's not exactly thin but the smallest I have ever been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gained a bunch of weight back and my heaviest was last summer. I got up to about 350 again. I have no idea how much I weighed in this pic but somewhere between 330-350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was in March I think I was in the mid 320's or something like that? IDK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally this was last weekend. I am holding out at around 335ish
> In the blue doing the cha-cha slide LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same day



Wow! It'd be worth flying to New York again to do the cha cha with you!!


----------



## luvemlrg

I have to say that you have filled out nicely and are quite sexy the way you are


----------



## RayanamiNGE

Tracii said:


> I agree with oldtimer she is very pretty at all weights.



Ouch, i feel attacked *tear*


----------



## Buffetbelly

BarbBBW said:


> Ok,... I have these pics,...In RED is about 9 years ago,I was about 220lbs Now,.. is in Black, Definitely my heaviest @292
> 
> alittle apprehensive about this posting, but i will get over it LOL



It's not only the young ones that can blossom....!!


----------



## Russ2d

> And finally this was last weekend. I am holding out at around 335ish
> In the blue doing the cha-cha slide LOL



You've fattened up very nicely- more beautiful than ever...




> Thank you and I think about 30lbs.



Love that last pic Juicyone. I adore fat girl lap-sitters!


----------



## Tracii

I'n within 3 pounds of my of my fattest now.



[/IMG]


----------



## KHayes666

Tracii said:


> I'n within 3 pounds of my of my fattest now.
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



*pats your tummy* good girl ;-)


----------



## Tracii

Thanks for the "pat" KH.


----------



## TaciturnBadger

A little late for a reply, granted, but the confidence exuded in such an admission speaks volumes about how you've "grown.." pun intended, even in reverse. I wish you much success!



Tina said:


> This is me at 12 years old. I hated my body, as did those around me, including my family. I was probably about 230 lbs there. I don't have any from high school, when I reached my teen peak weight of 270 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am at 19 years old and 180 lbs after going on the whiskey diet and losing 90 lbs in three months. I look miserable because I was. I felt hideously ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am about four years ago at my peak weight of 451 lbs. I was literally in constant pain 24/7 and did not carry my weight well. As you can see, I walked with a cane, and not long after is when I got my wheelchair -- a wheelchair I rode once and then rebelled against and decided I was going to lose weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me now at about 340 lbs. I have been within 10 lbs of this weight for the last year or so. I am still wanting to lose some more weight for better mobility, but when I'm done will weigh somewhere around the 250. 275. 300 lb range. I'll know when I get there, but have no desire to be thin even if I could.


----------



## TaciturnBadger

....and to think I never thought I'd like pink.... wow!



BigBeautifulMe said:


> This is me at the NYC weekend a week ago - I'm about 450 now, I'd guess.
> View attachment 16141


----------



## PunkPeach

From then to now 

View attachment cole31.jpg


View attachment 16.jpg


----------



## Slamaga

PunkPeach said:


> From then to now



That was really you before!! I'm amazed by the transformation.


----------



## KHayes666

PunkPeach said:


> From then to now



Have you seen the dude from your before pic recently? lol


----------



## PunkPeach

Slamaga said:


> That was really you before!! I'm amazed by the transformation.


 Yes it was. 



KHayes666 said:


> Have you seen the dude from your before pic recently? lol



The quick answer is nope...and I don't really care to, when I broke up with him it was for good reasons.


----------



## Seth Warren

PunkPeach said:


> Yes it was.
> 
> 
> 
> The quick answer is nope...and I don't really care to, when I broke up with him it was for good reasons.



I'm willing to bet that you've evolved way beyond anything he could have anyhow. No reason to revisit the past, like you said.


----------



## KHayes666

PunkPeach said:


> Yes it was.
> 
> 
> 
> The quick answer is nope...and I don't really care to, when I broke up with him it was for good reasons.



Wonder what his reaction would be if he saw you now. You being incredibly happy, confident and beautiful....he'd be :-O


----------



## Blackhawk2293

PunkPeach said:


> From then to now



That's what I love about this board...

Being able to see such beautiful transformations!


----------



## OnlineFeeder

My recent pic. I gained 6 lbs in last month.


----------



## swe007

here's my pictures

View attachment 193lbs.jpg

@193lbs
View attachment 266lbs.jpg

@266lbs


----------



## Dantes524

It's been some time since I've last been active, so -- kudos to all the wonderful women who have posted pictures of themselves; especially, though not limited to by any means, Pengiun, Music Maid, SuperJ707, and JuicyOne. It's great to know that some ladies are willing to pursue the real definition of beauty! Go for it!


----------



## Tracii

swe007 that is one cute chub you have there,very nice:smitten:


----------



## _overture

me in a kilt, a year ago last week, me last week...
I wasn't trying to lose any, I was comfortable before and am now, it just kinda happened  

View attachment Photo 136.jpg


View attachment D_(97)_2.jpg


----------



## Fallenangel2904

_overture said:


> me in a kilt, a year ago last week, me last week...
> I wasn't trying to lose any, I was comfortable before and am now, it just kinda happened



Your obviously a cutie at any weight, but your looking particularly yummy in the last picture if I do say so myself


----------



## Tracii

Super cute IMO.


----------



## _overture

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Your obviously a cutie at any weight, but your looking particularly yummy in the last picture if I do say so myself



haha, thank you  I was just browsing through some photos the other day, truth be told, and it just struck me- I was a right chubby wee thing!


----------



## luvemlrg

porqueNo said:


> This is me last week at my heaviest
> 
> 8X Top
> 10X Bottom
> Weight...??? (Your Guess is as good as mine)
> 
> I just had to buy all new clothes (mostly bottom)
> 
> The last time I weighed myself was Dec. 2007 and I was 463. I was 6X top and an 8X bottom.
> 
> Anywhoo lets just say I am not into the # so much but more the curves..and the chocolate and I could eat 10 of the cinnamon rolls from McDonald's ..oh wait I do every other day practically
> 
> Ciao!!



I have t say that is one beautiful pic--love those rolls


----------



## Blackhawk2293

The first is me in early 2001, just before I turned 23... short, dark and skinny. I had quit drinking about 3 years earlier but that was a personal decision as I was heavily into gymnastics, martial arts and cricket.

The second is early last year, just before I turned 30... short, not as dark and far from skinny. Decided to take up drinking again and so plenty of Tequilla, Scotch, Bacardi 151, Vanilla Coke, pizza, KFC, Oreos, Tim Tams, Chocolate Cake, and I had stopped doing martial arts, gymnastics or cricket 5 years earlier.

I don't actually look too different now. 

View attachment Comp2001.JPG


View attachment Comp2008.JPG


----------



## Surlysomething

Blackhawk2293 said:


> The first is me in early 2001, just before I turned 23... short, dark and skinny. I had quit drinking about 3 years earlier but that was a personal decision as I was heavily into gymnastics, martial arts and cricket.
> 
> The second is early last year, just before I turned 30... short, not as dark and far from skinny. Decided to take up drinking again and so plenty of Tequilla, Scotch, Bacardi 151, Vanilla Coke, pizza, KFC, Oreos, Tim Tams, Chocolate Cake, and I had stopped doing martial arts, gymnastics or cricket 5 years earlier.
> 
> I don't actually look too different now.




Handsome and I definitely like you chunkier. :blush:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Blackhawk2293 said:


> The first is me in early 2001, just before I turned 23... short, dark and skinny. I had quit drinking about 3 years earlier but that was a personal decision as I was heavily into gymnastics, martial arts and cricket.
> 
> The second is early last year, just before I turned 30... short, not as dark and far from skinny. Decided to take up drinking again and so plenty of Tequilla, Scotch, Bacardi 151, Vanilla Coke, pizza, KFC, Oreos, Tim Tams, Chocolate Cake, and I had stopped doing martial arts, gymnastics or cricket 5 years earlier.
> 
> I don't actually look too different now.




You look much better when you're not a stick figure! Some guys can pull it off, just not you. (wink) I'm not trying to insult you. ; ; you look good!


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Famouslastwords said:


> You look much better when you're not a stick figure! Some guys can pull it off, just not you. (wink) I'm not trying to insult you. ; ; you look good!



Don't worry I don't feel insulted. 

I feel a lot better not feeling the pressure to be a stick like I was back in my early 20s, even though with the amount of sport I was doing it wasn't hard. After 25 I found I enjoyed found that I enjoyed food more than sport and so I was no longer worried about staying at 145 lbs. My family still likes to try and exert the pressure on me to go back to that weight, but I don't see myself losing 55 lbs anytime soon.


Thank you too Surlysomething for your compliments.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Blackhawk2293 said:


> The first is me in early 2001, just before I turned 23... short, dark and skinny. I had quit drinking about 3 years earlier but that was a personal decision as I was heavily into gymnastics, martial arts and cricket.
> 
> The second is early last year, just before I turned 30... short, not as dark and far from skinny. Decided to take up drinking again and so plenty of Tequilla, Scotch, Bacardi 151, Vanilla Coke, pizza, KFC, Oreos, Tim Tams, Chocolate Cake, and I had stopped doing martial arts, gymnastics or cricket 5 years earlier.
> 
> I don't actually look too different now.



How YOU doing, Blackhawk? :batting:


----------



## Tracii

OH MY! aren't you just a cutie?Very handsome just the way you are.


----------



## Jade38h

I was a pretty thin girl in highschool and early college, but i love my curves now a days much better! 

View attachment PoshSpice.jpg


View attachment Piercing.jpg


View attachment Prom.jpg


----------



## Tania

I don't have record of my fattest point (310). I do have photos of myself circa 2002, when I weighed about 275 and was in size 18-22 on the top and 24-26 on the bottom.

The other photo was taken when I was at my smallest adult size - six in dresses - in 1994. I weighed about 145, I think, though my mother swears I was more like 135. You can't really see me under all the Spring Festival Queen stuff (I was the representative for the Greek American community in San Joaquin County), but it's obvious I'm not much bigger than the size 0 standing next to me. 

View attachment bleh.jpg


View attachment springfest-copy.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

Tania said:


> I don't have record of my fattest point (310). I do have photos of myself circa 2002, when I weighed about 275 and was in size 18-22 on the top and 24-26 on the bottom.
> 
> The other photo was taken when I was at my smallest adult size - six in dresses - in 1994. I weighed about 145, I think, though my mother swears I was more like 135. You can't really see me under all the Spring Festival Queen stuff (I was the representative for the Greek American community in San Joaquin County), but it's obvious I'm not much bigger than the size 0 standing next to me.



What do you weigh now?


----------



## Raider X

Outstanding, Jade! I want to know what made you decide to go on this journey?


----------



## stuffedbellylover

> Outstanding, Jade! I want to know what made you decide to go on this journey?



I second that, Jade!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Saxphon

Jade38h said:


> I was a pretty thin girl in highschool and early college, but i love my curves now a days much better!



Although you look stunning in the 'early' photos, I do prefer the sexy curves you now have. All of your photos look great.

So can you tell us, the difference in years and pounds between the early and recent pictures?


----------



## Jade38h

Raider X said:


> Outstanding, Jade! I want to know what made you decide to go on this journey?



Well to be honest it wasn't on purpose. Even since college i have been much less active (played varsity softball and soccer in high school) and ate a lot more unhealthy and fast food in college so the pounds just packed on! LOL i have never complained much though, i like myself thicker 



stuffedbellylover said:


> I second that, Jade!
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Chris



Ready above 



Saxphon said:


> Although you look stunning in the 'early' photos, I do prefer the sexy curves you now have. All of your photos look great.
> 
> So can you tell us, the difference in years and pounds between the early and recent pictures?



10 years more than 50-70 pounds


----------



## ToniTails

Blackhawk2293 said:


> The first is me in early 2001, just before I turned 23... short, dark and skinny. I had quit drinking about 3 years earlier but that was a personal decision as I was heavily into gymnastics, martial arts and cricket.
> 
> The second is early last year, just before I turned 30... short, not as dark and far from skinny. Decided to take up drinking again and so plenty of Tequilla, Scotch, Bacardi 151, Vanilla Coke, pizza, KFC, Oreos, Tim Tams, Chocolate Cake, and I had stopped doing martial arts, gymnastics or cricket 5 years earlier.
> 
> I don't actually look too different now.



A little meat on you looks DAMN good!


----------



## Shosh

Blackhawk2293 said:


> The first is me in early 2001, just before I turned 23... short, dark and skinny. I had quit drinking about 3 years earlier but that was a personal decision as I was heavily into gymnastics, martial arts and cricket.
> 
> The second is early last year, just before I turned 30... short, not as dark and far from skinny. Decided to take up drinking again and so plenty of Tequilla, Scotch, Bacardi 151, Vanilla Coke, pizza, KFC, Oreos, Tim Tams, Chocolate Cake, and I had stopped doing martial arts, gymnastics or cricket 5 years earlier.
> 
> I don't actually look too different now.



Yay for Tim Tams! The caramel ones are my faves. I am Susannah and I live down south in Victoria.

Nice pics of you.


----------



## ToniTails

Three years ago this was me...












And now.....


----------



## disconnectedsmile

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> Three years ago this was me...
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG]
> 
> And now.....
> 
> [IMG][/QUOTE]
> what an improvement! :happy:


----------



## Seth Warren

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> Three years ago this was me...
> 
> *photo*
> 
> And now.....
> 
> *photo*



In other words, you've always been hot. 

I confess, I love how your curves went from concave to convex though. Looks like you've always had some jiggle action going. :wubu:


----------



## Tania

Famouslastwords said:


> What do you weigh now?



I'm not sure. Probably around 220? I wear 14-16 on the top and 18-20 on the bottom.


----------



## ToniTails

Seth Warren said:


> In other words, you've always been hot.
> 
> I confess, I love how your curves went from concave to convex though. Looks like you've always had some jiggle action going. :wubu:




I was thin (5'6 119 lbs) until I reached my late teens, but i don't have any pics to show it--- maybe i'll find some one of these days- but i had such low self esteem back then that i shied away from pictures


----------



## Saxphon

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> Three years ago this was me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now.....



That belly of yours is just crying out, "Rub me, rub me, rub me!". It would have been fun watching you blossom these past 3 years into the beautiful woman you are now.

Very pretty in all photos - thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Nspens

now that is a great waistline


----------



## Tracii

Such a pretty face and way sexy lips. Thats an awesome belly Toni for real.


----------



## ToniTails

awwww thanks. y'all



Tracii said:


> Such a pretty face and way sexy lips. Thats an awesome belly Toni for real.


----------



## ohwhynot

Caine said:


> Oh, sucha BIG difference, and you really go from a cutie to very beatutiful!




...not the most articulate post on my part but: wow.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> Three years ago this was me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now.....



You look good at both sizes!


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Susannah said:


> Yay for Tim Tams! The caramel ones are my faves. I am Susannah and I live down south in Victoria.
> 
> Nice pics of you.



Thanks Susannah

The caramel ones aren't too bad, but I prefer the double chocolate Tim Tams.


----------



## msbard90

the first 2 pics, I was at my skinniest, in the red i was 105 lbs, and the other pic i was bout 118. That was when I was 17. The last pic was taken recently at about 250 lbs (maybe like 249 ish). I'm 19 now. 

View attachment herkimer.jpg


View attachment IMG_0979-1.jpg


View attachment 172703.jpg


----------



## JoeFA

Wow, the last 2 years have certainly been good to you, you look amazing!:wubu:


----------



## technaut

What a gorgeous gain :smitten: I hope to see more :eat1:


----------



## ToniTails

Lookin' gooooood y'all


----------



## disconnectedsmile

msbard90 said:


> the first 2 pics, I was at my skinniest, in the red i was 105 lbs, and the other pic i was bout 118. That was when I was 17. The last pic was taken recently at about 250 lbs (maybe like 249 ish). I'm 19 now.


what an improvement! 
can't wait to see what you look like in another two years!


----------



## Oldtimer76

msbard90 said:


> the first 2 pics, I was at my skinniest, in the red i was 105 lbs, and the other pic i was bout 118. That was when I was 17. The last pic was taken recently at about 250 lbs (maybe like 249 ish). I'm 19 now.



Cutiepie:wubu:


----------



## stuffedbellylover

Awesome pics Ms Bard!

You look happy in the last one! LOL

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## rustydog7

Ms Bard you are so beautiful, nice cute little belly. I hope you keep growing.:eat1::wubu:


----------



## OnlineFeeder

Comments ladies!


----------



## nikola090

....and where is the before/after???


----------



## OnlineFeeder

nikola090 said:


> ....and where is the before/after???



I have not before pics, sorry.


----------



## nykspree8

Yeahhh is that supposed to be your skinniest or fattest pic??? lol


----------



## OnlineFeeder

nykspree8 said:


> Yeahhh is that supposed to be your skinniest or fattest pic??? lol



Fattest, of course!


----------



## Surlysomething

OnlineFeeder said:


> Fattest, of course!




Of course? You do know what site you're on, right? :doh:


----------



## braindeadhead

If that's your "fat" picture I can only assume your "thin" picture looks like a lower case L...


----------



## OnlineFeeder

braindeadhead said:


> If that's your "fat" picture I can only assume your "thin" picture looks like a lower case L...



Fattest for now, I'm in gaining.


----------



## nikola090

if you have posted your pic for receveing nice words form girl....maybe you should use other threads as Recent picture of you and similar.......saying that is a 'fat' picture is ridicolous...


----------



## Weejee

224.8 lbs.
When I find my skinniest photo (124 lbs) I'll scan and upload it.
 

View attachment Fat-n-Jolly-1.jpg


----------



## Blackhawk2293

msbard90 said:


> the first 2 pics, I was at my skinniest, in the red i was 105 lbs, and the other pic i was bout 118. That was when I was 17. The last pic was taken recently at about 250 lbs (maybe like 249 ish). I'm 19 now.



Wow, that is an awesome gain.


----------



## infinity57401

msbard90 said:


> the first 2 pics, I was at my skinniest, in the red i was 105 lbs, and the other pic i was bout 118. That was when I was 17. The last pic was taken recently at about 250 lbs (maybe like 249 ish). I'm 19 now.



Wow that is quite impressive!


----------



## fd_wannabe

music_maid said:


> I have never been too think or too fat but:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:



You are so beautiful now !!!! :wubu:


----------



## _overture

just over a year's difference between these... i'm the skinniest I've ever been atm- leaving your house, and with that your mother's home cooking, seems to have a profound effect on me. again... thinking about it, I was just as happy with the way I looked back then as I am now! though, I might have benefited from a wee haircut!  

View attachment May 2008 098_2.jpg


View attachment Photo 24.jpg


----------



## Still a Skye fan

msbard90 said:


> the first 2 pics, I was at my skinniest, in the red i was 105 lbs, and the other pic i was bout 118. That was when I was 17. The last pic was taken recently at about 250 lbs (maybe like 249 ish). I'm 19 now.




Omigosh! You look just like a chunky version of a slim girl I know.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## rbarizza

hey, you are soooo beautiful......


:wubu:


----------



## duhast234

The pic with the beanie is me at 215. I am roughly 185-190 in the other two. 

View attachment listen.jpg


View attachment jl.jpg


View attachment l_be1915241b66462c859d6b29e403eefd.jpg


----------



## Tracii

OMG duhast! Nice body for sure.Not my cup of tea but very hot indeed.
They do grow some cute guys in Ky.
I'm just south of you about 75 miles.
BTW ditch the beanie you have great hair.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

duhast234 said:


> The pic with the beanie is me at 215. I am roughly 185-190 in the other two.



:drools:  LOL so yeah um....if you ever come up north to New York look me up LOL!


----------



## Santaclear

Just noticing that according to the counter this thread has more than ONE MILLION views.


----------



## Timberwolf

Indeed. What does this tell us?


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal

_overture said:


> just over a year's difference between these... i'm the skinniest I've ever been atm- leaving your house, and with that your mother's home cooking, seems to have a profound effect on me. again... thinking about it, I was just as happy with the way I looked back then as I am now! though, I might have benefited from a wee haircut!



the new haircut is definitely cool!


----------



## _overture

chubby_austrian_gal said:


> the new haircut is definitely cool!




thank you


----------



## abel

music_maid said:


> I have never been too think or too fat but:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:



You are stunningly beautiful, but what made you decide to get fat?


----------



## KHayes666

abel said:


> You are stunningly beautiful, but what made you decide to get fat?



she's not fat dude lol


----------



## GoldenDelicious

moniquessbbw said:


> Mine is backwards too. You look great love the new body...
> The first one is NYE 2005 the second pic is June 2007 I have lost 202 since March 2006. So there are my changes.


you look gorgeous, I love your spotted dress and you are very pretty in both pics. I tried to rep you but have given out too much lately xx


----------



## mikael

msbard90 said:


> the first 2 pics, I was at my skinniest, in the red i was 105 lbs, and the other pic i was bout 118. That was when I was 17. The last pic was taken recently at about 250 lbs (maybe like 249 ish). I'm 19 now.



WOW you underwent an AMAZING transformation in the last 2 years. You look stunning.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

_overture said:


> just over a year's difference between these... i'm the skinniest I've ever been atm- leaving your house, and with that your mother's home cooking, seems to have a profound effect on me. again... thinking about it, I was just as happy with the way I looked back then as I am now! though, I might have benefited from a wee haircut!


Anyone ever tell you that you're a dead ring for Edward Cullen? o.o


----------



## GoldenDelicious

_overture said:


> just over a year's difference between these... i'm the skinniest I've ever been atm- leaving your house, and with that your mother's home cooking, seems to have a profound effect on me. again... thinking about it, I was just as happy with the way I looked back then as I am now! though, I might have benefited from a wee haircut!


Gorgeous in both pics xx


----------



## _overture

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Anyone ever tell you that you're a dead ring for Edward Cullen? o.o



been getting that a lot recently, tbh.
...not too sure how to take it!


----------



## _overture

GoldenDelicious said:


> Gorgeous in both pics xx



thank you  as I say... I was actually comfortable with how I looked before- my girlfriend liked it, so I was happy enough!


----------



## _overture

music_maid said:


> I have never been too think or too fat but:
> 
> Before:
> 
> After:



absolutely gorgeous in both


----------



## ssflbelle

I don't think there is any doubt which one is fattest and thinnest. But which one am I now? The thinnest. 

View attachment 497r.jpg


View attachment 375r.jpg


----------



## meaulnes

Anyway, you have a lucky smile on the fattest picture! Do you have some more pictures like this ?


----------



## pdesil071189

Left is in December 2006 I don't know my weight the Right is me in May 2009 (Bridge is not to scale) lol 

View attachment l_95490d1eab3f14959d8947ea13c22167.jpg


View attachment l_b1f87337e5074d4eba47bd409e12103c.jpg


----------



## Tracii

OOOO cute in the first pic a shame the second pic is so dark.
Take a good clear pic of you now I'm sure the ladies will respond.
Looks like a nice belly anyway.:smitten:


----------



## pdesil071189

Tracii said:


> OOOO cute in the first pic a shame the second pic is so dark.
> Take a good clear pic of you now I'm sure the ladies will respond.
> Looks like a nice belly anyway.:smitten:



Thanks It was sunset on Tampa Bay thats why the pic is so dark i have brighter ones i can put up


----------



## pdesil071189

Hope These show better 

View attachment l_4f697e891d52473da9adff62b3fed231.jpg


View attachment l_ce88eb14fb968f48267c99079867798e.jpg


View attachment l_8b7a0471e0cbeb78097619236c5be815.jpg


----------



## CuriousKitten

Left is me in 1999 at 115 lbs. Right is me this week 2009 at 210 lbs.


----------



## Wagimawr

Truly amazing  and a welcome change.


----------



## thatgirl08

thatgirl08 said:


> Skinniest I can remember being - around 13. Like 210 or so? Um, forgive the sunburn. I just came back from Fat Camp actually. Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fattest - this picture isn't technically my fattest because it was like 20 pounds ago but I can't find a better one so whatever. I was like 290 here.



I figured I'd update this. I'm around 350 now. These aren't the best pictures but they give you an idea! The first was from my birthday in March, I was probably like.. 330 then or something. The second was from a few days ago.. some friends and I went to the beach at like 1 in the morning. It was amazing. :]


----------



## mediaboy

Listen,

I'm drunk right now and listening to Rod Stewart but its the kind of honest drunk that reveals a man.

If you have a belly: I want to fuck you.

No matter that age you are, if you have a belly: I want to fuck you.

I love chubby chickas, rubinesque lollitas.

I don't care about your cesarean scars, or your stretch marks: I want to fuck you.

Hell, I want to love you.

I want to turn my back on the world, against impossible odds and fucking love you.

I want to listen to The Pixies and smoke grass in the afternoon when I get off work and freshly showered and worship your body like the beauty of a buffet.

I want to fall in love with you over coffee and cigarettes while we talk about Bob Dillon.

I want to fuck you while Patti Smith and Iggy Pop make sweet love between the speakers.

I want to listen to you on vinyl, I want to drink every ounce of your twelve ounce curves.

I want to eat you like a peach and come back for more as ravenous as a romantic.

But most of all.

But most of all; girl, I want to love you.

Like a grown ass man should.

Like a human being deserves.

Like a partner.

Like a lover.

Like a mother.

<3

Mediaboy.


----------



## KHayes666

Dude I'm sober and I feel the same way....if ThatGirl08 didn't have a b/f I would have at her myself lol


----------



## furious styles

mediaboy said:


> Listen,
> 
> I'm drunk right now and listening to Rod Stewart but its the kind of honest drunk that reveals a man.



billy, you lead the league in drunk posts.


----------



## BigCutieSteph

I was just noticing the other day how small I look in the picture on the left. I was 15 and I have no idea how many lbs. But the one on the right is from a little over a month ago. 

View attachment l_721992f7a74edc0abd9d6b40a349572c.jpg


----------



## Oirish

thatgirl08 said:


> I figured I'd update this. I'm around 350 now. These aren't the best pictures but they give you an idea! The first was from my birthday in March, I was probably like.. 330 then or something. The second was from a few days ago.. some friends and I went to the beach at like 1 in the morning. It was amazing. :]



Wow! What an incredible change. You are a knockout in all photos, though I am admitedly partial to the recent ones


----------



## Oldtimer76

thatgirl08 said:


> I figured I'd update this. I'm around 350 now. These aren't the best pictures but they give you an idea! The first was from my birthday in March, I was probably like.. 330 then or something. The second was from a few days ago.. some friends and I went to the beach at like 1 in the morning. It was amazing. :]



You are one of the cutest girls on this forum, I tell you:smitten:


----------



## Oldtimer76

BigCutieSteph said:


> I was just noticing the other day how small I look in the picture on the left. I was 15 and I have no idea how many lbs. But the one on the right is from a little over a month ago.



Stephenie, I'm so happy to see a picture of you in clothes. You look truely awesome. Absolutely breathtaking in your second pic:wubu::smitten::blush:


----------



## kalorie

I figured I'd update this. I'm around 350 now. These aren't the best pictures but they give you an idea! The first was from my birthday in March, I was probably like.. 330 then or something. The second was from a few days ago.. some friends and I went to the beach at like 1 in the morning. It was amazing. :]






Wow! An absolutely amazing gain of a beautiful young girl! 
Please allow me one question: we can determine the date of your first, your third and your forth picture. Would you mind to tell us the date of your second picture?
Oh and keep up the good work:eat1:!


----------



## thatgirl08

kalorie said:


> Wow! An absolutely amazing gain of a beautiful young girl!
> Please allow me one question: we can determine the date of your first, your third and your forth picture. Would you mind to tell us the date of your second picture?
> Oh and keep up the good work:eat1:!



It was in mid August of 2008.

Thanks to everyone :]


----------



## Tracii

That girl is a deff 10 in my book.
Cute,beautiful,and super sexy.


----------



## OnlineFeeder

thatgirl08 said:


> I figured I'd update this. I'm around 350 now. These aren't the best pictures but they give you an idea! The first was from my birthday in March, I was probably like.. 330 then or something. The second was from a few days ago.. some friends and I went to the beach at like 1 in the morning. It was amazing. :]



You are SO HOT now at 350 lbs.


----------



## BigCutieSteph

Oldtimer76 said:


> Stephenie, I'm so happy to see a picture of you in clothes. You look truely awesome. Absolutely breathtaking in your second pic:wubu::smitten::blush:



Thank you :kiss2:


----------



## johnnny2005

ladies ye are looking great!


----------



## disconnectedsmile

thatgirl08 said:


> I figured I'd update this. I'm around 350 now. These aren't the best pictures but they give you an idea! The first was from my birthday in March, I was probably like.. 330 then or something. The second was from a few days ago.. some friends and I went to the beach at like 1 in the morning. It was amazing. :]


the beach at night is always amazing.
but not as amazing as how lovely you look in these photos :happy:


----------



## thatgirl08

Thanks everyone!


----------



## technaut

thatgirl08 said:


> I figured I'd update this. I'm around 350 now. These aren't the best pictures but they give you an idea! The first was from my birthday in March, I was probably like.. 330 then or something. The second was from a few days ago.. some friends and I went to the beach at like 1 in the morning. It was amazing. :]
> 
> http://i29.tinypic.com/jsc60l.jpg
> http://i28.tinypic.com/6h2fdh.jpg



Very pretty face :wubu:
Sexy curves :eat2:
Perfect numbers  :eat1:


----------



## disconnectedsmile

BigCutieSteph said:


> I was just noticing the other day how small I look in the picture on the left. I was 15 and I have no idea how many lbs. But the one on the right is from a little over a month ago.



loveliness personified, absolutely


----------



## Rowan

The first pic is from 1997 when i went to college (as you can see, I've never been skinny) and the other is from about 2006, which is not my heaviest (that was at 520 back in 2000, but I couldnt find any of those pics to scan ) 

View attachment college.jpg


View attachment tropicbottom.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76

You have always looked gorgeous, cutie!:wubu:


----------



## Slamaga

Rowan said:


> The first pic is from 1997 when i went to college (as you can see, I've never been skinny) and the other is from about 2006, which is not my heaviest (that was at 520 back in 2000, but I couldnt find any of those pics to scan )



Never been skinny, but always been beautiful. :happy:


----------



## Jigen

thatgirl08 said:


> I figured I'd update this. I'm around 350 now. These aren't the best pictures but they give you an idea! The first was from my birthday in March, I was probably like.. 330 then or something. The second was from a few days ago.. some friends and I went to the beach at like 1 in the morning. It was amazing. :]




Now you look even more beautiful, Girl


----------



## tioobs

thatgirl08 said:


> I figured I'd update this. I'm around 350 now. These aren't the best pictures but they give you an idea! The first was from my birthday in March, I was probably like.. 330 then or something. The second was from a few days ago.. some friends and I went to the beach at like 1 in the morning. It was amazing. :]


You are cuter and cuter !!


----------



## tioobs

Rowan said:


> The first pic is from 1997 when i went to college (as you can see, I've never been skinny) and the other is from about 2006, which is not my heaviest (that was at 520 back in 2000, but I couldnt find any of those pics to scan )


Waooo I like those pics !!!


----------



## Blackbean

CuriousKitten said:


> Left is me in 1999 at 115 lbs. Right is me this week 2009 at 210 lbs.


WoW, no comments on these??? Absolutely Adorable indeed, that's just the ripest pear I've ever seen. :smitten:


----------



## Matt L.

Actually, I greatly admire her positively appealing figure.


----------



## CuriousKitten

Blackbean said:


> WoW, no comments on these??? Absolutely Adorable indeed, that's just the ripest pear I've ever seen. :smitten:



Aw thanks.


----------



## luvemlrg

Rowan said:


> The first pic is from 1997 when i went to college (as you can see, I've never been skinny) and the other is from about 2006, which is not my heaviest (that was at 520 back in 2000, but I couldnt find any of those pics to scan )



Rowan--you have such beautiful legs


----------



## benzdiesel

Blackbean said:


> WoW, no comments on these??? Absolutely Adorable indeed, that's just the ripest pear I've ever seen. :smitten:



I've bitten my tongue on at least ten or fifteen comments... just at a bare minimum, over the last however long it's been running, on this thread because I just couldn't quite make myself single out certain people at the (in my mind) emotionally expensive neglect of others. 

But I'm not at all sure how long I can maintain that policy. It gets harder. Seriously harder. :doh:


----------



## Blackbean

benzdiesel said:


> I've bitten my tongue on at least ten or fifteen comments... just at a bare minimum, over the last however long it's been running, on this thread because I just couldn't quite make myself single out certain people at the (in my mind) emotionally expensive neglect of others.
> 
> But I'm not at all sure how long I can maintain that policy. It gets harder. Seriously harder. :doh:



I guess its a good thing I seriously question the existence of God otherwise I might have to consider getting steamed up over its words.


----------



## nikola090

what a difference Curious kitten! even if I prefer a belly grow, your change is considerable...and curious thing....the big shadows on after pics!


----------



## benzdiesel

Blackbean said:


> I guess its a good thing I seriously question the existence of God otherwise I might have to consider getting steamed up over its words.



Oh I wasn't being directly critical at all. There's nothing wrong with it or we wouldn't have survived 55 pages of it. I'm just saying it's my issue.


----------



## pdesil071189

thatgirl08 said:


> I figured I'd update this. I'm around 350 now. These aren't the best pictures but they give you an idea! The first was from my birthday in March, I was probably like.. 330 then or something. The second was from a few days ago.. some friends and I went to the beach at like 1 in the morning. It was amazing. :]



Very Cute :smitten:


----------



## Bertora

I weighed 103 lbs in 2000 . My highest was 329 lbs (2005) . Now i wegh 172 lbs . 

View attachment 103lbs.JPG


View attachment 329lbs (My heaviest).JPG


View attachment 164lbs.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mediaboy said:


> Listen,
> 
> I'm drunk right now and listening to Rod Stewart but its the kind of honest drunk that reveals a man.
> 
> If you have a belly: I want to fuck you.
> 
> No matter that age you are, if you have a belly: I want to fuck you.
> 
> I love chubby chickas, rubinesque lollitas.
> 
> I don't care about your cesarean scars, or your stretch marks: I want to fuck you.
> 
> Hell, I want to love you.
> 
> I want to turn my back on the world, against impossible odds and fucking love you.
> 
> I want to listen to The Pixies and smoke grass in the afternoon when I get off work and freshly showered and worship your body like the beauty of a buffet.
> 
> I want to fall in love with you over coffee and cigarettes while we talk about Bob Dillon.
> 
> I want to fuck you while Patti Smith and Iggy Pop make sweet love between the speakers.
> 
> I want to listen to you on vinyl, I want to drink every ounce of your twelve ounce curves.
> 
> I want to eat you like a peach and come back for more as ravenous as a romantic.
> 
> But most of all.
> 
> But most of all; girl, I want to love you.
> 
> Like a grown ass man should.
> 
> Like a human being deserves.
> 
> Like a partner.
> 
> Like a lover.
> 
> Like a mother.
> 
> <3
> 
> Mediaboy.



I loved reading this- please oh please post this in the "I love guys that love bellies" appreciation thread?


----------



## Saxphon

Bertora said:


> I weighed 103 lbs in 2000 . My highest was 329 lbs (2005) . Now i wegh 172 lbs .



Beautiful pics, Bertora. I am more fond of the latter two though (wink). Please post again soon and tell us more about yourself.


----------



## Caine

BigCutieSteph said:


> I was just noticing the other day how small I look in the picture on the left. I was 15 and I have no idea how many lbs. But the one on the right is from a little over a month ago.



You are looking freaming gorgeous n BOTH pics Steph, just gorgeous, you have a lovely glow of beauty about ya


----------



## qwertyman173

CuriousKitten said:


> Left is me in 1999 at 115 lbs. Right is me this week 2009 at 210 lbs.



The shadow in the after pics completes it perfectly- the plump feminine shape :wubu:


----------



## StrugglingWriter

Bertora said:


> I weighed 103 lbs in 2000 . My highest was 329 lbs (2005) . Now i wegh 172 lbs .



Wow! Why the quick gain? And loss?


----------



## mszwebs

Spring of 1995 or 1996

View attachment n1552544926_194513_843127.jpg


Fall of 1998

View attachment Me 2.jpg


Fall of...2002, possibly 2003
View attachment Me and Mari.jpg


In April of this year, as Amy Winehouse at the Jersey Bash
View attachment RSP35.jpg


One Month Ago, tomorrow lol.
View attachment DSC00047-1.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

mszwebs said:


> Spring of 1995 or 1996
> 
> View attachment 68069
> 
> 
> Fall of 1998
> 
> View attachment 68070
> 
> 
> Fall of...2002, possibly 2003
> View attachment 68071
> 
> 
> In April of this year, as Amy Winehouse at the Jersey Bash
> View attachment 68072
> 
> 
> One Month Ago, tomorrow lol.
> View attachment 68073



I've been sayin it for years, you look great no matter what


----------



## Wagimawr

Very nice  and pretty at any size. 

edit: WELL DAMN IT JUST BE FIRST HAYES


----------



## KHayes666

Wagimawr said:


> Very nice  and pretty at any size.
> 
> edit: WELL DAMN IT JUST BE FIRST HAYES



heh, its all good. She's awesome


----------



## Famouslastwords

Smallest 170/180ish pounds
Fattest 400 pounds
Current 375 pounds 

View attachment Rachel Christmas in gray resized.jpg


View attachment Bridget's carwreck resized.jpg


View attachment fattest pic for dims.jpg


View attachment current size.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

Famouslastwords said:


> Smallest 170/180ish pounds
> Fattest 400 pounds
> Current 375 pounds



postpixplzkthxbye


----------



## mszwebs

KHayes666 said:


> postpixplzkthxbye



You gotta be faster, Hayes. The pics were there. I saw them.

They were cute.


----------



## dan

Bertora, I just love the 329. Your chest "Oh MY My"...Do you miss the full figure ?


----------



## Famouslastwords

I was fixing them, the first one had the family wall in it so I had to crop it. Sorry.


----------



## Wagimawr

You're just total cuteness, aren't you? (your fascination with poop, on the other hand...)


----------



## KHayes666

mszwebs said:


> You gotta be faster, Hayes. The pics were there. I saw them.
> 
> They were cute.



She edited two minutes after I posted, so this time I was TOO fast.

I agree though, quite cute


----------



## Surlysomething

Famouslastwords said:


> Smallest 170/180ish pounds
> Fattest 400 pounds
> Current 375 pounds




You, girlie, have the prettiest smile at any size.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Famouslastwords said:


> Smallest 170/180ish pounds
> Fattest 400 pounds
> Current 375 pounds



A very beautiful lady!
:bow:


----------



## MatthewB

Oldtimer76 said:


> A very beautiful lady!
> :bow:


Agreed! :wubu:


----------



## Hole

Famouslastwords said:


> Smallest 170/180ish pounds
> Fattest 400 pounds
> Current 375 pounds



So pretty.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Wagimawr said:


> You're just total cuteness, aren't you? (your fascination with poop, on the other hand...)





KHayes666 said:


> She edited two minutes after I posted, so this time I was TOO fast.
> 
> I agree though, quite cute





mszwebs said:


> You gotta be faster, Hayes. The pics were there. I saw them.
> 
> They were cute.





Surlysomething said:


> You, girlie, have the prettiest smile at any size.





Oldtimer76 said:


> A very beautiful lady!
> :bow:





MatthewB said:


> Agreed! :wubu:





Hole said:


> So pretty.



Hehe thanks everybody!


----------



## ChubbyFA

thatgirl08 said:


> I figured I'd update this. I'm around 350 now. These aren't the best pictures but they give you an idea! The first was from my birthday in March, I was probably like.. 330 then or something. The second was from a few days ago.. some friends and I went to the beach at like 1 in the morning. It was amazing. :]



Wow, I thought you looked amazing before, but you look even better now!


----------



## Asrai

Famouslastwords said:


> Smallest 170/180ish pounds
> Fattest 400 pounds
> Current 375 pounds



Looking so good in all photos, such a cute face and beautiful body.


----------



## stuffedbellylover

@Famouslastwords:

You look great in all of them... My personal favs are the first two photos! WOW... guess your phone number was was an info that was traded at high prices before the prom, huh? ;-)

But how did you gain so much weight... you have doubled your size since... If I´m allowed to ask...

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Oldtimer76

stuffedbellylover said:


> @Famouslastwords:
> 
> You look great in all of them... My personal favs are the first two photos! WOW... guess your phone number was was an info that was traded at high prices before the prom, huh? ;-)
> 
> But how did you gain so much weight... you have doubled your size since... If I´m allowed to ask...
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Chris



I believe I've heard her gain was unintentional and that she couldn't do about it. 
But this lady looks hot no matter if she weighed 110, 240, 400 or 580lbs! LOL:wubu:


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Famouslastwords said:


> Smallest 170/180ish pounds
> Fattest 400 pounds
> Current 375 pounds



Famouslastwords, those pics have left me WITHOUT words!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Famouslastwords: You are cute-beautiful-adorable-sexy-hot-wow! 8D


----------



## Famouslastwords

stuffedbellylover said:


> @Famouslastwords:
> 
> You look great in all of them... My personal favs are the first two photos! WOW... guess your phone number was was an info that was traded at high prices before the prom, huh? ;-)
> 
> But how did you gain so much weight... you have doubled your size since... If I´m allowed to ask...
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Chris



I didn't actually date a lot in high school, I guess the guys didn't like curvy chicks. I was a little curvy back then so yeah. But ummm I gained weight because I got in an accident with my ankle and it was hard for me to walk for a long time. I was on crutches for 3 months. I still have pain if I'm on it for a whole day. Anyway, my eating habits didn't change but I was no longer able to spend the day on my feet doing various things to keep the weight off. So I gained a bunch of weight. Then I was depressed about the weight gain so I ate, so I gained more weight. My weight gain was not intentional at all. I'm not knocking the people who gain the weight on purpose, I'm just saying, I didn't do it on purpose.


----------



## thatgirl08

FLW, you're so pretty.


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> Smallest 170/180ish pounds
> Fattest 400 pounds
> Current 375 pounds



Beautiful at any size!!! Hmmm, these pics got me wanting a make out session...get in front of your monitor, NOW!


----------



## stuffedbellylover

> I didn't actually date a lot in high school, I guess the guys didn't like curvy chicks. I was a little curvy back then so yeah. But ummm I gained weight because I got in an accident with my ankle and it was hard for me to walk for a long time. I was on crutches for 3 months. I still have pain if I'm on it for a whole day. Anyway, my eating habits didn't change but I was no longer able to spend the day on my feet doing various things to keep the weight off. So I gained a bunch of weight. Then I was depressed about the weight gain so I ate, so I gained more weight. My weight gain was not intentional at all. I'm not knocking the people who gain the weight on purpose, I'm just saying, I didn't do it on purpose.



Thanks for the info dear Famouslastwords.

I pretty much hope your ankle will be totally ok someday and that you will be able to do enough sports to cut some weight off to go back to a size you like...

Sorry to spoil the party guys, but if a lady gains without purpose and is not that happy about it I think we all should cross our fingers that she can go back to the shape she likes! 

So GOOD LUCK dear Famouslastwords!!!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Rowan

Slamaga said:


> Never been skinny, but always been beautiful. :happy:



Thank you darlin 



tioobs said:


> Waooo I like those pics !!!


 Thank you as well 



luvemlrg said:


> Rowan--you have such beautiful legs


And thank you also sir


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mszwebs said:


> Spring of 1995 or 1996
> 
> View attachment 68069
> 
> 
> Fall of 1998
> 
> View attachment 68070
> 
> 
> Fall of...2002, possibly 2003
> View attachment 68071
> 
> 
> In April of this year, as Amy Winehouse at the Jersey Bash
> View attachment 68072
> 
> 
> One Month Ago, tomorrow lol.
> View attachment 68073



you know....anytime I try to rep you for your pics, I am out of it. I love seeing your pics- you always look good and they are always interesting. 
Anyway....I have to remember to come back


----------



## duggendorf

What a weight gain:

2009 (30 yrs) 305 lbs ------------------ 2000 (21 yrs) 125 lbs 

View attachment Dick 2.jpg


View attachment Zig669 (Small).jpg


----------



## Blackbean

duggendorf said:


> What a weight gain:
> 
> 2009 (30 yrs) 305 lbs ------------------ 2000 (21 yrs) 125 lbs






I heard of this program called Photoshop, ever hear of that?


----------



## KendraLee

that's not even the same person

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1246041&postcount=1399


----------



## nykspree8

duggendorf said:


> What a weight gain:
> 
> 2009 (30 yrs) 305 lbs ------------------ 2000 (21 yrs) 125 lbs



really? c'mon now...


----------



## Oldtimer76

When reading this person's other posts I don;t know what to think about all this...


----------



## KHayes666

duggendorf said:


> What a weight gain:
> 
> 2009 (30 yrs) 305 lbs ------------------ 2000 (21 yrs) 125 lbs



You.....can't be serious....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Look....at all the menz......doing a pile-on...............


----------



## KHayes666

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Look....at all the menz......doing a pile-on...............



In this day and age, photoshop is probably the most easiest thing to detect.....so why this guy did that is like a bank robber walking into the bank without a mask and wearing a nametag. Who did he expect to fool?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

KHayes666 said:


> In this day and age, photoshop is probably the most easiest thing to detect.....so why this guy did that is like a bank robber walking into the bank without a mask and wearing a nametag. Who did he expect to fool?





It's a pretty girl.....stop questioning things....you shrew


----------



## Blackbean

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's a pretty girl.....stop questioning things....you shrew


... and pretty girls make graves...


----------



## Dark_Hart

Famouslastwords said:


> Smallest 170/180ish pounds
> Fattest 400 pounds
> Current 375 pounds



you are a real beauty.Just lovely :smitten:


----------



## Dark_Hart

thatgirl08 said:


> I figured I'd update this. I'm around 350 now. These aren't the best pictures but they give you an idea! The first was from my birthday in March, I was probably like.. 330 then or something. The second was from a few days ago.. some friends and I went to the beach at like 1 in the morning. It was amazing. :]



you're so pretty :blush:


----------



## Dark_Hart

mszwebs said:


> Spring of 1995 or 1996
> 
> View attachment 68069
> 
> 
> Fall of 1998
> 
> View attachment 68070
> 
> 
> Fall of...2002, possibly 2003
> View attachment 68071
> 
> 
> In April of this year, as Amy Winehouse at the Jersey Bash
> View attachment 68072
> 
> 
> One Month Ago, tomorrow lol.
> View attachment 68073



mszwebs, always a lovely beauty :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Blackbean said:


> ... and pretty girls make graves...



This seems quite cryptic to me......


P.S. My response to Kevin was meant tongue-in-cheek- I know him and was teasing him.


----------



## Tracii

I think he meant the actor Peter Graves.


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Look....at all the menz......doing a pile-on...............



*Man Vs. Troll*


----------



## Blackbean

Tracii said:


> I think he meant the actor Peter Graves.



Nahh, Sir Ghastly Graves...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> *Man Vs. Troll*



Some men are trolls though......


----------



## VVET

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Some men are trolls though......



I resemble that remark


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

VVET said:


> I resemble that remark



post morphed pix plz kthx


----------



## Blackbean

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Some men are trolls though......



Some girls are bigger than others. :happy:


----------



## thatgirl08

Blackbean said:


> ... and pretty girls make graves...





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This seems quite cryptic to me......



I don't know if he's referring to this or not, but Pretty Girls Make Graves is a band. 



Dark_Hart said:


> you're so pretty :blush:



Thank you:]


----------



## Blackbean

thatgirl08 said:


> I don't know if he's referring to this or not, but Pretty Girls Make Graves is a band.







The kids be sad plagiarists


----------



## KHayes666

Kellie Kay said:


> Me in 2004 -250 pounds
> 
> Me now -525+



525?? No way lol.

I still say you look great no matter what


----------



## thatgirl08

Blackbean said:


> The kids be sad plagiarists



Damn. I lose.


----------



## Dark_Hart

Kellie Kay said:


> Me in 2004 -250 pounds
> 
> Me now -525+



New spelling for perfection...Kellie Kay :smitten:


----------



## Gluben

Dark_Hart said:


> New spelling for perfection...Kellie Kay :smitten:



Seconded!


----------



## Deadbolt100

Gluben said:


> Seconded!



Thirded!:smitten::smitten:


----------



## Oldtimer76

Deadbolt100 said:


> Thirded!:smitten::smitten:



Fourded!:wubu:


----------



## KHayes666

Oldtimer76 said:


> Fourded!:wubu:



Fifth  :wubu:


----------



## tioobs

Kellie Kay said:


> Me in 2004 -250 pounds
> 
> Me now -525+


This is heaven !!


----------



## Tall-Hawaiian

Best thread ever?


----------



## Oldtimer76

Oldtimer76 said:


> Fourded!:wubu:



I really don't know where Kellie's pics went but doesn't she look alot like Beth Ditto lately? Check this vid out on YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGGZNJR4Q0o&feature=related


----------



## Oirish

She is totally looking a bit like Beth! She's bigger, obviously, and has a much prettier face than Beth in my opinion.


----------



## abel

Famouslastwords said:


> Smallest 170/180ish pounds
> Fattest 400 pounds
> Current 375 pounds



You are smokin' hot!


----------



## KatsPyjamas

First poast lol 

I haven't changed as much as many people on here, but I figure any contribution is welcome, yo!

First pic I'm aged 19, not my thinnest ever but I didn't rly want to post pics of myself much younger. Second pic is recent (24).


----------



## Jigen

KatsPyjamas said:


> First poast lol
> 
> I haven't changed as much as many people on here, but I figure any contribution is welcome, yo!
> 
> First pic I'm aged 19, not my thinnest ever but I didn't rly want to post pics of myself much younger. Second pic is recent (24).



You have developped very well.


----------



## KHayes666

KatsPyjamas said:


> First poast lol
> 
> I haven't changed as much as many people on here, but I figure any contribution is welcome, yo!
> 
> First pic I'm aged 19, not my thinnest ever but I didn't rly want to post pics of myself much younger. Second pic is recent (24).



where were you in your first pic? That looks cool


----------



## KatsPyjamas

Hayes, I'm in Prague! The cathedral is just visible way in the background 

And thanks Jigen


----------



## Jigen

KatsPyjamas said:


> Hayes, I'm in Prague! The cathedral is just visible way in the background
> 
> And thanks Jigen



You're welcome, lady. :bow:


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Oldtimer76 said:


> I really don't know where Kellie's pics went but doesn't she look alot like Beth Ditto lately? Check this vid out on YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGGZNJR4Q0o&feature=related


it's the hair.


----------



## Corwynis

Here's my thinnest and fattest ones that I have on my laptop.

First one is from August 2004, and the second one is from July 2009, sorry no body shots. Weights: 2004 - around 180; 2009 - 215. 

View attachment 526447304_l.jpg


View attachment IMG000002.jpg


----------



## mrman1980uk

music_maid said:


> I have never been too think or too fat but:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:



New curves looking ravishing on you!


----------



## FA Punk

KatsPyjamas said:


> First poast lol
> 
> I haven't changed as much as many people on here, but I figure any contribution is welcome, yo!
> 
> First pic I'm aged 19, not my thinnest ever but I didn't rly want to post pics of myself much younger. Second pic is recent (24).


Your a very pretty woman regardless at any weight if you ask me:happy:


----------



## Kbbig

Alright, I guess I should contribute. 

The first is from about 5 years ago, so I was 13-ish. I would put my weight slightly below 200, although I don't exactly remember. Thinnest summer of my life, for sure.






The next two are from the last couple months, so they are between 230-240. And I think I was sucking my stomach in, so expand to however you see fit.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

The first is from 2005 when I was right around 220. I have progressively gained over the course of the last 5 years, and am now at my high of just over 400. My how time has passed..... 

View attachment Lissa03.jpg


View attachment Lissa05.jpg


View attachment lissa2007.jpg


View attachment lissa08.jpg


View attachment Lissa09.JPG


----------



## OnlineFeeder

me now.
not so fat but with small tummy. 

View attachment Fotografie-0099.jpg


----------



## Fairest Epic

Corwynis said:


> Here's my thinnest and fattest ones that I have on my laptop.
> 
> First one is from August 2004, and the second one is from July 2009, sorry no body shots. Weights: 2004 - around 180; 2009 - 215.


 O_O HOT! :eat2:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Corwynis said:


> Here's my thinnest and fattest ones that I have on my laptop.
> 
> First one is from August 2004, and the second one is from July 2009, sorry no body shots. Weights: 2004 - around 180; 2009 - 215.




Damn you filled out nice.

Everybody else too. Sorry for not commenting individually. But everybody looks great!


----------



## pellemos

duhast234 said:


> The pic with the beanie is me at 215. I am roughly 185-190 in the other two.



What a jerk


----------



## Surlysomething

What a great first impression you've made.


----------



## fat_viking_bloke

Sexiest belly ever! true dat.



thejuicyone said:


> Before: Last Summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After: A couple weeks ago


----------



## dimfav

fat_viking_bloke said:


> Sexiest belly ever! true dat.



That's a truly big sexy belly!


----------



## Jigen

KatsPyjamas said:


> And thanks Jigen



Sorry I'm late! ^_^


----------



## Scorsese86

Famouslastwords said:


> Smallest 170/180ish pounds
> Fattest 400 pounds
> Current 375 pounds



You are just stunning, at any size. Very beautiful, cutest face I've seen... in a long, long time.


----------



## Jigen

Famouslastwords said:


> Smallest 170/180ish pounds
> Fattest 400 pounds
> Current 375 pounds




I love the last picture you posted. :wubu:


----------



## luvemlrg

SummerG said:


> hard to find my full length shots, let alone when i was younger
> 
> about 4 years old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 7 or 8 years old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made these clickable thumbnails... since i couldn't decide which to put in
> 
> this is about 3, 4 years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a similar pose, and from sept last year (which would be most current, and my fattest  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 3/4 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last summer



Summer--as I can see you have become a very beautiful lady--and all the right curves in all the right places. Wish I was that guy who was holding you at the dance...ed


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Still a great thread!

Thanks for the wonderful pics


Dennis


----------



## roam929r

Still waiting for the right woman to help bring this forum my fattest pic.  Anyone for pumpkin pie? 

View attachment Pumpkin.gif


----------



## Bahamut

is that....a fairlady Z?


----------



## rabbitislove

I'll bite. I never was what would be considered "fat" in these parts, but did take shit from family when I was 25 lbs heavier. The first one is me at 143 lbs. Two words: Dorm. Food. This one is from Winter 2005. 

The second one is me hiking two months ago at 117. Not the most flattering, but I think it shows a difference Funny thing is Ive lost a few pounds out here and now certain members of the family worry Im anorexic. Oh family. You cant win. 

View attachment tie.jpg


View attachment hike.jpg


----------



## kayrae

I've never had your problem being seen as anorexic, but I can totally relate with your comment about families. When I was in high school I was a music geek. I was part of a lot of extra curricular activities involving music. Mom said she was proud of me for being so talented, yet she wanted me to quit music.  Same goes with reading a lot of books. Proud of my smarts, but very concerned about the subjects I was reading. :doh:


----------



## succubus_dxb

_overture said:


> me in a kilt, a year ago last week, me last week...
> I wasn't trying to lose any, I was comfortable before and am now, it just kinda happened



OCH AYE THA NOOOOO!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Me NOW ~ 364 lbs. and me at my HEAVIEST ~ approx. 500 lbs. 

View attachment 100_4150.JPG


View attachment DSC01350.JPG


----------



## KHayes666

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Me NOW ~ 364 lbs. and me at my HEAVIEST ~ approx. 500 lbs.



i'm diggin the Nightmare on Elm Street shirt on your child, that's awesome


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

KHayes666 said:


> i'm diggin the Nightmare on Elm Street shirt on your child, that's awesome



LOL! Exactly, right!?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Me NOW ~ 364 lbs. and me at my HEAVIEST ~ approx. 500 lbs.



You look great!  :bow:


----------



## bigwideland

I took this pic today I am 522 lbs. 

View attachment DSCN2037 (Small).JPG


----------



## Famouslastwords

Scorsese86 said:


> You are just stunning, at any size. Very beautiful, cutest face I've seen... in a long, long time.





Jigen said:


> I love the last picture you posted. :wubu:



Thank you both very much, you made my day!


----------



## joness

Anybody with some new pics?

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Surlysomething

joness said:


> Anybody with some new pics?
> 
> Happy Holidays!




You go first.


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

Me at my skinniest at 2/3 and at my fattest at 20, 400lb 

View attachment 100_1870.jpg


View attachment 100_1770.jpg


----------



## Weirdo890

ssbwjedisweetheart said:


> Me at my skinniest at 2/3 and at my fattest at 20, 400lb



I think you look cute either way. :kiss2:


----------



## MattB

ssbwjedisweetheart said:


> Me at my skinniest at 2/3 and at my fattest at 20, 400lb



Your dog looks like it's ready to attack anyone that comes near you! Talk about a warning stare!


----------



## Pharadox

Okay, here I am at around 8 years old and then again a couple days ago. Hehe, I was always a cute little chubster, even when I was little, so my thinnest has never really been very thin. 

And no, that's not just the camera flash. I have super powers. You believe me, right? :batting: 

View attachment little me.jpg


View attachment MyWeight.JPG


----------



## degek2001

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Me NOW ~ 364 lbs. and me at my HEAVIEST ~ approx. 500 lbs.


I like this pics, in the same shirt. Very nice! My Kompliments for this very nice pics...
<3 henk


----------



## Weirdo890

Pharadox said:


> Okay, here I am at around 8 years old and then again a couple days ago. Hehe, I was always a cute little chubster, even when I was little, so my thinnest has never really been very thin.
> 
> And no, that's not just the camera flash. I have super powers. You believe me, right? :batting:



I believe you. 

You look absolutely stunning. And you are completely adorable as a little one.


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

MattB said:


> Your dog looks like it's ready to attack anyone that comes near you! Talk about a warning stare!



Lol, Shannon was harmless but, him and his brother where protective of me.They use to fallow me around all the time. In almost all of my baby photos he or his brother are right there. LOL


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

Weirdo890 said:


> I think you look cute either way. :kiss2:



Thank you.


----------



## exhippiedude

Jedisweet you are soooo hot.
I've made a bit of progress especially after the holidays


----------



## AuntHen

rabbitislove said:


> I'll bite. I never was what would be considered "fat" in these parts, but did take shit from family when I was 25 lbs heavier. The first one is me at 143 lbs. Two words: Dorm. Food. This one is from Winter 2005.
> 
> The second one is me hiking two months ago at 117. Not the most flattering, but I think it shows a difference Funny thing is Ive lost a few pounds out here and now certain members of the family worry Im anorexic. Oh family. You cant win.




You are very pretty. I love your outfit in the 1st pic! My little sister has always been thin and people ask her all the time if she is anorexic (which she hates) but she eats, she just isn't INTO food. She has the opposite problem of me..hahaha! I think it is just as rude for people to harp on thin people about their weight. Some people are just naturally that way. Where I have a hard time losing, my little sister has a hard time gaining.


----------



## AuntHen

mediaboy said:


> Listen,
> 
> I'm drunk right now and listening to Rod Stewart but its the kind of honest drunk that reveals a man.
> 
> If you have a belly: I want to fuck you.
> 
> No matter that age you are, if you have a belly: I want to fuck you.
> 
> I love chubby chickas, rubinesque lollitas.
> 
> I don't care about your cesarean scars, or your stretch marks: I want to fuck you.
> 
> Hell, I want to love you.
> 
> I want to turn my back on the world, against impossible odds and fucking love you.
> 
> I want to listen to The Pixies and smoke grass in the afternoon when I get off work and freshly showered and worship your body like the beauty of a buffet.
> 
> I want to fall in love with you over coffee and cigarettes while we talk about Bob Dillon.
> 
> I want to fuck you while Patti Smith and Iggy Pop make sweet love between the speakers.
> 
> I want to listen to you on vinyl, I want to drink every ounce of your twelve ounce curves.
> 
> I want to eat you like a peach and come back for more as ravenous as a romantic.
> 
> But most of all.
> 
> But most of all; girl, I want to love you.
> 
> Like a grown ass man should.
> 
> Like a human being deserves.
> 
> Like a partner.
> 
> Like a lover.
> 
> Like a mother.
> 
> <3
> 
> Mediaboy.




love this!!! :happy:


----------



## DeerVictory

I unintentionally gained weight over the past few months. Free food while working will do that to you, I guess. It's a chronic ohheyfreecake disorder. 








I think I was 230 in these. It's weird to think I was that small. 






I was probably hovering around 260-265 in this. 


and now(ish):


----------



## Nspens

well unintentional or not, you look great


----------



## Blackjack

Raegan said:


> chronic ohheyfreecake disorder.



I'm using this.

Also, you're adorable, I love your hair in the last pic, and pervy comment that I can't think of off the top of my head because I'm too tired.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Holy cow, a rare sight! Raegan in jeans!

Cute as always.


----------



## ShazzyBombshell

I don't really have any pictures of me skinny, as I have never been skinny but here is a 2 year comparison. 

View attachment 20072009.jpg


----------



## technaut

Absolutely lovely, especially the second pic


----------



## Seth Warren

Raegan said:


> It's a chronic ohheyfreecake disorder.



The cake isn't a lie? Excellent.


----------



## Never2fat4me

All I can say is wow, Shazzy. Absolutely fabulous.

Chris :smitten:


----------



## dan

ShazzyBombshell said:


> I don't really have any pictures of me skinny, as I have never been skinny but here is a 2 year comparison.


Beautiful, 2nd pic you look more happy:eat2::wubu:


----------



## rustydog7

ShazzyBombshell said:


> I don't really have any pictures of me skinny, as I have never been skinny but here is a 2 year comparison.



Shazzy you look fabulous.


----------



## SoVerySoft

The fun continues here:

Your skinniest and fattest pics - Part 2!


----------

